# La auténtica renuncia: todo el puto país está opositando



## jimmyjump (28 Abr 2022)

Un familiar autónomo que se dedicaba al diseño gráfico, incluso a veces de falso autónomo, visto lo de Escrivá y la cuota, lo ha dejado y se está preparando varias opos nivel C. Otros autónomos me dicen que les da gana de darse de baja y que le jodan a todo. No suficiente con eso, donde trabajo están el 80% estudiando algún tipo de oposición, y me consta que en el resto de empresas es similar. A eso sumad que muchos chavales en cuanto terminan la universidad automáticamente se meten a preparar oposiciones.

Enhorabuena a los gobernantes que han fomentado la casta funcionarial a la que todo dios desea pertenecer


----------



## la_trotona (28 Abr 2022)

Todo el mundo preparando oposiciones al salir de la universidad y luego...








Ingenieros o inspectores: los altos cuerpos del Estado que se quedan sin cubrir


Hay 13 cuerpos de funcionarios estatales, todos de los grupos A1 y A2, donde no se reponen ni el 60% de las plazas convocadas por oposición




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## ray merryman (28 Abr 2022)

El hijo de mis vecinos oposita a policía local y el otro día me comentó su padre que para una bolsa de interinos (todavía existen en la c.valenciana) que ni siquiera saben a cuántos van a llamar se presentaron 350.
Solo para un municipio y esa bolsa es para cubrir bajas o vacaciones de los que tienen plaza fija.
Así esta el patio.


----------



## Murray's (28 Abr 2022)

Es que la empresa privada es una mierda y emprender todo trabas y problemas.


----------



## samaruc (28 Abr 2022)

Tras los grandes éxitos de los videoclubes y las compro-horos lo suyo es montarse una hakademia de hoposiciones. Triunfo asegurado.


----------



## 11kjuan (28 Abr 2022)

Yo no sé dónde ven ustedes la renuncia.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (28 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Todo el mundo preparando oposiciones al salir de la universidad y luego...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entre la caída de la natalidad y la LOGSE...


----------



## jimmyjump (28 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Todo el mundo preparando oposiciones al salir de la universidad y luego...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las oposiciones de esa categoría son de las menos esfuerzo-beneficio que existen


----------



## samaruc (28 Abr 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> El hijo de mis vecinos oposita a policía local y el otro día me comentó su padre que para una bolsa de interinos (todavía existen en la c.valenciana) que ni siquiera saben a cuántos van a llamar se presentaron 350.
> Solo para un municipio y esa bolsa es para cubrir bajas o vacaciones de los que tienen plaza fija.
> Así esta el patio.



Pocos me parecen. ¿No han metido la bolsa en infojobs? La llegan a meter se inscriben 35.000 para 1 plaza


----------



## sirpask (28 Abr 2022)

Ser funcionario es salud.

Es normal que todo el mundo quiera poder quedar por las tardes con los amigos para poder dar un paseo con la bici sin preocupaciones.

Si no sale hoy el trabajo... Ya saldrá pasado mañana, que mas da.


----------



## Guepardo (28 Abr 2022)

Cuantos más funcionarios y gasto público más miseria para todos, si no se produce nada salvo deuda a eso vamos si antes no cae el meteorito


----------



## Maedhros (28 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Todo el mundo preparando oposiciones al salir de la universidad y luego...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esas oposiciones son jodidas y requieren mínimo 3-4 años de dedicación full time, además de carrera universitaria.

Las oposiciones a las que se presenta el 90% de gente son del grupo C, que evidentemente son mil veces más fáciles y no es necesario ser universitario, pero están petadas de opositores.


----------



## Mentefria2 (28 Abr 2022)

Doy fé, en mi entorno igual. Yo debería hacerlo también, pero es pensar que hay que memorizar cosas como la constitución y o leyes que cambian constantemente y me pongo malo..


----------



## Murray's (28 Abr 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Ser funcionario es salud.
> 
> Es normal que todo el mundo quiera poder quedar por las tardes con los amigos para poder dar un paseo con la bici sin preocupaciones.
> 
> Si no sale hoy el trabajo... Ya saldrá pasado mañana, que mas da.



Más que eso

Es la única manera en España de poder ingresar al menos1200/ 1300€ mes + pagas hasta que te jubiles. Además si el jefe te coge mania no te puede echar.


----------



## Murray's (28 Abr 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Doy fé, en mi entorno igual. Yo debería hacerlo también, pero es pensar que hay que memorizar cosas como la constitución y o leyes que cambian constantemente y me pongo malo..




Tienes que saber a donde juegas.

Eres bueno haciendo tests y memorizando?

Y bueno me refiero a sacar nueves o dieces en tests,al final es empollar y sacar notaza.


----------



## brickworld (28 Abr 2022)

No ha panes para tantos chorizos, se van a creer que va a haber opos para todos? Joder si los recortes están a la vuelta de la esquina, me da que la opción que van a coger es reducir las opos y encubrir asi las bajas por jubiletas


----------



## vic252525 (28 Abr 2022)

life is life


----------



## jimmyjump (28 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Más que eso
> 
> Es la única manera en España de poder ingresar al menos1200/ 1300€ mes + pagas hasta que te jubiles. Además si el jefe te coge mania no te puede echar.



1200 nominalmente, porque en términos reales va a menos


----------



## pepeluismi (28 Abr 2022)

Como todo, cuando todo el mundo está ya ahí o quiere meterse es momento de salirse.
En unos años ya veremos lo que cobran.
Vuelvo a repetirlo, ahora que está metido todo el mundo hay que salirse.... dónde? Quizás otro país, ahora sí. En 2010 no. En 2010 era cuando había que preparar oposiciones, al revés, ahora sí hay que irse del país antes que el resto.


----------



## Svl (28 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Todo el mundo preparando oposiciones al salir de la universidad y luego...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son cifras irrisorias. Y además muy encorsetadas por la titulación. Para las plazas de Ing. Naval solo pueden entrar navales, para industrial industriales etc. 

En cambio con un título de derecho puedes presentarte a Juez, notario o bedel de tu ayuntamiento.


----------



## Agilipollado (28 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Todo el mundo preparando oposiciones al salir de la universidad y luego...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se oposita para vivir de puta madre... quien oposita para ocupar cargos con responsabilidades directamente es gilipollas, para esos cargos ya vas a la privada que ganas más pasta. Para disfrutar del funcionarado basta con una plaza sin mucha responsabilidad y problemas.


----------



## Vientosolar (28 Abr 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Ser funcionario es salud.
> 
> Es normal que todo el mundo quiera poder quedar por las tardes con los amigos para poder dar un paseo con la bici sin preocupaciones.
> 
> Si no sale hoy el trabajo... Ya saldrá pasado mañana, que mas da.



Cuando el trabajo sale para ayer, las jornadas son de 10-12 horas, pero el que se forra es el dueño de la empresa y a ti te largan a los 50 (si no te largan antes porque le caes mal al jefe) y encima te pagan poco, es cuando se hace la luz, entras en trance y la verdad se te aparece en todo su esplendor: con lo cojonudos que son los dueños, seguro que son capaces de hacer el trabajo ellos solitos con la punta del nabo, y encima les ahorro el sueldo, que por mí no quede. Y ahí es donde pasas a formar parte de esa extraña gente que quiere tener una vida más allá de levantarse, trabajar, irse a la cama reventados y pagar impuestos hasta morirse.


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Todo el mundo preparando oposiciones al salir de la universidad y luego...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por alusiones, un smigo que se presentó a oposiciones de informática, dice que muchas preguntas eran sandeces o curiosidades de FRIKAZOS con poca utilidad real y con programasy material ya muy obsoletos .


----------



## NORDWAND (28 Abr 2022)

Paguita para opositores, ya!!


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (28 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Como todo, cuando todo el mundo está ya ahí o quiere meterse es momento de salirse.
> En unos años ya veremos lo que cobran.
> Vuelvo a repetirlo, ahora que está metido todo el mundo hay que salirse.... dónde? Quizás otro país, ahora sí. En 2010 no. En 2010 era cuando había que preparar oposiciones, al revés, ahora sí hay que irse del país antes que el resto.



+1
Exactamente lo que yo pienso. Cuando quieran darse cuenta de la estafa e intenten huir sera tarde. 

Una gran mayoria de hormigas intentando convertirse en cigarras, que podria ir mal en una sociedad en la que una mafia legalizada ahoga a los pocos perfiles y empresas productivas que tiene? Os han puesto la zanahoria delante y vais a tirar del carro un poco mas pero no seran muchos los que la alcancen.

Al final todos acabaran pasando hambre cuando les cierren las puertas en el extranjero y cierren el grifo de la impresora. 
Yo tambien me estoy preparando, pero para largarme lo antes posible. Estamos en el tiempo de descuento, el ultimo que quede que apage la luz.


----------



## MrDanger (28 Abr 2022)

No sé de qué os sorprendeis. 
Individualmente es una respuesta lógica a la situación. La gente quiere un trabajo fijo, con un horario decente y que no te puteen, aunque no ganes mucho. 

Como sociedad es desastroso, pero es lo que tiene perseguir al que quiere montar cualquier negocio y las visión socialista de ver a las empresas como vacas que ordeñar.


----------



## Sr. Breve (28 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Todo el mundo preparando oposiciones al salir de la universidad y luego...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noticia del 2019, ya llevan años así: convocan 1000 plazas y adjudican 500.... y la gente venga a opositar y a seguir teniendo esperanza

Imbéciles, se merecen todo lo que les pase

Harto ya de vivir entre retrasados ilusos


----------



## Insert Coin (28 Abr 2022)

.






Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Abr 2022)

*EL QUE REME ES SUBNORMAL*


----------



## Sr. Breve (28 Abr 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> Esas oposiciones son jodidas y requieren mínimo 3-4 años de dedicación full time, además de carrera universitaria.



Son difíciles porque no necesitan gente de verdad.

Cuando de verdad les interesaba contratar funcionarios en los 80s, metían a cualquiera

Es todo un puto engaño para cobrar tasas de examen y sacar votos.

Y la gente sigue y sigue perdiendo el tiempo y pagando tasas, ahí se pudran en su retraso


----------



## Esparto (28 Abr 2022)

Tan simple como coger cualquier convocatoria y comparar los inscritos con otros años. Hay los mismos de siempre, yo diría que desde los 90 no hay una gran varianza.


----------



## chainsaw man (28 Abr 2022)

Cuando tu limpiabotas hable de que ha invertido en bolsa, vende todo!!


----------



## samaruc (28 Abr 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Por alusiones, un smigo que se presentó a oposiciones de informática, dice que muchas preguntas eran sandeces o curiosidades de FRIKAZOS con poca utilidad real y con programasy material ya muy obsoletos .




¿También preguntaban donde te veías dentro de 5 años o que dibujaras un árbol?

No tengo ni puta idea de las frikadas que se preguntan en estos exámenes.

Las puedes ver en este enlace:






Cuerpo de Gestión de Sistemas e Informática de la Administración del Estado - inap.es


Procesos selectivos para el acceso al Cuerpo de Gestión de Sistemas e Informática de la Administración del Estado



sede.inap.gob.es





Los exámenes realizados son públicos.

Me da que si sabes que te van a pedir que dibujes un árbol ya te aseguras de que te salgan bien hasta las venas reticulares de las hojas.

Lo mismo para las frikadas, no?


----------



## Arnicio (28 Abr 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Noticia del 2019, ya llevan años así: convocan 1000 plazas y adjudican 500.... y la gente venga a opositar y a seguir teniendo esperanza
> 
> Imbéciles, se merecen todo lo que les pase
> 
> Harto ya de vivir entre retrasados ilusos




Ya lo expliqué en otro topic , es la zanahoria del burro para ingenieros.

Si tan interesados están en adjudicar las plazas que bajen la nota para obtener plaza o pongan exámenes más sencillos.

Llevan 10 años con la monserga de que no cubren plazas de Ingenieros ….

Por otra parte ya me gustaría ver a mí los recomendados que acceden a esas plazas…yo me sé de una cita madre tenía un noviazgo con un asesor del gobierno de turno….pero seguro que es una mera coincidencia , o tal vez NO!!


----------



## samaruc (28 Abr 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Ya lo expliqué en otro topic , es la zanahoria del burro para ingenieros.
> 
> Si tan interesados están en adjudicar las plazas que bajen la nota para obtener plaza o pongan exámenes más sencillos.
> 
> ...




Si las empresas que buscan camareros no los encuentran a pesar que gente que se apunte a currar de camarero sin dominar el oficio no falta (y que lleva más gasto que ingreso al empresario = por poco que cobre ni de coña lo contrato) qué menos con ingenieros (a pesar que gente que dice que es ingeniero y que no cumpla los mínimos tampoco falte en relación los puestos ofertados)


----------



## Lounge Bar (28 Abr 2022)

Brutal.


----------



## Vientosolar (28 Abr 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Como todo, cuando todo el mundo está ya ahí o quiere meterse es momento de salirse.
> En unos años ya veremos lo que cobran.
> Vuelvo a repetirlo, ahora que está metido todo el mundo hay que salirse.... dónde? Quizás otro país, ahora sí. En 2010 no. En 2010 era cuando había que preparar oposiciones, al revés, ahora sí hay que irse del país antes que el resto.



Por si te sirve: el momento de irse del país es desde siempre. El momento de preparar oposiciones es también desde hace siglos. Claro, me refiero para la chusma como nosotros. Que para los de varios apellidos y familia bien, con contactos, es fácil no preparar oposiciones porque siempre van a tener sitio en algún consejo de administración, Fundación o chollito vetado a la morralla como nosotros. O varios pasitos para alquilar, o rentas varias. En 1990 también era tiempo de preparar oposiciones. No tengas prisa en salir corriendo si no tienes muy bien elegido el destino.

Que no se te olvide jamás que incluso hace más de 400 años trabajar ya estaba mal visto, y todo el mundo iba de hidalgo. La estructura de España es la misma desde hace casi 500 años o sin el casi.


----------



## Talosgüevos (28 Abr 2022)

Cuando no queden remeros y solo estén los funcivagos y los PAGUITEROS ¿ a quien creéis que destinarán el poco dinero que quede? No se yo si eso de que todos estudien oposiciones es muy inteligente 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Abr 2022)

¿Y a quién coño le importa lo que haga *"todo el mundo"*?


----------



## WerVoss (28 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Todo el mundo preparando oposiciones al salir de la universidad y luego...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues salvo en tres casos, en las restantes hay más candidatos que plazas.


----------



## WerVoss (28 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Un familiar autónomo que se dedicaba al diseño gráfico, incluso a veces de falso autónomo, visto lo de Escrivá y la cuota, lo ha dejado y se está preparando varias opos nivel C. Otros autónomos me dicen que les da gana de darse de baja y que le jodan a todo. No suficiente con eso, donde trabajo están el 80% estudiando algún tipo de oposición, y me consta que en el resto de empresas es similar*. A eso sumad que muchos chavales en cuanto terminan la universidad automáticamente se meten a preparar oposiciones*.
> 
> Enhorabuena a los gobernantes que han fomentado la casta funcionarial a la que todo dios desea pertenecer



Eso era antes, ahora ya directamente empiezan a prepararlas antes de acabar el grado. Lo siguiente me imagino que será meter la constitución española como optativa en el bachillerato


----------



## Vientosolar (28 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Cuando no queden remeros y solo estén los funcivagos y los PAGUITEROS ¿ a quien creéis que destinarán el poco dinero que quede? No se yo si eso de que todos estudien oposiciones es muy inteligente
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Fácil: cuando se acabe el dinero, otra guerra civil. Otra vez los militares profesionales que puedan se quedarán en retaguardia y mandarán al frente a los pobres. Otra vez saldrá un aprovechado oportunista y se lo quedará todo. Habrá un poco de paz, pero cuando el lider esté viejo, los que tiene alrededor pactarán extrañamente con los enemigos y les entregarán el país entero. Éstos prometerán progreso (siempre están progresando los hijos de puta), modernidad, y algunos gilipollas y los más, los que no tengan más remedio, volverán a remar. No te preocupes, que llevamos así 500 años. Y antes de esos 500 años estaban los moros, y antes los reinos de Taifas. Y si ahora pasean a la virgen, hace 2000 años hacían procesiones igualitas, pero en vez de a La Virgen (la del remedio, la de Albacete, hay infinitas, uno juraría que son distintas), paseaban a “las vírgenes”. Por algún motivo en la piel de toro todo cambia todo el tiempo para que nada cambie.

Si yo hubiera sabido estas cosas a las 18 años no sé qué decisiones hubiera tomado. Cuando lo ves todo claro, tratas de que no te salpique. Eso sí, a los que vienen con el progresismo, la justicia social, lo buenos que son los mugremitas, y la pobre Ucrania les mando a tomar por culo. Si no fuera delito, haría algo más que eso. Pero en fin. A día de hoy con librar de ser emponzoñado a la fuerza me conformo.


----------



## AliBey (28 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Fácil: cuando se acabe el dinero, otra guerra civil. Otra vez los militares profesionales que puedan se quedarán en retaguardia y mandarán al frente a los pobres. Otra vez saldrá un aprovechado oportunista y se lo quedará todo. Habrá un poco de paz, pero cuando el lider esté viejo, los que tiene alrededor pactarán extrañamente con los enemigos y les entregarán el país entero. Éstos prometerán progreso (siempre están progresando los hijos de puta), modernidad, y algunos gilipollas y los más, los que no tengan más remedio, volverán a remar. No te preocupes, que llevamos así 500 años. Y antes de esos 500 años estaban los moros, y antes los reinos de Taifas. Y si ahora pasean a la virgen, hace 2000 años hacían procesiones igualitas, pero en vez de a La Virgen (la del remedio, la de Albacete, hay infinitas, uno juraría que son distintas), paseaban a “las vírgenes”. Por algún motivo en la piel de toro todo cambia todo el tiempo para que nada cambie.
> 
> Si yo hubiera sabido estas cosas a las 18 años no sé qué decisiones hubiera tomado. Cuando lo ves todo claro, tratas de que no te salpique. Eso sí, a los que vienen con el progresismo, la justicia social, lo buenos que son los mugremitas, y la pobre Ucrania les mando a tomar por culo. Si no fuera delito, haría algo más que eso. Pero en fin. A día de hoy con librar de ser emponzoñado a la fuerza me conformo.



Tanta cordura en un solo comentario es abrumadora.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Abr 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> El hijo de mis vecinos oposita a policía local y el otro día me comentó su padre que para una bolsa de interinos (todavía existen en la c.valenciana) que ni siquiera saben a cuántos van a llamar se presentaron 350.
> Solo para un municipio y esa bolsa es para cubrir bajas o vacaciones de los que tienen plaza fija.
> Así esta el patio.



Dile a tu vecino que si el chaval no tiene enchufe que se vaya olvidando de ser munipa en un pueblo.


----------



## Ces25 (28 Abr 2022)

En éste este país no puedes trabajar en la privada, te explotan por un cuenco de arroz.

Mucho menos emprender un negocio, son todo impuestos y cotizaciones sociales, TRABAJAS GRATIS PARA ELLOS., no es viable. 

Sólo queda la función pública....mientras dure.....


----------



## poppom (28 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Y a quién coño le importa lo que haga *"todo el mundo"*?



Es importante saberlo para hacer lo contrario


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Un familiar autónomo que se dedicaba al diseño gráfico, incluso a veces de falso autónomo, visto lo de Escrivá y la cuota, lo ha dejado y se está preparando varias opos nivel C. Otros autónomos me dicen que les da gana de darse de baja y que le jodan a todo. No suficiente con eso, donde trabajo están el 80% estudiando algún tipo de oposición, y me consta que en el resto de empresas es similar. A eso sumad que muchos chavales en cuanto terminan la universidad automáticamente se meten a preparar oposiciones.
> 
> Enhorabuena a los gobernantes que han fomentado la casta funcionarial a la que todo dios desea pertenecer



Ojalá llegue rápido el rejonazo del 50% al sueldo de la chusma de funcivagos. Mano de santo:

1. baja inflación (6 millones de parásitos entre los de plaza asegurdas y contratados, no podrán comprar ni arroz blanco)

2. señal a la chavaleria. O luchais o emigrais. No hay cobijo público donde os podais meter


----------



## jimmyjump (28 Abr 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Por alusiones, un smigo que se presentó a oposiciones de informática, dice que muchas preguntas eran sandeces o curiosidades de FRIKAZOS con poca utilidad real y con programasy material ya muy obsoletos .



Pero si muchas oposiciones A son así. Sin ir más lejos, en la comunidad de Madrid hay unas que es técnico administración general rama economía y es de todo menos de economía, y la única parte que es de teoría económica es inaplicable y un amalgama de cosas sin sentido


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Abr 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Son difíciles porque no necesitan gente de verdad.
> 
> Cuando de verdad les interesaba contratar funcionarios en los 80s, metían a cualquiera
> 
> ...



Y controlar crecimiento del paro. Tienes a varios cien miles de estudiantes y amas de casa, calladitos en sus casas, haciéndose pajas mentales sobre como será su futura vida como funcivago. Lo cual dice muy poco de sus miserables vidas actuales


----------



## Furymundo (28 Abr 2022)

a ver si arde esta basura de pais joder


----------



## HelpAviation (28 Abr 2022)

yo trabajo como comercial en una academia de oposiciones y no damos abasto vendiendo oposiciones sobretodo correos.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (28 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Las oposiciones de esa categoría son de las menos esfuerzo-beneficio que existen



Motivo? Gracias amigo!


----------



## jimmyjump (28 Abr 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Motivo? Gracias amigo!



No sé, requiere estudiar un 10000% más que una oposición de administrativo para ganar apenas un 40% más


----------



## Vientosolar (28 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> a ver si arde esta basura de pais joder



Ni conviene que arda ni va a arder. Basura de país es Australia donde obligan a envenenarse a la gente con una terapia experimental. Basura es Alemania, o Ucrania, que discriminan y exterminan a parte de su población sin despeinarse. Este es un país de pícaros, donde se dice una cosa y se hace otra, PERO donde cierto sentido común no se ha acabado de perder, donde la gente sabe perfectamente qué clase de pájaros les gobiernan, y donde todo el mundo tiene un poquito del “qué hay de lo mío” satisfecho. Bueno, era hasta que lo han llenado de panchos y moros, que son gentuza. De modo que al final las terracitas están llenas, el personal tiene donde irse el fin de semana y cosas así. 

Que no te digo yo que no se lo acaben de cargar, pero sería una pena. Es un país donde el dueño de la empresa hace con que paga, y el empleado hace con que trabaja. En USA, el empleado se revienta literalmente a trabajar, y el día que se pone enfermo de gravedad se muere porque no se puede pagar el tratamiento. Ya sé que desgraciadamente eso es lo que nos están metiendo, pero no siempre fue así.


----------



## ahondador (28 Abr 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> El hijo de mis vecinos oposita a policía local y el otro día me comentó su padre que para una bolsa de interinos (todavía existen en la c.valenciana) que ni siquiera saben a cuántos van a llamar se presentaron 350.
> Solo para un municipio y esa bolsa es para cubrir bajas o vacaciones de los que tienen plaza fija.
> Así esta el patio.




Ya, pero es que empezar a currar de interino te da muchas posibilidades de que te vuelvan a llamar... De hecho hay interinos en educacion que llevan asi toda la vida. El resto del trabajo ya lo hacen los sindicatos exigiendo que por el articulo 33 se funcionarice a todos los interinos


----------



## Tratante (28 Abr 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Se oposita para vivir de puta madre... quien oposita para ocupar cargos con responsabilidades directamente es gilipollas, para esos cargos ya vas a la privada que ganas más pasta. Para disfrutar del funcionarado basta con una plaza sin mucha responsabilidad y problemas.





jimmyjump dijo:


> No sé, requiere estudiar un 10000% más que una oposición de administrativo para ganar apenas un 40% más



Los mejores puestos en relación salario/responsabilidades/facilidad del temario son los C1 que impliquen "jefatura de algo" en una Administración Local o Autonómica..., fácil pasan de entrada de los 1600 limpios al mes, el temario es asequible en 3-6 meses a full y las responsabilidades, escasas por mucho "jefe de" que le pongan al puesto.


----------



## McNulty (28 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Cuando no queden remeros y solo estén los funcivagos y los PAGUITEROS ¿ a quien creéis que destinarán el poco dinero que quede? No se yo si eso de que todos estudien oposiciones es muy inteligente
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Pasará como la quebrada Argentina, subsidiarán a todo quisqui para que no la monte, y los funcivagos y políticos se quejarán de que la gente gana más paguiteando que trabajando.

El problema de los países latinos es que hay 0 cultura del riesgo, por tanto es muy jodido que sociedades así se adapten bien a la dinámica capitalista. Somos países culturalmente muy socialistas y colectivistas.


----------



## Akira. (28 Abr 2022)

Se presentan muchos pero hace falta mucha disciplina de estudio y memoria para poder aprobar. Además, muchas de estas oposiciones son por concurso.


----------



## Talosgüevos (28 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pasará como la quebrada Argentina, subsidiarán a todo quisqui para que no la monte, y los funcivagos y políticos se quejarán de que la gente gana más paguiteando que trabajando.
> 
> El problema de los países latinos es que hay 0 cultura del riesgo, por tanto es muy jodido que sociedades así se adapten bien a la dinámica capitalista. Somos países culturalmente muy socialistas y colectivistas.



eJpaña no tiene dinero para eso, además la UE no lo permitiría.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## WerVoss (28 Abr 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> yo trabajo como comercial en una academia de oposiciones y no damos abasto vendiendo oposiciones sobretodo correos.



Unos buscan oro y otros venden picos y palas.


----------



## Marvelita (28 Abr 2022)

La gente oposita porque en la empresa privada la cosa esta entre mal y muy mal. Quitando algunas del ibex, el calientasillismo y el esparayerismo manda... nadie quiere eso en su vida.


----------



## The Sentry (28 Abr 2022)

Que sigan, al final los 4 que trabajemos en la privada vamos a cobrar 100 veces más.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (28 Abr 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> Esas oposiciones son jodidas y requieren mínimo 3-4 años de dedicación full time, además de carrera universitaria.
> 
> Las oposiciones a las que se presenta el 90% de gente son del grupo C, que evidentemente son mil veces más fáciles y no es necesario ser universitario, pero están petadas de opositores.



Y médico forense que no se presenta ni Dios 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Abr 2022)

*OPOSICIÓN, SUBVENCIÓN O DERROICIÓN*

Estas son las 3 alternativas.


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pasará como la quebrada Argentina, subsidiarán a todo quisqui para que no la monte, y los funcivagos y políticos se quejarán de que la gente gana más paguiteando que trabajando.
> 
> El problema de los países latinos es que hay 0 cultura del riesgo, por tanto es muy jodido que sociedades así se adapten bien a la dinámica capitalista. Somos países culturalmente muy socialistas y colectivistas.



No a todo el mundo le regalan u n Bmw y una Start up por su 18 cumpleaños, como a D. Cayetanín Junior.
Dile a PACO que invierta 30.000E o que rehipoteque su piso por la cultura del esfuerzo y el emprendimiento...


----------



## PIA (28 Abr 2022)

España camino a comunismo.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Un familiar autónomo que se dedicaba al diseño gráfico, incluso a veces de falso autónomo, visto lo de Escrivá y la cuota, lo ha dejado y se está preparando varias opos nivel C. Otros autónomos me dicen que les da gana de darse de baja y que le jodan a todo. No suficiente con eso, donde trabajo están el 80% estudiando algún tipo de oposición, y me consta que en el resto de empresas es similar. A eso sumad que muchos chavales en cuanto terminan la universidad automáticamente se meten a preparar oposiciones.
> 
> Enhorabuena a los gobernantes que han fomentado la casta funcionarial a la que todo dios desea pertenecer




Por simple teoría de juegos a esa gente no le va a salir bien su jugada.


----------



## magnificent (28 Abr 2022)

Lo que más gracia me hace es que creáis hilos de esto y ponéis comentarios haciendoos los sorprendidos 

NADIE en Hezpaña quiere estar en el bando perdedor (privada) o directamente entre los Ilotas (autónomos) y todo el mundo tira los dados para jugar a los juegos del hambre, les da igual que tras 5 años memorizando legislación absurda no consigan ser funcionarios porque no pierden nada, ya estaban en el bando perdedor y se quedan en el 

El que no es funcionario es el nuevo paria Ilota de la antigua Esparta, un perdedor que cobra mierda, paga impuestos y tarde o temprano se quedará sin trabajo


----------



## entropico (28 Abr 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> Que sigan, al final los 4 que trabajemos en la privada vamos a cobrar 100 veces más.



Tendremos que trabajar 100 veces mas y cobrar lo mismo con suerte. El libre mercado es solo para los ricos.


----------



## Barracuda (28 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Un familiar autónomo que se dedicaba al diseño gráfico, incluso a veces de falso autónomo, visto lo de Escrivá y la cuota, lo ha dejado y se está preparando varias opos nivel C. Otros autónomos me dicen que les da gana de darse de baja y que le jodan a todo. No suficiente con eso, donde trabajo están el 80% estudiando algún tipo de oposición, y me consta que en el resto de empresas es similar. A eso sumad que muchos chavales en cuanto terminan la universidad automáticamente se meten a preparar oposiciones.
> 
> Enhorabuena a los gobernantes que han fomentado la casta funcionarial a la que todo dios desea pertenecer


----------



## anduriña (28 Abr 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Son difíciles porque no necesitan gente de verdad.
> 
> Cuando de verdad les interesaba contratar funcionarios en los 80s, metían a cualquiera
> 
> ...



Exacto. De hecho, en Promoción interna es todavía más llamativo (que pregunten en la AEAT). 

Esas plazas no existen en realidad.

---------------------------------------

Edito: hay otro motivo para la situación que se está dando. Los tribunales -donde se pelean por estar los altos cargos y funcionarios con contactos- prefieren tener cuanta más gente para recitar, mejor. 

De esa manera van más días -y cobran más. Aunque luego aprueben los que aprueban. Por eso, @la_trotona no te puedes fiar de las plazas. Y mucho menos de lo que cuente Cinco Días. Que publica la información vete a saber por qué. 

Todo esto daría para un hilo largo porque tiene más historia de la que parece.


----------



## McNulty (28 Abr 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> No a todo el mundo le regalan u Bmw y una Start up por su 18 cumpleaños, vomora D. Cayetanín Junior.
> Dile a PACO que invierta 30.000E o que rehipoteque su piso por la cultura del esfuerzo y el emprendimiento...



Si piensas que todos los que tienen negocios exitosos son hijos de papá, estás muy pero que muy equivocado. La mayoría es gente era humilde antes de montar nada.


----------



## Komanche O_o (28 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si piensas que todos los que tienen negocios exitosos son hijos de papá, estás muy pero que muy equivocado. La mayoría es gente era humilde antes de montar nada.



Ys, conozco el caso de una chica que heredó Zara doblando icamisetas


----------



## Barruno (28 Abr 2022)

Conozco un caso igual
Pescadera que estaba con los hijos cirrando en la pescaderia.
Pescaderia que uba DE PUTA MADRE
Se ha jubilado la madre, y la hija ha dicho que tira la toalla y se pone a opositar. Había hecho económicas.
El hijo claudica tambien visto que se queda sin ayuda familiar, y éso que le encantaba la profesión.


----------



## Barruno (28 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Yo no sé dónde ven ustedes la renuncia.



Renuncian a la iniciativa
Quieren emgancharse a algo que les de pasta sin problemas.


----------



## Apretrujillos (28 Abr 2022)

No con mi dinero.


----------



## usuario baneado (28 Abr 2022)

Y por esto no se cubren plazas. Ejke estoi hopositando. De la gran renuncia al gran fracaso.


----------



## McNulty (28 Abr 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Ys, conozco el caso de una chica que heredó Zara doblando icamisetas



No hablo de multinacionales y lo sabes. Hablo de empresitas y pequeños negocioss que con mucho trabajo y esfuerzo te pagan dos larvas, 3 casas y 2 bmws.
Pero claro, el hezpañolito medio va a lo fácil porque es un borrego cobarde, solo aspira a calentar sillita en la administración para cobrar 2 mil euros de mierda en el mejor de los casos.


----------



## 11kjuan (28 Abr 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Renuncian a la iniciativa
> Quieren emgancharse a algo que les de pasta sin problemas.



No están los tiempos idóneos para la iniciativa en este país.


----------



## Boker (28 Abr 2022)

Ya hay más empleados en el sector público que en el sector privado
¿De dónde se piensan que va a salir la pasta para pagarlos?
Antes que las oposiciones, más les valdría estudiar la ruina y la decadencia que es votar a la izquierda


----------



## Espeluznao (28 Abr 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> El hijo de mis vecinos oposita a policía local y el otro día me comentó su padre que para una bolsa de interinos (todavía existen en la c.valenciana) que ni siquiera saben a cuántos van a llamar se presentaron 350.
> Solo para un municipio y esa bolsa es para cubrir bajas o vacaciones de los que tienen plaza fija.
> Así esta el patio.



No conozco ningún municipio donde se entre en la policía local sin enchufe


----------



## Barruno (28 Abr 2022)

No es ecaxtamente con lo de las oposiciones pero trata el fenomeno de la gram renuncia en muchos aspectos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Más que eso
> 
> Es la única manera en España de poder ingresar al menos1200/ 1300€ mes + pagas hasta que te jubiles. Además si el jefe te coge mania no te puede echar.



Pero puede hacer mobbing, que no es poco.


----------



## Kenthomi (28 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Un familiar autónomo que se dedicaba al diseño gráfico, incluso a veces de falso autónomo, visto lo de Escrivá y la cuota, lo ha dejado y se está preparando varias opos nivel C. Otros autónomos me dicen que les da gana de darse de baja y que le jodan a todo. No suficiente con eso, donde trabajo están el 80% estudiando algún tipo de oposición, y me consta que en el resto de empresas es similar. A eso sumad que muchos chavales en cuanto terminan la universidad automáticamente se meten a preparar oposiciones.
> 
> Enhorabuena a los gobernantes que han fomentado la casta funcionarial a la que todo dios desea pertenecer



SE REPITE EL 2009 JAJAJAJA PERO CON LA DIFERENCIA QUE A MI NO ME PILLA ESTA

YO HE HE HECHO MIS DEBERES Y ESTA CRISIS PARA MI PASARÁ DE LARGO JEJEJEJE


----------



## DEREC (28 Abr 2022)

Que hostia nos vamos a dar, que hostia.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Abr 2022)

WerVoss dijo:


> Pues salvo en tres casos, en las restantes hay más candidatos que plazas.



Sí , hay más candidatos, pero hay que llegar a un mínimo nivel, y si se estudia lo suficiente, se puede obtener la plazita ya que no se cubren todas.


----------



## noseyo (28 Abr 2022)

Sin empresa privada no hay oposición por qué no necesitaremos de ellos , y por supuesto no podrán cobrar ,solo en países bananero pasan estas cosas , en Estados Unidos ser funcionario es ser de lo último


----------



## la_trotona (28 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pasará como la quebrada Argentina, subsidiarán a todo quisqui para que no la monte, y los funcivagos y políticos se quejarán de que la gente gana más paguiteando que trabajando.
> 
> El problema de los países latinos es que hay 0 cultura del riesgo, por tanto es muy jodido que sociedades así se adapten bien a la dinámica capitalista. Somos países culturalmente muy socialistas y colectivistas.



El problema son los palos en las ruedas para asumir riesgos, cuando se eliminan trabas burocrácticas y hay leyes claras y que se aplican, se terminan creando muchas más empresas.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No hablo de multinacionales y lo sabes. Hablo de empresitas y pequeños negocioss que con mucho trabajo y esfuerzo te pagan dos larvas, 3 casas y 2 bmws.
> Pero claro, el hezpañolito medio va a lo fácil porque es un borrego cobarde, solo aspira a calentar sillita en la administración para cobrar 2 mil euros de mierda en el mejor de los casos.



Sigue habiendo emprendedores, y muchos de los que dicen de ser valientes, ellos lo de montar empresas nada, si es lucrativo, al final se termina animando trabajadores.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Abr 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Sin empresa privada no hay oposición por qué no necesitaremos de ellos , y por supuesto no podrán cobrar ,solo en países bananero pasan estas cosas , en Estados Unidos ser funcionario es ser de lo último



¿En Francia también?


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Abr 2022)

En menos de 2 años, España será peor que Grecia.


----------



## McNulty (28 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> El problema son los palos en las ruedas para asumir riesgos, cuando se eliminan trabas burocrácticas y hay leyes claras y que se aplican, se terminan creando muchas más empresas.



No se yo, en españa se ha intentado todo tipo de incentivos a empresas, y no han habido cambios sustanciales. Sigo pensando que es un tema de mentalidad. En españa con solecito, tapita y amiguitos, somos felices.

Y la gente joven que es la población fresca con ideas, están todos perdiendo el tiempo en la universidad.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Abr 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> No a todo el mundo le regalan u n Bmw y una Start up por su 18 cumpleaños, como a D. Cayetanín Junior.
> Dile a PACO que invierta 30.000E o que rehipoteque su piso por la cultura del esfuerzo y el emprendimiento...



Lo único que funciona, es que Paco si lleva trabajando cierto tiempo en una emrpesa, o como mando intermedio o con cierta responsabildad, se anime a hacer algo parecido por su cuenta a lo que estaba haciendo antes, y puede rehipotecar o no, pero eso no es lo más importante, es conocer a clientes y proveedores y el sector. Y conozco a varias empresas de directivos que se montaron por su cuenta, y van capeando el temporal.


----------



## noseyo (28 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿En Francia también?



En Francia no tengo ni idea ,pero en Estados Unidos cobran menos y no necesitan muchos medios de estudios , y por cierto las oposiciones van a pasar a ser a dedo el 99% y van a ir con las preguntas , lo que pasa con la policía local pero multiplicado


----------



## jimmyjump (28 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿En Francia también?



Francia es un caso aparte y una anormalidad con la endogamia de las grand école.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No se yo, en españa se ha intentado todo tipo de incentivos a empresas, y no han habido cambios sustanciales. Sigo pensando que es un tema de mentalidad. En españa con solecito, tapita y amiguitos, somos felices.
> 
> Y la gente joven que es la población fresca con ideas, están todos perdiendo el tiempo en la universidad.



Yo conozco a uno, que además en sus años mozos era comunista ortodoxo no progre (vale hace unos años), que estuvo trabajando como ingeniero en varias empresas con cierta responsabilidad, y se montó por su cuenta, trabaja mucho pero la vez que hablé no estaba mal. Y si no quitan trabajas como los planes de igualdad, normativa y mil permisos en industrias, más gente se animará a montar empresas.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Abr 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> En Francia no tengo ni idea ,pero en Estados Unidos cobran menos y no necesitan muchos medios de estudios , y por cierto las oposiciones van a pasar a ser a dedo el 99% y van a ir con las preguntas , lo que pasa con la policía local pero multiplicado



En la AGE no parece que vaya a haber ese cambio, pero vamos no sé en otras administraciones.


----------



## inteño (28 Abr 2022)

Los únicos empresarios con cierto éxito son los parasitillos de la Administración. Digamos que hay que fabricar unas piezas específicas para alguna máquina un poco singular (hospitales, universidades, CSIC), y un tipo se monta un taller de mecanizados que vende esas piezas a precio de cojón de grillo. Es un funci bastardo a fin de cuentas, y se lucra casi más que un funci pata negra.


----------



## Morototeo (28 Abr 2022)

Lo único que les aconsejo a mis hijas es que en la puta vida piensen el meterse funcionarias.. Eso es morir en vida. Mejor buscar y vender, setas y caracoles, que meterse en esa puta mierda de vida.


----------



## Murray's (28 Abr 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> En Francia no tengo ni idea ,pero en Estados Unidos cobran menos y no necesitan muchos medios de estudios , y por cierto las oposiciones van a pasar a ser a dedo el 99% y van a ir con las preguntas , lo que pasa con la policía local pero multiplicado



Si la mayoria oposiciones son a dedo practicamente, sobre todo las de las CCAA y municipales( Ayuntamientos), salvo las de AGE, y otras del Estado tipo prisiones o Policia Nacional/Ejército/,GC , todas las demás están amañadas, y no digamos en empresas públicas tipo correos, RENFE, la empresa municipal de autobuses, metro, las de limpieza y recogida basura esas pasan de padres a hijos.


----------



## John Smmith (28 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es que la empresa privada es una mierda y emprender todo trabas y problemas.



No, la casta funcionarial ha creado un concepto de trabajo totalmente falso. Aqui parece normal no pegar un palo, ir y venir a placer, vida asegurada por ley y cobrar un congo por 30 h semanales de tocarse los huevos.

Estas condiciones solo son factibles cuándo el dinero para pagarlo no es tuyo y te importa una mierda a quien haya que robarselo. Es la actitud de un puto traficante, despilfarrando el dinero por cualquier mierda con tal de que le alaben (o voten, para el caso) con el dinero ganado a costa de la vida de otros.

No, la empresa y el trabajador privado es victima del saqueo público para despilfarrarlo con empleos que no se corresponden con la realidad. 

Ese es otro de los motivos de la inflación que padecemos. Trabajos improductivos sobre valorados con dinero ajeno. Ademas de dos años regalando dinero al 80% de la población, produciendo minimos.

Todos estos polvos nos han enfangado en estas arenas movedizas.


----------



## Murray's (28 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pero puede hacer mobbing, que no es poco.




pues pillas baja laboral y a cobrar.


----------



## samaruc (28 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En la AGE no parece que vaya a haber ese cambio, pero vamos no sé en otras administraciones.












_El ministro de Política Territorial y Función Pública, Miquel Iceta, ha presentado *las bases de las que serán los nuevos sistemas de oposiciones*, con cambios que llegarán ya en 2022 y otros que se irán implementando de forma paulatina hasta 2025.


El objetivo del Ministerio es cambiar los sistemas de oposiciones a la Administración General del Estado (no entran aquí los funcionarios autonómicos, como maestros y sanitarios) y *promover pruebas más ágiles.*_









Los cambios que llegan a las oposiciones en 2025: exámenes más cortos, menos memorización...


El ministro de Política Territorial y Función Pública, Miquel Iceta, ha presentado las bases de las que serán los nuevos sistemas de oposiciones, con cambios que llegarán ya en 2022 y otros que se irán implementando de forma paulatina hasta 2025.



www.eleconomista.es







*Menos exámenes, más orales*
_ 
Ello pasará también por la reducción del número de pruebas en determinados supuestos. Actualmente gran parte de los procesos de selección consisten en tres pruebas e Iceta aboga por reducir ese número a dos. Y eliminar especialmente los exámenes escritos que se basan únicamente en la acreditación memorística de conocimientos y sustituirlos por pruebas orales rápidas. También, en esa línea, potenciar las evaluaciones con casos prácticos a discutir entre el opositor y el tribunal._










Así serán las oposiciones a partir del 2025: más cortas, menos memorísticas y publicitadas cada enero


Procesos de selección más cortos en el tiempo y con menos pruebas, menos memorísticos y con posibilidad de examinarse sin tener que ir a Madrid. Así pretende el Gobierno que sean las oposiciones en la Administración General del Estado (AGE) a partir de 2025, según ha expuesto este miércoles el...




amp.elperiodico.com





_La posición marcada por Fedeca, muy general por la inexistencia de una propuesta concreta de reforma y por el imperativo de trasladar el consenso básico de las más de 40 organizaciones que constituyen la federación, se le quedó muy corta a cinco asociaciones, y no a cinco cualquiera sino a *las que representan a la auténtica aristrocracia de la Administración*: los técnicos comerciales del Estado, los diplomáticos, los abogados del Estado, los inspectores de Hacienda y los interventores y auditores del Estado. Éstas decidieron desmarcarse del consenso básico acuñado por Fedeca y enviar su propio comunicado, más contundente y directo, en el que advertían de la *merma en la calidad del servicio público que se produciría si se introdujeran cambios drásticos* en el sistema de oposiciones y se hacía una defensa a ultranza del actual modelo de aprendizaje mixto, con su componente memorístico y sus pruebas prácticas. 

(...)

Para *Ana de la Herrán*, vicepresidenta de la Asociación de Inspectores de Hacienda y rostro visible del movimiento de esas cinco organizaciones corporativas más combativas con la propuesta del Gobierno, ese aprendizaje memorístico está en la base misma de la búsqueda de la excelencia en el servicio que estos cuerpos superiores prestan a la ciudadanía y que su cuestionamiento es algo así como cuestionar "que se aprendan las matemáticas en el colegio cuando ya hay calculadoras". "El actual modelo de selección ha demostrado su *eficacia a la hora de seleccionar a los mejores profesionales para posiciones que son esenciales* para el funcionamiento de la Administración. No hay ninguna prueba empírica que demuestre que otro sistema puede captar más gente y más talentosa", advierte. _









La reforma de las oposiciones abre una guerra en la élite de la Administración


La propuesta del Gobierno para reformar las oposiciones y hacer más accesibles las pruebas que permiten alcanzar la condición de funcionario ha desencadenado...




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## CuervoDrogado (28 Abr 2022)

No te imaginas la cifra real


----------



## Murray's (28 Abr 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> No, la casta funcionarial ha creado un concepto de trabajo totalmente falso. Aqui parece normal no pegar un palo, ir y venir a placer, vida asegurada por ley y cobrar un congo por 30 h semanales de tocarse los huevos.
> 
> Estas condiciones solo son factibles cuándo el dinero para pagarlo no es tuyo y te importa una mierda a quien haya que robarselo. Es la actitud de un puto traficante, despilfarrando el dinero por cualquier mierda con tal de que le alaben (o voten, para el caso) con el dinero ganado a costa de la vida de otros.
> 
> ...




Está mal gestionado. Y como eso no cambia pues seguimos igual, nadie emprende aunque tenga el dinero para hacerlo, salarios cuencoarroz y todos quieren meterse en lo público.

Se saquea y penaliza el esfuerzo de los curritos y remeros para beneficiar a un grupo de empleados del Estado y autonomías y en general lo público.

¿En que pais del mundo pasa que para poder trabajar tienes que pagar mes a mes? Y a cambio de que solo te dejen trabajar...?

en qué pais del mundo te extraen de una renta bruta de menos de 1800€ mes, aprox un 30 o 40% de ese bruto??


----------



## Doctor Nunca (28 Abr 2022)

Se llama sociedad clérigo-miliitar: un conjunto de castas que retentan el poder político, sociológico y económico de la sociedad. En el caso de los funcis: casta pobre, pero casta, tal como están las cosas.

Es lo que se practica en este estercolero: trabajar poco, cobrar bien, sermonear a los demás y que se caiga el mundo.

En ciudades como Pontevedra, si no tienes placita casi casi te miran por encima del hombro. Algunos parece que nacen con ella bajo el brazo. Continuamente escuchas "fulanito ya aprobó", como si fuera algo ineluctable, un momento más de la vida, como el bautizo o la boda.

El percal es tal que yo, que ando de interino en educación, me quedé flipando cuando mi familia se planteó liquidar nuestro exiguo patrimonio inmobiliario "porque da muchos problemas"; asumiendo que tarde o temprano yo aprobaría la oposición. Familia de funcis, claro.

Una vez ya eres "miembro", todo rodado: brota la parejita cual seta (funci + funci= premio) las escapaditas a Amsterdam si son jóvenes, la fotito en Cudillero, el coche, una hipoteca para que la del coño pueda vivir su muro tranquilamente...

El funcionariado es la única vía de los pobres para acceder a la nobleza. Eso o el ejército o la iglesia.


----------



## pacomer (28 Abr 2022)

Irse a buscar la vida en la empresa privada en isPain es como corretear por un campo de minas. AL final se termina explotando. Todo quisque quiere meterse en el Estado: el oasis en medio del infierno empresaurial que devora mileuristas al mismo tiempo que los excreta regurgitados


----------



## pacomer (28 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No se yo, en españa se ha intentado todo tipo de incentivos a empresas, y no han habido cambios sustanciales. Sigo pensando que es un tema de mentalidad. En españa con solecito, tapita y amiguitos, somos felices.
> 
> Y la gente joven que es la población fresca con ideas, están todos perdiendo el tiempo en la universidad.



A cualquier mierda ñapera se llama emprender. Si se quiere tener negocio empresa de primer mundo hay que arriesgar hasta la vida. Sólo en paises con mentalidad luterana ese sacrificio es aceptado culturalmente: pelarse los huevos luchando muchas veces contra lo imposible para sacar pasta de una idea loca... sabiendo que si se logra se convierte en un héroe social.

en paises como isPain todo esto es cosa de frikis y piraos. Culturalmente la luterana es cultura marciana, al empresaurio ispainol, y no sin razon muchas veces, se le trata como un matao rebotado. El héroe los heroes son la nobleza funcionarial, la cùspide de la sociedad y lo máximo que un ser humano con aspiraciones puede llegar a ser.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (28 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Está mal gestionado. Y como eso no cambia pues seguimos igual, nadie emprende aunque tenga el dinero para hacerlo, salarios cuencoarroz y todos quieren meterse en lo público.
> 
> Se saquea y penaliza el esfuerzo de los curritos y remeros para beneficiar a un grupo de empleados del Estado y autonomías y en general lo público.
> 
> ...



Financiar al Estado
Sancionar empresas poco rentables para mantener la tasa de ganancia general
Favorecer a las multinacionales

Es un modelo proteccionista de crecimiento, que se nutre a un tiempo de quienes engordan el sistema y de aquellos a los que expulsa.

España es un inmenso tinglado que solo consume capital, que no lo genera. Crece a base de deuda, de exprimir a un número cada vez menor de productores y de expulsar contingentes del país para que los recursos disponibles permitan mantener un cierto bienestar y los salarios no se desplomen del todo


----------



## Tratante (28 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo único que funciona, es que Paco si lleva trabajando cierto tiempo en una emrpesa, o como mando intermedio o con cierta responsabildad, se anime a hacer algo parecido por su cuenta a lo que estaba haciendo antes, y puede rehipotecar o no, pero eso no es lo más importante, es conocer a clientes y proveedores y el sector. Y conozco a varias empresas de directivos que se montaron por su cuenta, y van capeando el temporal.



Mientras el palillero de turno no los denuncie por competencia desleal…, cosa común es España.


----------



## SoloLeo (28 Abr 2022)

Por mi, que entren aún más funcionarios. Es más, que todo el que se presente, tenga plaza de por vida asegurada.
Cuantos más entren, antes explota todo. Espero tener suficientes palomitas.


----------



## CAESAR II (28 Abr 2022)

Cualquier cosa antes que trabajar en la privada.

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kartoffeln (29 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Tras los grandes éxitos de los videoclubes y las compro-horos lo suyo es montarse una hakademia de hoposiciones. Triunfo asegurado.



Yo estaba pensando en poner una yogurtería o una tienda de vapeadores.


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (29 Abr 2022)

Correos y Auxilio Judicial
A ver si hay suerte.


----------



## Jevitronka (29 Abr 2022)

A la gente le gusta perder el tiempo


----------



## TylerDurden99 (29 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> No sé, requiere estudiar un 10000% más que una oposición de administrativo para ganar apenas un 40% más



Teniendo en cuenta que vas a cobrar esa cantidad cada mes de tu vida mas valdría estudiar lo que convenga, pero es mi opinion. Ya que sólo tengo que aprobar una vez un examen, prefiero que sea para algo que compense.


----------



## SaRmY (29 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Yo no sé dónde ven ustedes la renuncia.



De autónomos, ya te digo yo si va a haber renuncia en los próximos meses. A 600€ las cuotas mensuales, poca gente puede asumir semejante despropósito.


----------



## birdland (29 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es que la empresa privada es una mierda y emprender todo trabas y problemas.



hay países donde es funcionario el que no vale para más ...donde en la empresa privada se gana dinero y prestigio ..

pero en españa , entre que trabajar nunca estuvo bien visto y los gobiernos compra-votos , lo que la gente quiere es un trabajo de mierda , con un sueldo de mierda, pero eso si , eres intocable ...no depende de tu valía o resultados


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (29 Abr 2022)

birdland dijo:


> hay países donde es funcionario el que no vale para más ...donde en la empresa privada se gana dinero y prestigio ..
> 
> pero en españa , entre que trabajar nunca estuvo bien visto y los gobiernos compra-votos , lo que la gente quiere es un trabajo de mierda , con un sueldo de mierda, pero eso si , eres intocable ...no depende de tu valía o resultados



Antes en españa era así y no había ni IVA.

Haz que pase.


----------



## ashe (29 Abr 2022)

Recuerda un poco a lo que hizo Lenin con el campesinado... todos comiendo de papa estado y de paso una forma de compra de votos

La magia de la democracia, pero el malo fue Franco...


----------



## Dj Puesto (29 Abr 2022)

Como toda buena burbuja se jincha salvajemente antes de explotar, veo lágrimas, muchas lágrimas en mi bola de cristal. 

Se da además esa paradoja de que la gente realmente buena no oposita, se los rifan en lo privado, y sin embargo tienes montón de analfabetos funcionales mueve papeles cobrando el doble de lo debido en puestos de auxiliar que sacan a paladas


----------



## Dj Puesto (29 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Tienes que saber a donde juegas.
> 
> Eres bueno haciendo tests y memorizando?
> 
> Y bueno me refiero a sacar nueves o dieces en tests,al final es empollar y sacar notaza.



Puede que le pase como a mi, una A1-2 es demasiado para mi, una c me la habría sacado con la gorra, tengo una memoria que no merezco pero nunca me he animado por 3 motivos fundamentalmente. 

-total falta de realización, tanto estudiando tonterías coránicas inútiles que están escritas por lo que es una pérdida de tiempo y espacio acumular esos conocimientos, como en un trabajo que podría realizar un mono
-en relación a lo anterior, mayores aspiraciones, me gustan trabajos complejos que supongan un reto constante
-salario bajo para mis deseos. 

Mi única petición es que nos dejen en paz a los que no nos atrae esto, que dejen de sangrarnos y hacernos la vida imposible con burocracias y envidias


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (29 Abr 2022)

Hay mucha gente opositando para lo típico: auxiliar administrativo. Pero si por ejemplo has cursado enfermería, puedes opositar de enfermero, donde es obligatoria la carrera. Ahí sí que no hay tanta gente, supongo.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (29 Abr 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> es morir en vida. Mejor buscar y vender, setas y caracoles, que meterse en esa puta mierda de vida.



+1 Aparte ahora no hay plazas faciles.

Como mucho que se dedicasen a ser profesoras en la publica, pero comoles toque mierda sitio necesitarian casco y chaleco antibalas , ademas de aguantar contenido progre.





Murray's dijo:


> Está mal gestionado. Y como eso no cambia pues seguimos igual, nadie emprende aunque tenga el dinero para hacerlo, salarios cuencoarroz y todos quieren meterse en lo público.
> 
> Se saquea y penaliza el esfuerzo de los curritos y remeros para beneficiar a un grupo de empleados del Estado y autonomías y en general lo público.
> 
> ...



Y en que pais del mundo con un paro sobrecogedor se siguen trayendo inmigrantes y mas inmigrantes sin que nadie los mande de vuelta?

Pues eso.



birdland dijo:


> hay países donde es funcionario el que no vale para más ...donde en la empresa privada se gana dinero y prestigio ..
> 
> pero en españa , entre que trabajar nunca estuvo bien visto y los gobiernos compra-votos , lo que la gente quiere es un trabajo de mierda , con un sueldo de mierda, pero eso si , eres intocable ...no depende de tu valía o resultados



+10000000000000

La forma de acceso ademas ridicula, ser un tio obediente con fe ciega en una tirania fascistacomunistaorwelliana y que memoriza cosas que no valen para nada.


----------



## Vientosolar (29 Abr 2022)

WerVoss dijo:


> Unos buscan oro y otros venden picos y palas.



Eso se aplica a los cursos de bolsa, que no sirven para nada; a los que preparan oposiciones no, porque el premio es real y resuelve la vida.


----------



## Galvani (29 Abr 2022)

Y luego en lo público ves que tienes condiciones pero depende quien, se les permite más que a otros (auténtica mafia) donde hay mobbing de forma escandalosa aprovechando la casi imposibilidad de despido. Ojo con lo público que puede ser una jaula de oro como decían. Y de ahí ya no sales porque a la privada no vuelves. Que no es la solución a la decadente vida del remero.


----------



## Galvani (29 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Más que eso
> 
> Es la única manera en España de poder ingresar al menos1200/ 1300€ mes + pagas hasta que te jubiles. Además si el jefe te coge mania no te puede echar.



Ni a el. Y eso sí es malo. Bueno ojo que si te pueden echar depende del sitio. Empleados públicos con plaza fija si he conocido un despido.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (29 Abr 2022)

Da igual que todo el mundo oposite.


Lo importante es el número de plazas que salen.



Por mucho que 5.000 personas estudien una prueba, si salen plazas van a entrar 100, y punto. Los otros 4.900 siguen siendo carne de mercado laboral privado.


----------



## Galvani (29 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Da igual que todo el mundo oposite.
> 
> 
> Lo importante es el número de plazas que salen.
> ...



Eso mismo. Vaya país.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Abr 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Cuantos más funcionarios y gasto público más miseria para todos, si no se produce nada salvo deuda a eso vamos si antes no cae el meteorito



Cuantos más parásitos en el huésped productor, antes se muere el huésped.

En Venezuela o Cuba también hay funcionarios, la auténtica salud.


----------



## EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS (29 Abr 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Se llama sociedad clérigo-miliitar: un conjunto de castas que retentan el poder político, sociológico y económico de la sociedad. En el caso de los funcis: casta pobre, pero casta, tal como están las cosas.
> 
> Es lo que se practica en este estercolero: trabajar poco, cobrar bien, sermonear a los demás y que se caiga el mundo.
> 
> ...



"Nobleza" meterse 1200€ al mes tratando con langostos, lúmpen y cuñaos???


----------



## Galvani (29 Abr 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


> "Nobleza" meterse 1200€ al mes atendiendo langostos, lúmpen y cuñaos???



No, es porque son intocables (o casi)


----------



## EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS (29 Abr 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No, es porque son intocables (o casi)



Lo de tildar de "nobleza" a los funcionarios es el cuñadismo más grande que he leído en muchos años.

La mayoría de los funcis a los pocos años de estar en el puesto acaban quemadísimos y frustrados. En el caso de fcse, el ratio de suicidios es muy alto.

Tan solo son remeros premium. Siguen viviendo en colmenas, siguen rodeados de paquismo.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (29 Abr 2022)

El problema es que las condiciones en la empresa privada no han mejorado en 30 años, o incluso han empeorado.

En mi ciudad, pequeña de menos de 50mil, antaño había dos empresas grandes. Daban trabajo a mogollón de gente. En los años 90 ya ganaban prácticamente 1000 euros. Más horas extras, etc.
A parte en régimen de turnos normal, sin putearte, etc.

Por la tarde la gente solía ir a hacer algunas horas al campo: suyo o de otro. Porque la producción valía dinero.

A 8 o 9 euros/hora, de hace 30 años, pues cundía. Más lo que puedas sacar de lo tuyo se quedaban un buen sueldo para gente no cualificada, trabajando honradamente: digamos unos 1000x14 pagas, más otros 200 de pequeños jornales, más lo que pudieras sacar de tus tierras (unos 3-4mil netos al año, de media).

Hablo de cifras actuales, pero hace 30-35 años.

Claro, ni Dios se planteaba opositar. El típico guarda del ayuntamiento (que controla caminos, montes, etc) era el tonto que no valía para más, y lo enchufaban ahí para que tuviese donde caer muerto.


La agricultura ahora se ha ido a la puta mierda. Dar trabajo en este país es deporte de riesgo. Y en cualquier empresa como operario te pagan 1000 pavos.
Si hay confinamiento te jodes. Si enfermas igual vas a la puta calle.


Pues al final la gente lo que busca es tener cierta tranquilidad, más que tocarse los huevos.


Como todo en general: más demanda que oferta, pasará lo que pasa en cualquier sector.


El problema será qué haces con todo es mogollón de personas que se han tirado X años no haciendo otra cosa que opositar, cuando pretendan reinsertarse sin haber ejercido. Especialmente los titulados. Con gente joven cada vez más preparada.


----------



## IMPULSES (29 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Un familiar autónomo que se dedicaba al diseño gráfico, incluso a veces de falso autónomo, visto lo de Escrivá y la cuota, lo ha dejado y se está preparando varias opos nivel C. Otros autónomos me dicen que les da gana de darse de baja y que le jodan a todo. No suficiente con eso, donde trabajo están el 80% estudiando algún tipo de oposición, y me consta que en el resto de empresas es similar. A eso sumad que muchos chavales en cuanto terminan la universidad automáticamente se meten a preparar oposiciones.
> 
> Enhorabuena a los gobernantes que han fomentado la casta funcionarial a la que todo dios desea pertenecer



Menuda gilipollez ponerse a "estudiar una opo" si al.final vamos a ser todos "alimentados" por.el Estado con racionamiento ,prohibiciones y promesas


----------



## Fra Diavolo (29 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Da igual que todo el mundo oposite.
> 
> 
> Lo importante es el número de plazas que salen.
> ...




Igual igual no da, porque si están estudiando a tiempo completa esa gente no cotiza. Durante el tiempo que están dándole no ejercen en el sector que sea que estuvieran.
No están aportando nada durante ese tiempo.

Cuando se quedan fuera los años dedicados no se recuperan. Y si te quedas fuera con 40...........a ver qué haces. Porque la realidad es que tu perfil no es tan atractivo con 40 como con 25, aunque sea para hacer Os con un canuto.

Si quemas el mercado laboral privado, que es donde se genera el dinero, nos vamos todos a la mierda.


----------



## sirpask (29 Abr 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Como toda buena burbuja se jincha salvajemente antes de explotar, veo lágrimas, muchas lágrimas en mi bola de cristal.
> 
> Se da además esa paradoja de que la gente realmente buena no oposita, se los rifan en lo privado, y sin embargo tienes montón de analfabetos funcionales mueve papeles cobrando el doble de lo debido en puestos de auxiliar que sacan a paladas



Estas confundido, esta burbuja es infinita por que gobiernan y eligen ellos.

Antes nos matan de hambre y de frio al resto (sobre todo a los autónomos), que acabar con la buena vida de los funcis.


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Todo el mundo preparando oposiciones al salir de la universidad y luego...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He mirado por curiosidad qué piden en las oposiciones de Ingeniero Industrial del Estado y es ridículo. El temario es propio de una oposición de Derecho. Es normal que no encuentren "técnicos" para esos puestos, están pidiendo un abogado no un ingeniero y además los sueldos son bajísimos.

Estos perfiles son prácticamente inexistentes en el sector privado y tampoco hay formación de este tipo en la universidad. Estudiar ese temario para la oposición no tiene casi ninguna utilidad fuera de la administración pública. Es una pérdida de tiempo para cualquier candidato potencial.









Temario y proceso selectivo de la oposición a Ingeniero Industrial del Estado


El temario de la oposición al Cuerpo de Ingenieros Industriales del Estado se publica cada año junto a la convocatoria del proceso selectivo. Este está diseñado para complementar los conocimientos …




ingenierosindustrialesdelestado.es





A la administración pública le resultaría mucho mejor buscar abogados con formación industrial básica para estos puestos.


----------



## Pichorrica (29 Abr 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> El problema es que las condiciones en la empresa privada no han mejorado en 30 años, o incluso han empeorado.
> 
> En mi ciudad, pequeña de menos de 50mil, antaño había dos empresas grandes. Daban trabajo a mogollón de gente. En los años 90 ya ganaban prácticamente 1000 euros. Más horas extras, etc.
> A parte en régimen de turnos normal, sin putearte, etc.
> ...



Con respecto a tu último parrafo, eso ni importa, porque somos los que tenemos un buen CV trabajando y aun asi cuando te quedas sin trabajo te cuesta Dios y ayuda encontrar uno nuevo, que realmente estás en las mismas condiciones de partida que Juan o Laura que han opositado hasta los 35, las han abandonado y ahora buscan trabajo ppr primera vez.

Ojo, hablo de España, no del extranjero.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (29 Abr 2022)

Habitual hilo de temática funci de jran calidad.

Para aquellos que no quieran leerse el hilo, sepan que es lo de siempre:

"Aquí nadie quiere emprender"
"País de mierda con empresa privada de mierda"
"Es más fácil ser funcivago y solucionarse la vida"
"Los de la privada somos héroes que sostenemos todo"
"País de putas camareros"

Con esto les ahorro perder el tiempo.

En 15 días tendremos otro parecido.


----------



## DVD1975 (29 Abr 2022)

Yo solo he visto trabajar bien a funcis que habían trabajado en la privada antes.
Se nota.
Además valoran mucho su puesto de trabajo.
Los q han entrado sin esfuerzo enchufados no lo valoran y son la lacra del sistema funcionarial.
Pero los funcis son corporativista se protegen entre ellos.


----------



## vanderwilde (29 Abr 2022)

Eso se llama "cargarse España queriendo". Cuando no haya para nada, se van a sus chalets en Miami, y apañárselas españoles. Matarse, que cuando acabéis, ya irán nuestros hijos, y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (29 Abr 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Con respecto a tu último parrafo, eso ni importa, porque somos los que tenemos un buen CV trabajando y aun asi cuando te quedas sin trabajo te cuesta Dios y ayuda encontrar uno nuevo, que realmente *estás en las mismas condiciones de partida que Juan o Laura que han opositado hasta los 35*, las han abandonado y ahora buscan trabajo ppr primera vez.
> 
> Ojo, hablo de España, no del extranjero.




¿Cómo va a estar en las mismas condiciones un tío (hablo de titulado superior, un hinjeniero) que ha trabajado/maltrabajado y conoce el sector/clientes/etc que uno que empieza?

En mi sector hay un mundo. El currículum da absolutamente igual: las empresas llegado a cierto punto lo que ven es qué has hecho, dónde, qué les dicen de ti, etc. Con que tengas la firma (título), idioma/s sobra. No van a valorar 2 máster o 10. 

Una persona, entrada una edad, no traga con cualquier cosa. A un chaval con 25, máster en mano, lo tienes trabajando llevando proyectos por 4 duros. A él se la suda porque quiere coger tablas. Como si no le quieres pagar. Sabes que se va a largar en cuanto pueda, y el siguiente ya no le va a pagar 600-700.

A parte un tío opositando 10 años, sin haber trabajado, no tiene esa "frescura" y esas ganas. Anda ya quemado, lo ves el primer día.


----------



## Glokta (29 Abr 2022)

Una incomoda verdad es que la privada da asco, que si que fríen a impuestos pero no creo que si no los frieran cambiase la cosa de un día para otro para el currito, la codicia es poderosa


----------



## Pichorrica (29 Abr 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> ¿Cómo va a estar en las mismas condiciones un tío (hablo de titulado superior, un hinjeniero) que ha trabajado/maltrabajado y conoce el sector/clientes/etc que uno que empieza?
> 
> En mi sector hay un mundo. El currículum da absolutamente igual: las empresas llegado a cierto punto lo que ven es qué has hecho, dónde, qué les dicen de ti, etc. Con que tengas la firma (título), idioma/s sobra. No van a valorar 2 máster o 10.
> 
> ...



Yo no hablo de hinjeñieros.

Hablo en general de todos los sectores. No os creais el centro del universo


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Abr 2022)

No se donde veis lo raro.

A mi me cambio ma vida


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (29 Abr 2022)

*VA A REMAR SU PUTA MADRE*


----------



## derepen (29 Abr 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Doy fé, en mi entorno igual. Yo debería hacerlo también, pero es pensar que hay que memorizar cosas como la constitución y o leyes que cambian constantemente y me pongo malo..



No te olvides de las leyes de igualdad.


----------



## Marco Porcio (29 Abr 2022)

Tranquilo que ya queda poco para que pete todo. Mira lo que le ha pasado a ucrania, que ya no puede pagar a todos sus funcis. Y no me refiero a que sea necesaria un guerra para que empiecen los impagos, basta un pequeño toquecito de nada.


----------



## Lobo macho (29 Abr 2022)

España se está quedando sin industria. La oposición es la principal opción laboral. Pronto veremos concursos con 500.000 candidatos para 500 plazas.


----------



## Dj Puesto (29 Abr 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Estas confundido, esta burbuja es infinita por que gobiernan y eligen ellos.
> 
> Antes nos matan de hambre y de frio al resto (sobre todo a los autónomos), que acabar con la buena vida de los funcis.



Hasta ahora ha sido así, han comido ellos, no han dado de comer a la vaca, pero la han seguido ordeñando. Ahora esta famélica. Si los autónomos palman los funcionarios se quedan sin ingresos y el descuadre de gastos-ingresos es brutal.


----------



## Artorias (29 Abr 2022)

Logico.

Yo estuve mas de 10 años en el sector privado y llevo algo mas de 3 de funcionario.

No volveria al sector privado ni loco.

Lo de tener las tardes libres, el no tener que hacer horas extras, el poder coger vacaciones y dias libres cuando te sale de la polla, el poder ir al medico y demas sin que te pongan pegas, el no tener que aguantar al tipico empresario palillero darte la vara, etc... no tiene precio.



Eso si, la mayoria de los que dicen que estan opositando mientras curran no estan opositando de verdad, estan apuntados al examen o tienen intencion de apuntarse pero no estan opositando.

Para opositar necesitas dedicarte a ello integramente como hice yo los 2 años de paro que tenia.

Si uno quiere opositar y tiene años cotizados tiene que apostar fuerte. Dejar el trabajo y, mientras cobra los 2 años de paro, estudiar, de otra forma es imposible. Currar 8 horas y estudiar despues es imposible y, si se hace, no se rinde bien.


----------



## sirpask (29 Abr 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Hasta ahora ha sido así, han comido ellos, no han dado de comer a la vaca, pero la han seguido ordeñando. Ahora esta famélica. Si los autónomos palman los funcionarios se quedan sin ingresos y el descuadre de gastos-ingresos es brutal.



A base de cuencos de arroz a la vaca la mantienen con vida.


----------



## Arnicio (29 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Si las empresas que buscan camareros no los encuentran a pesar que gente que se apunte a currar de camarero sin dominar el oficio no falta (y que lleva más gasto que ingreso al empresario = por poco que cobre ni de coña lo contrato) qué menos con ingenieros (a pesar que gente que dice que es ingeniero y que no cumpla los mínimos tampoco falte en relación los puestos ofertados)



Para ser camarero no hace falta ser un portento. En hoteles de 4-5 estrellas de países anglosajones cogen a gente sin experiencia y le dan formación pagada. Si quieres te doy una vuelta por hoteles de UK o USA donde conozco multitud de españoles, italianos y sudamericanos que entraron de camareros en HILTONS de 4 - 5 estrellas sin tener ni idea. Por cierto, la mayor parte de ellos universitarios en sus países de origen.

Lo que los hosteleros en España quieren son esclavos con uniforme de corbata que hablen 3 idiomas y lleven bandejas con 8 cafés, 6 tostadas y una de porras por comanda de terraza.

Para ser un nueve papeles de temas técnicos en el que te piden un título de Universidad del nivel de dificultad de Ingeniería previo Bolonia tampoco.


----------



## Ces25 (29 Abr 2022)

Todo el país es una enorme paguita, ya sea directa o indirectamente......



LA HIMPRESORA PUEDE CON TODO.......DE MOMENTO.....


----------



## Artorias (29 Abr 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> He mirado por curiosidad qué piden en las oposiciones de Ingeniero Industrial del Estado y es ridículo. El temario es propio de una oposición de Derecho. Es normal que no encuentren "técnicos" para esos puestos, están pidiendo un abogado no un ingeniero y además *los sueldos son bajísimos*.
> 
> Estos perfiles son prácticamente inexistentes en el sector privado y tampoco hay formación de este tipo en la universidad. Estudiar ese temario para la oposición no tiene casi ninguna utilidad fuera de la administración pública. Es una pérdida de tiempo para cualquier candidato potencial.
> 
> ...



¿Que consideras tu un sueldo bajisimo?.

En lo demas, de acuerdo, es ridiculo que para puestos como ingenieros, veterinarios y demas les metan tanta legislacion.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (29 Abr 2022)

Si la borregada se mete ahora a opositar masivamente, haz lo contrario o perderás tiempo y dinero.


----------



## Jomach (29 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es que la empresa privada es una mierda y emprender todo trabas y problemas.



Lo primero, en buena parte, es consecuencia de lo segundo.


----------



## Murray's (29 Abr 2022)

[


Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Da igual que todo el mundo oposite.
> 
> 
> Lo importante es el número de plazas que salen.
> ...



Y si es concurso oposición de esas 100 plazas al menos 50 ya tienen su dueño que ha estado trabajando antes en eso o lo está ya y quiere consolidar su plaza, de ahi que eso sean los meritos.

Es decir serían50 plazas libres para los otros 4850 que se presentan.

Y vuelvo a decir, insisto, y me llamareís pesado, no oposita más gente porque la mayoría de plazas son concurso oposición, sobre todo las de ayuntamientos, CCAA y algunas del Estado, esto quiere decir que cuenta que hayas trabajado antes ahi , si no has trabajado antes ahi da igual que saques notaza , te falta lo otro.

Las únicas linpias ,son algunas del Estado, AGE,justicia, prisiones...ahi si va por quien saque la mejor nota, mínimo sacar nueves porque se presenta mucha gente, luego están aquellas que por complejidad quedan desiertas o vacantes, o poca gente aprueba.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (29 Abr 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> No, la casta funcionarial ha creado un concepto de trabajo totalmente falso. Aqui parece normal no pegar un palo, ir y venir a placer, vida asegurada por ley y cobrar un congo por 30 h semanales de tocarse los huevos.
> 
> Estas condiciones solo son factibles cuándo el dinero para pagarlo no es tuyo y te importa una mierda a quien haya que robarselo. Es la actitud de un puto traficante, despilfarrando el dinero por cualquier mierda con tal de que le alaben (o voten, para el caso) con el dinero ganado a costa de la vida de otros.
> 
> ...



Más claro imposible. Un país de funcionarios y pensionistas mimados (además de otros paguiteros y chiringuitos) mantenido sobre la deuda que pagan otros que doblan el lomo es un país que no merece la pena, además de tener el futuro que tenga la impresora que lo mantiene.


----------



## Ces25 (29 Abr 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Si la borregada se mete ahora a opositar masivamente, haz lo contrario o perderás tiempo y dinero.




Pues igual tiene razón ahí.....

Se suele decir que cuando hasta tu limpiabotas te recomienda entrar en bolsa.....tu taxista te invita a comprar ladrillos para refugiarse de la charoflacion.....o todo quisque te recomienda preparar una oposición.....

HUYA

Aunque sinceramente, aqui mientras tire la himpresora.......


----------



## Iuris Tantum (29 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> Y si es concurso oposición de esas 100 plazas al menos 50 ya tienen su dueño que ha estado trabajando antes en eso o lo está ya y quiere consolidar su plaza, de ahi que eso sean los meritos.
> ...




Totalmente de acuerdo, sabes de lo que hablas.

Además, los chanchullos que hay en las opos de CCAA (algunas) y municipios (casi todas) con los "concursos", puntos por cursos de formación y arbitrariedades similares... Es escandalosa.


Por desgracia las únicas limpias y serias son las del Estado, aunque sólo sea porque hay muchísimos ojos mirando y es imposible no ser transparente con esos procesos selectivos.


----------



## El gostoso (29 Abr 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Ys, conozco el caso de una chica que heredó Zara doblando icamisetas



Comanche, serás un rojo gilipollas de mierda, pero en estos hilos, disfrutas como un cerdo y te mueves como pez en el agua 

Mis dieses


----------



## Atotrapo (29 Abr 2022)

Y de que os sorprendéis, si el mercado laboral estuviera mejor no pasaría esto. El futuro es opositar, tener tu plaza, cobrar bien cada fin de mes, tocarte los huevos y cuando no te encuentres bien ''indisposición'' y listos.


----------



## toroloco (29 Abr 2022)

Y el que no aspira a funcionario aspira a paguitero.


----------



## Guillotin (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## El gostoso (29 Abr 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Lo único que les aconsejo a mis hijas es que en la puta vida piensen el meterse funcionarias.. Eso es morir en vida. Mejor buscar y vender, setas y caracoles, que meterse en esa puta mierda de vida.



Serán las putas, de los funci, por 3 aladinares se abrirán de patas.


----------



## GatoGris (29 Abr 2022)

El segundo mayor problema económico de este país es el Funcionario, justo detrás de la clase política. En la anterior crisis tuve la esperanza de que vinieran "los hombres de negro" y pondría al funcionariado en su sitio, pero ni esos se atreven a entrar en España. 
La división socila de antes era nobleza-pueblo llano; ahora es funcionario-trabajador.


----------



## HurreKin (29 Abr 2022)

Mi primo abogado acaba de entra en la renfe su pareja igual, a vivir


----------



## El gostoso (29 Abr 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Se llama sociedad clérigo-miliitar: un conjunto de castas que retentan el poder político, sociológico y económico de la sociedad. En el caso de los funcis: casta pobre, pero casta, tal como están las cosas.
> 
> Es lo que se practica en este estercolero: trabajar poco, cobrar bien, sermonear a los demás y que se caiga el mundo.
> 
> ...



Creo que te quiero


----------



## astur_burbuja (29 Abr 2022)

GatoGris dijo:


> El segundo mayor problema económico de este país es el Funcionario, justo detrás de la clase política. En la anterior crisis tuve la esperanza de que vinieran "los hombres de negro" y pondría al funcionariado en su sitio, pero ni esos se atreven a entrar en España.
> La división socila de antes era nobleza-pueblo llano; ahora es funcionario-trabajador.



100% de acuerdo. Los funcivagos don un lastre, si el pais quiere sobrevivir debe tomar soluciones sobre ellos.


----------



## Guillotin (29 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Logico.
> 
> Yo estuve mas de 10 años en el sector privado y llevo algo mas de 3 de funcionario.
> 
> ...



*"...Currar 8 horas y estudiar despues es imposible y, si se hace, no se rinde bien..."*

Esa es la vida que nos ha tocado a muchos vivir.
Se puede hacer cuando eres joven luego ya de mayor es muy difícil, aunque hay gente que lo llega a hacer obteniendo buenos puestos de trabajo como funcis. Mi más completa admiración.
En la empresa privada, con jornadas partidas y como sea un empleo con algo de responsabilidad es imposible.


----------



## samaruc (29 Abr 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Para ser camarero no hace falta ser un portento. En hoteles de 4-5 estrellas de países anglosajones cogen a gente sin experiencia y le dan formación pagada. Si quieres te doy una vuelta por hoteles de UK o USA donde conozco multitud de españoles, italianos y sudamericanos que entraron de camareros en HILTONS de 4 - 5 estrellas sin tener ni idea. Por cierto, la mayor parte de ellos universitarios en sus países de origen.
> 
> Lo que los hosteleros en España quieren son esclavos con uniforme de corbata que hablen 3 idiomas y lleven bandejas con 8 cafés, 6 tostadas y una de porras por comanda de terraza.
> 
> Para ser un nueve papeles de temas técnicos en el que te piden un título de Universidad del nivel de dificultad de Ingeniería previo Bolonia tampoco.



Respecto el caso que comentas de los camareros e hoteles de 4 y 5 estrellas e el mundo anglosajón la clave está en estas dos palabras: formación pagada.

Aquí se han dado cuenta que pillar gente (que haberla hayla) sin experiencia en el sector y sin formación previa es malí para el negocio, lo que se ganan pagando cuencos de arroz lo pierden espantado clientela habitual. Ganar clientes ("hacerse un nombre") cuesta mucho tiempo y mucha inversión (incluido el personal)

De ahí que no se reclamen "camareros", "ingenieros", etc etc Se dice que no hay *profesionales*. Picaflores (aprendices de todo , maestros de nada) todos los que quieras.

Siguiendo el argumento antes de meterse a "opositar" habría que hacer la reflexión que muchos no hacen años elegir carrera con la intención de currar de lo "suyo": de la gente que va en *serio* (esos 200 tíos por clase en primero de carrera que se convierten por arte de birlibirloque en 20 tíos en segundo) ¿cuánto tiempo les cuesta sacarse el título (curso por año, 7 años, 10 años...)? ¿Cuál es la tasa de empleabilidad de los que terminan la carrera dentro de los parámetros _normales_? ¿Curran de lo suyo o están condenados a echar el CV en Mencabrona? ¿Merece la pena el esfuerzo, el tiempo, y el dinero invertidos en la carrera para el resultado medio obtenido por los licenciados *moda* (en términos estadísticos)?

Me da que del mismo que hay quien se saca una carrera o una FP lo hace por pura inercia. Sin plantearse los extremos indicados. Traslada esto a las oposiciones (si realmente estás interesado en currar de esto) y, a lo mejor, te das cuenta que la pérdida de tiempo y el quedarte obsoleto en el mercado laboral viene de las elecciones pasadas.

Desgraciadamente esto solo lo puedes pillar una vez la has cargado, cuando te encuentras en la que debería ser la crisis de los 40 con todo por hacer. Peor, a los 20 años tenías ilusión por progresar.

Meterse a "opositar" siendo uno del montón (las oposiciones son una criba bestial, si no consigues sobresalir te quedas fuera) es una pérdida de tiempo y dinero. Ya te digo. Como sacarse cursos pasados los 40 (sabes que van a pillar antes a dos de 20 que a uno de 40 por el mismo precio y similares resultados dada tu falta de experiencia previa)

Para sobresalir del montón (en la pública como en la privada) vas con todas o no vas.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Todo el mundo preparando oposiciones al salir de la universidad y luego...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Normal, ser funcionario tecnico de alto rango significa sacrificio, muy buena formacion, compromiso y vocacion de servicio

si la peñita que sale de la facultad proviene de las escuelas chachipirulis de rebozarse en el suelo sin disciplina escolar alguna haciendo "actividades para liberar la expresion corporal del niño", con libros de texto minimos sin texto ni contexto donde "el profesor explicará a su criterio las tematicas a desarrollar" y poco mas con

1. una desmotivacion de los maestros evidente a la enseñanza o
2. incurrir en exclusion, dominacion y adoctrinamiento por parte de maestros sectarios politizados

luego entrar en las universidades con ideas de bombero, movilizaciones chachi progres que no benefician en nada a su formacion academica, colgar pancartas revolucionarias que dan mas bien vergüenza por el sectarismo y la ignorancia historica y luego, tachaaannnn, la bicoca es ser funcionata pensando que no se curra o me voy a tocar el potorro/polla, pues eso... muy muy bien orientados no estan

otro dia hablamos de la comprension del texto y faltas de ortografia en la Uni


----------



## Morototeo (29 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Serán las putas, de los funci, por 3 aladinares se abrirán de patas.



Gracias a dios tienen bastante buen cubiertas las espaldas, antes de llegar a eso, hamijo.. Cosas de su padre, que se ha preparado y las ha preparado bien. Todo puede llegar, pero trabajo no les va a faltar, te lo aseguro.


----------



## Guillotin (29 Abr 2022)

Formación pagada, formación continua, el reto de los cambios en nuestra sociedad.
Eso lo he leído en laguna parte  

¿Qué quién lo paga? ¿Qué cuando se hace?


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> ¿Que consideras tu un sueldo bajisimo?.
> 
> En lo demas, de acuerdo, es ridiculo que para puestos como ingenieros, veterinarios y demas les metan tanta legislacion.



38k para alguien sin experiencia no está mal. Para gente con experiencia y un nivel alto el rango de sueldos es ridículo salvo que ejerzan en municipios con un coste de vida bajo.


----------



## elCañonero (29 Abr 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que vas a cobrar esa cantidad cada mes de tu vida mas valdría estudiar lo que convenga, pero es mi opinion. Ya que sólo tengo que aprobar una vez un examen, prefiero que sea para algo que compense.



Sí pero en esos puestos hay más responsabilidad y ya no vale tocarse los cojones


----------



## Hermanito (29 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Un familiar autónomo que se dedicaba al diseño gráfico, incluso a veces de falso autónomo, visto lo de Escrivá y la cuota, lo ha dejado y se está preparando varias opos nivel C. Otros autónomos me dicen que les da gana de darse de baja y que le jodan a todo. No suficiente con eso, donde trabajo están el 80% estudiando algún tipo de oposición, y me consta que en el resto de empresas es similar. A eso sumad que muchos chavales en cuanto terminan la universidad automáticamente se meten a preparar oposiciones.
> 
> Enhorabuena a los gobernantes que han fomentado la casta funcionarial a la que todo dios desea pertenecer



Muy bien visto. La gran renuncia a la española es opositar.


----------



## Artorias (29 Abr 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> *"...Currar 8 horas y estudiar despues es imposible y, si se hace, no se rinde bien..."*
> 
> Esa es la vida que nos ha tocado a muchos vivir.
> Se puede hacer cuando eres joven luego ya de mayor es muy difícil, aunque hay gente que lo llega a hacer obteniendo buenos puestos de trabajo como funcis. Mi más completa admiración.
> En la empresa privada, con jornadas partidas y como sea un empleo con algo de responsabilidad es imposible.



Yo creo que ni de joven puedes currar 8 horas (en realidad 10 horas o mas entre ir y venir del curro y comer en el si tienes horario partido como la inmensa mayoria de gente en esta mierda de pais), dormir y estudiar las suficientes horas como para sacarte una oposcion.

Ten en cuenta que no hablamos de un curso, master o carrera donde con sacar un 5 y aprobar te vale, hablamos de competir con otras personas donde el 5 pelao no te vale.

Yo, en su momento, mientras curraba me saque un MBA pero creo que la oposicion hubiera sido imposible, no hubiera podido dedicarle el tiempo necesario que le dedique despues para sacar la nota que saque.

Lo mejor es lo que comentaba, si alguien tiene mas de 6 años cotizados (lo que son 2 de paro), hacer la apuesta fuerte de dejar el curro (y si es con indemnizacion mejor que mejor) y dedicarse esos 2 años mientras se cobra el paro a estudiar como si de una jornada laboral se tratara.

Y tampoco es necesario es estar 24 horas estudiando, en mi opinion, con dedicarle 5-6 horas a tope al dia es suficiente. Yo hacia eso, me levantaba y en vez de ir a currar pues a estudiar hasta la hora de comer y ya pues las tardes libres.


----------



## OYeah (29 Abr 2022)

Pillo sitio para hablar de todo esto. Hay un mensaje de un forero al que le comeria toa la boca.


----------



## Murray's (29 Abr 2022)

Jomach dijo:


> Lo primero, en buena parte, es consecuencia de lo segundo.




Estoy de acuerdo


----------



## Artorias (29 Abr 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> 38k para alguien sin experiencia no está mal. Para gente con experiencia y un nivel alto el rango de sueldos es ridículo salvo que ejerzan en municipios con un coste de vida bajo.



Un A1 no cobra eso, cobra mas. Y un ingeniero industrial es A1.

https://www.sepg.pap.hacienda.gob.e...1/Retribuciones personal funcionario 2021.pdf

El A1 que menos cobra (nivel 22) saca casi 24.000 pavos *mas complemento especifico* nada mas entrar, y el complemento especifico del A1 mas bajo es mas de 15.000 € seguro. Y ya te digo yo que un Ingeniero Industrial no es nivel 22, es mas. Vamos, que como minimo, nada mas entrar (sin trienios) debe cobrar unos 45.000 €. Y eso siendo el Estado que es la Administracion que menos paga, si te vas a aun Ingeniero de una Comunidad o Ayuntamiento se va a los 50.000 fijo.

Si para ti eso es un salario bajo pues no tenemos el mismo concepto de salario bajo...

Para que te hagas una idea de lo que cobra un A1, te dire un salario que se muy de primera mano, un Tecnico de la Administracion General de cualquier Ayuntamiento dificilmente baja de los 40.000-45.000 nada mas entrar y dependiendo del nivel del puesto y de las caracteristicas puede llegar perfectamente a los 50.000...


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Abr 2022)

Señores seamos comedidos, que la tinta de la impresora se acaba.

Y mi dinero ya está bien enterrado. Sólo me pueden sacar la sangre de escaso valor añadido.


----------



## samaruc (29 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Un A1 no cobra eso, cobra mas. Y un ingeniero industrial es A1.
> 
> https://www.sepg.pap.hacienda.gob.e...1/Retribuciones personal funcionario 2021.pdf
> 
> ...




La CECIR ha modificado los níveles mínimos en la AGE.

*El nivel mínimo de un A1 es el 24.*

Lo puedes buscar por gúguel:









Resolucion CECIR subida niveles subgrupos A1/A2 Y A2/C1


Se adjunta las resoluciones de la CECIR de la subida de niveles mínimos; solucionado los puestos de adscripción indistinta A2/C1, tal como establece la propia resolución y tal como se han modificado las RPT'S, es decir el nivel 20 para los Coordinadores de Servicio Interior




www.acaip.es











Resolución aprobada por la Comisión Ejecutiva de la C.I.R. en su reunión del día NOV 2019


(Aunque esto no interese una puta mierda al 99% de los participantes lo pongo para el 1% restante)


----------



## Murray's (29 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, sabes de lo que hablas.
> 
> Además, los chanchullos que hay en las opos de CCAA (algunas) y municipios (casi todas) con los "concursos", puntos por cursos de formación y arbitrariedades similares... Es escandalosa.
> 
> ...



Por eso los ratios de plaza versus gente se presenta no es muy alto en oposiciones, comparado con un puesto en infojobs de lo que sea donde hay hasta 3000 aspirantes. Y entonces creemos que es que la gente no quiere estudiar o no quiere ser funcionario, y no , simplemente hay que reunir unos requisitos y sumar unos méritos que no todos tienen por eso mucha gente pasa.

Al final las oposiciones limpias de acceso libre donde sacas un 9 y ya tienes tu plaza son pocas, probablemente la minoria.


----------



## Artorias (29 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> La CECIR ha modificado los níveles mínimos en la AGE.
> 
> *El nivel mínimo de un A1 es el 24.*
> 
> ...



Gracias, bueno es saberlo.

Ademas, al calculo que le he hecho al otro forero faltaria la productividad.

Vamos, que un Ingeniero Industrial no cobra 38.000 € ni de coña.


----------



## samaruc (29 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Gracias, bueno es saberlo.
> 
> Ademas, al calculo que le he hecho al otro forero faltaria la productividad.
> 
> Vamos, que un Ingeniero Industrial no cobra 38.000 € ni de coña.



Si va por ETT fijo que menos.


----------



## Artorias (29 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Si va por ETT fijo que menos.



Estamos hablando de un Ingeniero Industrial del Estado. Un funcionario.

Un Ingeniero Industrial en la privada, de entrada, ya se que no cobra 38k ni jarto a vino.


----------



## Economista_paco (29 Abr 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Tan simple como coger cualquier convocatoria y comparar los inscritos con otros años. Hay los mismos de siempre, yo diría que desde los 90 no hay una gran varianza.



Un apunte matemático, sin haber comprobado si lo que dices es cierto y dando por hecho que sí, con la pirámide poblacional actual y la edad de jubilación media de los últimos 10 años, si se presentan los mismos proporcionalmente son más al disminuir la cantidad de población activa. 

También dicen eso los datos de Gasto Público en SYS de funcionarios del Estado y las CCAA


----------



## Ángel de Luz (29 Abr 2022)

Es increíble la gestión de nuestros gobernantes. Nos sajan a impuestos para ser autónomos y son los que mantienen a los funcionarios. Y aumentan los opositores. Esto es un caos.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿En Francia también?



Ser ingeniero o economista en una empresa estatal no, ser bedel o administrativo sí, y aquí esto último se ve como un triunfo 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## samaruc (29 Abr 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Ser ingeniero o economista en una empresa estatal no, ser bedel o administrativo sí, y aquí esto último se ve como un triunfo
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk




Aquí, en este floro, se vé como un triunfo ser cajero o reponedor de Mercadona.


Dime qué envidias y te diré de qué careces.


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Un A1 no cobra eso, cobra mas. Y un ingeniero industrial es A1.
> 
> https://www.sepg.pap.hacienda.gob.e...1/Retribuciones personal funcionario 2021.pdf
> 
> ...



Esos salarios están bien para gente con experiencia y cualificación de un nivel medio o bajo. Perfiles altos ganan bastante más en el sector privado y además, por lo que se ve en el temario de las oposiciones, un ingeniero de la administración pública no vale nada en el sector privado.


----------



## cacho_perro (29 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Un familiar autónomo que se dedicaba al diseño gráfico, incluso a veces de falso autónomo, visto lo de Escrivá y la cuota, lo ha dejado y se está preparando varias opos nivel C. Otros autónomos me dicen que les da gana de darse de baja y que le jodan a todo. No suficiente con eso, donde trabajo están el 80% estudiando algún tipo de oposición, y me consta que en el resto de empresas es similar. A eso sumad que muchos chavales en cuanto terminan la universidad automáticamente se meten a preparar oposiciones.
> 
> Enhorabuena a los gobernantes que han fomentado la casta funcionarial a la que todo dios desea pertenecer



LLEGAS DÉCADAS TARDE HAMIJO, NO TODO ES CULPA DEL COLETAS Y EL PERRO CHÁNCHEZ


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Calvox (29 Abr 2022)

Se ha juntado el hambre con las ganas de comer. Ya hace bastantes años que es casi imposible conseguir una plaza incluso de las categorías más bajas por la cantidad de gente de se presenta, es que ni bordando los exámenes te garantiza nada. 

Ahora para colmo estamos metidos en un bucle en el que trabajar por cuenta ajena o propia y vivir dignamente es entre un suicidio y un milagro, debido a esto la gente empieza a opositar y por ende cada vez hay más y más competencia. Al mismo tiempo cada vez más gente chupando del bote del Estado y menos aportando por lo que habrá más gasto y más deuda que tendrán que pagar los que aportan.

No se cuando, pero esto va a petar y va a doler como el mismísimo infierno, ya por lo pronto a partir de la segunda mitad del año se acabó el comprar deuda por parte del BCE y quien sabe que medidas más. Que Dios nos pille confesados.


----------



## samaruc (29 Abr 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Esos salarios están bien para gente con experiencia y cualificación de un nivel medio o bajo. Perfiles altos ganan bastante más en el sector privado y además, por lo que se ve en el temario de las oposiciones, un ingeniero de la administración pública no vale nada en el sector privado.



¿Y por lo que se vé en la carrera?

(Las asignaturas que se estudian)

¿Vale algo un ingeniero recién salido?

Digo yo que si vale o no vale en la privada será por el puesto que desempeñe en la pública (adquisición de _skills_ que dicen los esaderos) de la misma manera que el de la privada valdrá lo que valdrá (en la privada o en la pública) dependiendo, igualmente, de la experiencia y de los _skills_ obtenidos de la privada (la historia está en que en la pública se le va a exigir que conozca no sé que coño de normativas que, del mismo modo que habrá tenido asignaturas en la carrera que no le habrán aprovechado para una puta mierda más que matar unos cuantos millones de neuronas, suponen el peaje a pagar para pasar la criba en la que tienes que aportar algo diferencial al resto).

La diferencia entre el ingeniero público y el privado _pechopalomos_ es que el público en su curva de aprendizaje se ahorra la temporada de machaca y empieza directamente en cargos directivos o de alto contenido técnico dentro de su parcela.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (29 Abr 2022)

Ser funcionario es la auténtica saluc...


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1041726



Si suben los precios industriales, y los del sector servicios suben mucho menos o se contienen. ¿No sería una muy buena noticia para los productores y los que tienen industrias y no fomentarían las empresas industriales?


----------



## samaruc (29 Abr 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Ser funcionario es la auténtica saluc...



Qué le vamos a hacer.

Debe haber gente pa tó.

La cuestión está en seguir el principio de Peter de principio a fin.







Así conoces perfectamente cual es el máximo grado de incompetencia al que puedes aspirar.

Por debajo de ese nivel se te van a rifar.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

Calvox dijo:


> Se ha juntado el hambre con las ganas de comer. Ya hace bastantes años que es casi imposible conseguir una plaza incluso de las categorías más bajas por la cantidad de gente de se presenta, es que ni bordando los exámenes te garantiza nada.
> 
> Ahora para colmo estamos metidos en un bucle en el que trabajar por cuenta ajena o propia y vivir dignamente es entre un suicidio y un milagro, debido a esto la gente empieza a opositar y por ende cada vez hay más y más competencia. Al mismo tiempo cada vez más gente chupando del bote del Estado y menos aportando por lo que habrá más gasto y más deuda que tendrán que pagar los que aportan.
> 
> No se cuando, pero esto va a petar y va a doler como el mismísimo infierno, ya por lo pronto a partir de la segunda mitad del año se acabó el comprar deuda por parte del BCE y quien sabe que medidas más. Que Dios nos pille confesados.



¿petar por? Trabajo tanto de autónomos o por cuenta ajena de oficios no está tan mal en términos económicos (si obviamos la dureza del trabajo). Para TAI no había que sacar tanta nota y van a sacar muchas plazas, eso sí hay que estudiar un poco y demostrar unos conocimientos, no como en la empresa privada que con el enchufe es suficiente.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1041742



Pero si dicen que los A1 y A2 ganan muy poco en comparación con el sector privado, y son gran parte de los funcionarios. ¿Cómo nos aclaramos con eso?


----------



## Artorias (29 Abr 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Esos salarios están bien para gente con experiencia y cualificación de un nivel medio o bajo. Perfiles altos ganan bastante más en el sector privado y además, por lo que se ve en el temario de las oposiciones, un ingeniero de la administración pública no vale nada en el sector privado.



Lo que tu digas, campeon.

Estuve mas de 10 años en el sector de construccion, en una estudio/consultoria de ingenieria y me hinche a ver salarios de Ingenieros de Caminos, de Arquitectos, de Ingenieros Tecnicos de Obras Publicas porque yo era el maximo responsable de la empresa en cuestiones contables, administrativas, laborales, fiscales y demas (mis jefes eran Ingenieros de Caminos y de esos temas no tenian ni zorra idea) y llevaba todo el tema de contratos y nominas entre otras cosas y ya te digo que ni de coña ninguno cobraba 40.000 pavos, es que creo recordar que ninguno pasaba de 35.

Pero vamos, que no sera tan mal salario si la gente se da patadas por entrar en lo publico.

Es mas, ahora que lo recuerdo un colega mio era Ingeniero Industrial currando en lo privado y se lo dejo y se saco la oposicion de profesor de Instituto...

Salario de Ingeniero/a industrial en España

Subidos en el dolar estan los Ingenieros Industriales en España como para decir que cobrar 45.000 € es poco...


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> ¿Y por lo que se vé en la carrera?
> 
> (Las asignaturas que se estudian)
> 
> ¿Vale algo un ingeniero recién salido?



Un recién salido de cualquier estudio universitario no vale nada. No les queda otra que aceptarlo y remar.


> Digo yo que si vale o no vale en la privada será por el puesto que desempeñe en la pública (adquisición de _skills_ que dicen los esaderos) de la misma manera que el de la privada valdrá lo que valdrá (en la privada o en la pública) dependiendo, igualmente, de la experiencia y de los _skills_ obtenidos de la privada (la historia está en que en la pública se le va a exigir que conozca no sé que coño de normativas que, del mismo modo que habrá tenido asignaturas en la carrera que no le habrán aprovechado para una puta mierda más que matar unos cuantos millones de neuronas, suponen el peaje a pagar para pasar la criba en la que tienes que aportar algo diferencial al resto).



Sólo he opinado basándome en el temario de las oposiciones a Ingeniero Industrial del Estado. Si piden eso entiendo que será porque es lo que usarán en la administración pública. Son requisitos más propios de un abogado y un perfil así es inútil en el sector privado a nivel de ingeniería, no vale nada.


> La diferencia entre el ingeniero público y el privado _pechopalomos_ es que el público en su curva de aprendizaje se ahorra la temporada de machaca y empieza directamente en cargos directivos o de alto contenido técnico dentro de su parcela.



Por lo que se ve ingeniero público = ingeniero de salón, no tienen ni idea y no valen para hacer proyectos de ingeniería. Es normal que ganen mucho menos los perfiles "altos" en la pública comparados con el sector privado. Ninguna empresa privada les pagaría ni siquiera lo que cobran en la administración pública.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> 38k para alguien sin experiencia no está mal. Para gente con experiencia y un nivel alto el rango de sueldos es ridículo salvo que ejerzan en municipios con un coste de vida bajo.



¿Pero no resultaba que los sueldos del sector público eran muy superiores al sector privado? A ver si va a resultar que en el sector público hay mucha más gente con formación alta ejerciendo como tal y eso se nota.


----------



## notengodeudas (29 Abr 2022)

La gente se da de hostias por cobrar sin responsabilidades ni hacer nada, que es de lo que realmente va esto de estar enganchado a la teta pública


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Un recién salido de cualquier estudio universitario no vale nada. No les queda otra que aceptarlo y remar.
> 
> Sólo he opinado basándome en el temario de las oposiciones a Ingeniero Industrial del Estado. Si piden eso entiendo que será porque es lo que usarán en la administración pública. Son requisitos más propios de un abogado y un perfil así es inútil en el sector privado a nivel de ingeniería, no vale nada.
> 
> Por lo que se ve ingeniero público = ingeniero de salón, no tienen ni idea y no valen para hacer proyectos de ingeniería. Es normal que ganen mucho menos los perfiles "altos" en la pública comparados con el sector privado. Ninguna empresa privada les pagaría ni siquiera lo que cobran en la administración pública.



Los proyectos que paga la administación, los tienen que revisar los ingenieros del sector público para que han hecho los superingenieros del sector privado, y muchas veces por como aplican la normativa, buenos palos les dan.


----------



## Artorias (29 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> ¿Y por lo que se vé en la carrera?
> 
> (Las asignaturas que se estudian)
> 
> ...



Es que los Ingenieros Industriales de la Administracion suelen estar en lugares como Consejerias u Organismos de Industria y gran parte de su trabajo es dedicarse a homologaciones, autorizar instalaciones electricas, de gas, etc..., a inspeccionar que locales y demas cumplen con los requisitos legales para estar abiertos y funcionando, etc..., vamos, cosas diferentes a las que hace uno de la privada y para lo que si se necesita conocimientos legales.

Igual que un Ingeniero de Caminos en la publica se dedicar a redactar contratos, pliegos, a inspeccionar obras, etc... Igual que un Ingeniero de Caminos de la privada no sabe hacer eso, uno de la publica no sabra hacer ciertas cosas que hace el de la privada.

Es que es de cajon.

Pero vamos, que el tio este es que es muy tonto, lo demuestra a cada mensaje.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> La gente se da de hostias por cobrar sin responsabilidades ni hacer nada, que es de lo que realmente va esto de estar enganchado a la teta pública



El problema es que trabajando como un descosido con responsabilidades, se paga un mierda en el sector privado.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Igual igual no da, porque si están estudiando a tiempo completa esa gente no cotiza. Durante el tiempo que están dándole no ejercen en el sector que sea que estuvieran.
> No están aportando nada durante ese tiempo.
> 
> Cuando se quedan fuera los años dedicados no se recuperan. Y si te quedas fuera con 40...........a ver qué haces. Porque la realidad es que tu perfil no es tan atractivo con 40 como con 25, aunque sea para hacer Os con un canuto.
> ...



Si las empresa no encuentra gente con 25 años, los contratarán con ma´s edad, la cuestión es pagar cuencos de arroz y que aprendan rápido el trabajo, no es ningún problema para nada.

También si no sacan la plaza, tienen la opción de largarse al maravilloso extranjero.


----------



## ahondador (29 Abr 2022)

Calvox dijo:


> No se cuando, pero esto va a petar y va a doler como el mismísimo infierno, ya por lo pronto a partir de la segunda mitad del año se acabó el comprar deuda por parte del BCE y quien sabe que medidas más. Que Dios nos pille confesados.



En las economias modernas que dilapidan recursos endeudandose, los estados jamas quiebran. Lo que hacen es que empiezan paulatinamente a dar menos servicios, recortar pensiones y a subir los impuestos a los ciudadanos. Así que tan sólo estamos en la primera fase: La de dilapidar recursos. Y no lo olvides, porque como diría zp: "Aún hay margen"






Zapatero: ''Hay un gran margen de endeudamiento y la gente lo olvida''


Sobre el Palacio de la Moncloa se ciernen nubarrones negros. España, de hecho, es la campeona europea del desempleo y su economía está en recesión. Una situación totalmente opuesta al marco idílico en el que, en 2004, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero ganó las elecciones, y también a la situación de...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> He mirado por curiosidad qué piden en las oposiciones de Ingeniero Industrial del Estado y es ridículo. El temario es propio de una oposición de Derecho. Es normal que no encuentren "técnicos" para esos puestos, están pidiendo un abogado no un ingeniero y además los sueldos son bajísimos.
> 
> Estos perfiles son prácticamente inexistentes en el sector privado y tampoco hay formación de este tipo en la universidad. Estudiar ese temario para la oposición no tiene casi ninguna utilidad fuera de la administración pública. Es una pérdida de tiempo para cualquier candidato potencial.
> 
> ...



Necesitan gente con conocimientos técnicos que sepan aplicar derecho. Pero vamos ¿no es tan horrible el sector privado y el sector público es Rivendel? Pues a hacer un esfuerzo, que el sueldo frente a la estabilidad no es importante.


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Pero no resultaba que los sueldos del sector público eran muy superiores al sector privado? A ver si va a resultar que en el sector público hay mucha más gente con formación alta ejerciendo como tal y eso se nota.



Los sueldos medios en el sector público son mucho más altos que en el sector privado. En perfiles de alta cualificación el sector privado paga bastante más. Al final en el sector público se acumula gente mediocre.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> El problema es que las condiciones en la empresa privada no han mejorado en 30 años, o incluso han empeorado.
> 
> En mi ciudad, pequeña de menos de 50mil, antaño había dos empresas grandes. Daban trabajo a mogollón de gente. En los años 90 ya ganaban prácticamente 1000 euros. Más horas extras, etc.
> A parte en régimen de turnos normal, sin putearte, etc.
> ...



Las leyes hace 30 años se suponen más rígidas que ahora, no entiendo dar trabajo en este país es deporte de riesgo.


----------



## samaruc (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pero si dicen que los A1 y A2 ganan muy poco en comparación con el sector privado, y son gran parte de los funcionarios. ¿Cómo nos aclaramos con eso?



Del mismo medio resulta que los funcionarios como colectivo homogéneo (sector económico) quedamos con diploma olímpico de sueldos (en cuarto lugar)

Medalla de oro ---> energía 

Medalla de plata --> banca y finanzas

Medalla de bronce --> telecomunicaciones

Diploma olímpico (4º puesto) ---> industrias extractivas

Diploma olímpico (5º puesto) --> funcionarios


_En concreto, la actividad económica con mayor remuneración anual en 2019 fue el suministro de energía eléctrica, gas, vapor y aire acondicionado con un sueldo bruto anual de *52.162 euros, que duplica ampliamente la media nacional. *

Le siguen las *actividades financieras y de seguros* (44.302,7 euros), *información y comunicaciones* (34.641 euros anuales), industrias extractivas (34.159 euros) y Administración Pública (31.090 euros)._

Por debajo tenemos

Medalla de oro --> hosteleria

Medalla de plata --> otros servicios

Medalla de bronce --> actividades administrativas y servicios auxiliares

_
En cambio, *los asalariados de hostelería* (14.561 euros), otros servicios (17.066 euros) y actividades administrativas y servicios auxiliares (17.107 euros) *obtuvieron las remuneraciones más bajas* según la encuesta._









Estos son los sectores con mejores y peores sueldos en España, según el INE: hasta 52.000 euros


La Encuesta de Estructura Salarial del INE, publicada esta semana, ha dejado un marco en el que conocer el estado de los sueldos en España.



www.eleconomista.es





*Habría que hacerselo mirar quien quiera opositar.

De medalla de bronce en 2020 a diploma olímpico (quinta plaza) en 2021*
















Radiografía de los salarios en España: ¿En qué CCAA y en qué profesiones se cobra más?


El salario medio mensual, en términos brutos, subió un 1,9% en 2019, hasta los 1.982,3 euros, su cifra más alta desde que comenzó la serie en 2006, según el decil de salarios que elabora el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE) a partir de los datos de la Encuesta de Población Activa (EPA).



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Los proyectos que paga la administación, los tienen que revisar los ingenieros del sector público para que han hecho los superingenieros del sector privado, y muchas veces por como aplican la normativa, buenos palos les dan.



Lo dicho, ingenieros de salón, abogados comprobando temas legislativos.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Lo dicho, ingenieros de salón, abogados comprobando temas legislativos.



También comprobando que el proyecto cumple la legislación, para eso se necesitan conocimientos técnicos, es un híbrido.


----------



## Artorias (29 Abr 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Los sueldos medios en el sector público son mucho más altos que en el sector privado. En perfiles de alta cualificación el sector privado paga bastante más. Al final en el sector público se acumula gente mediocre.



Que si, que si.

Tienes toda la pinta de opositor frustrado.

Seran/seremos todo lo mediocres que quieras pero posiblemente tu no vas a cobrar en la vida lo que cobra un A1 nada mas entrar


----------



## samaruc (29 Abr 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Lo dicho, ingenieros de salón, abogados comprobando temas legislativos.



En mis tiempos coincidí con un ingeniero industrial que se había pillado excedencia y se había puesto de autónomo que le caían los encargos de proyectos a sacopaco por el boca a boca (el tío tenía pillada la gracia a esto de las pijadas de las homologaciones por su periodo funsivago)

Al final todo es cuestión de uno mismo. De saber y poder montarselo.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

GatoGris dijo:


> El segundo mayor problema económico de este país es el Funcionario, justo detrás de la clase política. En la anterior crisis tuve la esperanza de que vinieran "los hombres de negro" y pondría al funcionariado en su sitio, pero ni esos se atreven a entrar en España.
> La división socila de antes era nobleza-pueblo llano; ahora es funcionario-trabajador.



En ningún país de la OCDE existen trabajadores públicos, claro que no.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> 100% de acuerdo. Los funcivagos don un lastre, si el pais quiere sobrevivir debe tomar soluciones sobre ellos.



No las tomaron en Grecia cuando los tuvieron que supervisar...


----------



## Artorias (29 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> En mis tiempos coincidí con un ingeniero industrial que se había pillado excedencia y se había puesto de autónomo que le caían los encargos de proyectos a sacopaco por el boca a boca (el tío tenía pillada la gracia a esto de las pijadas de las homologaciones por su periodo funsivago)
> 
> Al final todo es cuestión de uno mismo. De saber y poder montarselo.



Que no, que no, que todos los funcionarios somos unos mediocres que no valemos para el sectro privado, que lo ha dicho lumbreras este...


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Respecto el caso que comentas de los camareros e hoteles de 4 y 5 estrellas e el mundo anglosajón la clave está en estas dos palabras: formación pagada.
> 
> Aquí se han dado cuenta que pillar gente (que haberla hayla) sin experiencia en el sector y sin formación previa es malí para el negocio, lo que se ganan pagando cuencos de arroz lo pierden espantado clientela habitual. Ganar clientes ("hacerse un nombre") cuesta mucho tiempo y mucha inversión (incluido el personal)
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]
En parte razón, pero hay oposiciones con más y con menos gente por plaza, incluso algunas del A1 es comparativamente más fácil que muchas de niveles bajos (sí, hay que estudiar un montón, pero el ratio aspirantes/plazas hace que compitas sobre todo contra ti mismo).

Sobre lo de los cursos, depende. Si es un sector demandado y no te importa tener malas condiciones al principio, al final la empresa te va a coger porque no es tan fácil alguien que le saque el trabajo. Lo dice uno que con 40 empezó en la informática (en parte les llamó la atención que sabía alemán) y estuve 4 años en la empresa llegando a programar SAP. En Madrid claro. Todo depende de la oferta y la demanda.


----------



## notengodeudas (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> El problema es que trabajando como un descosido con responsabilidades, se paga un mierda en el sector privado.



No, el problema es el monstruo que hay que alimentar.

Impuestos escandinavos, servicios africanos









Día de la Liberación Fiscal 2021 - Fundación Civismo


En 2021, los españoles habrán dedicado, de media, un total de 193 jornadas de renta para cumplir con sus obligaciones con Hacienda. Es decir, el Día de la Liberación Fiscal, que Fundación Civismo calcula anualmente, llega el 13 de julio.



civismo.org


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Tranquilo que ya queda poco para que pete todo. Mira lo que le ha pasado a ucrania, que ya no puede pagar a todos sus funcis. Y no me refiero a que sea necesaria un guerra para que empiecen los impagos, basta un pequeño toquecito de nada.



Si peta todo como en Ucrania, los varones que no podamos huir a tiempo, tristemente nos veremos en el frente.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> No, el problema es el monstruo que hay que alimentar.
> 
> Impuestos escandinavos, servicios africanos
> 
> ...



¿Los servicios africanos incluye ser el tercer país con más autopistas y autovías del mundo? ¿Seguro que en Escandinavia funciona mejor la sanidad que aquí?


----------



## samaruc (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En parte razón, pero hay oposiciones con más y con menos gente por plaza, incluso algunas del A1 es comparativamente más fácil que muchas de niveles bajos (sí, hay que estudiar un montón, pero el ratio aspirantes/plazas hace que compitas sobre todo contra ti mismo).
> 
> Sobre lo de los cursos, depende. Si es un sector demandado y no te importa tener malas condiciones al principio, al final la empresa te va a coger porque no es tan fácil alguien que le saque el trabajo. Lo dice uno que con 40 empezó en la informática *(en parte les llamó la atención que sabía alemán)* y estuve 4 años en la empresa llegando a programar SAP. En Madrid claro. Todo depende de la oferta y la demanda.



Cuando existe competencia tienes que aportar un diferencial. Un valor añadido que te distinga del resto. Este diferencial es el que se busca con los examenes del sistema de oposiciones frente al sistema educativo tradicional. No vale con alcanzar un mínimo para aprobar, tienes que demostrar (además de alcanzar el mínimo exigible) que sobresales del resto.


----------



## mol (29 Abr 2022)

Donde esta el limite? llevo leyendo este tipo de posts en el foro desde hace mucho tiempo. Pero parece que no hay techo en el aumento de opositores junto a la decadencia de la empresa privada.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> En parte razón, pero hay oposiciones con más y con menos gente por plaza, incluso algunas del A1 es comparativamente más fácil que muchas de niveles bajos (sí, hay que estudiar un montón, pero el ratio aspirantes/plazas hace que compitas sobre todo contra ti mismo).
> 
> Sobre lo de los cursos, depende. Si es un sector demandado y no te importa tener malas condiciones al principio, al final la empresa te va a coger porque no es tan fácil alguien que le saque el trabajo. Lo dice uno que con 40 empezó en la informática *(en parte les llamó la atención que sabía alemán)* y estuve 4 años en la empresa llegando a programar SAP. En Madrid claro. Todo depende de la oferta y la demanda.



Cuando existe competencia tienes que aportar un diferencial. Un valor añadido que te distinga del resto. Este diferencial es el que se busca con el sistema de oposiciones.
[/QUOTE]
Totalmente cierto, pero si hay oposiciones que se quedan plazas sin cubrir, no te tienes que distinguir del resto, simplemente llegar a un mínimo (mínimo muy alto, para qué nos vamos a engañar), pero se compite sobre todo contra uno mismo.

En TAI esta año, dos exámenes y el primero se pasaba con 25 puntos de 80 preguntas, no se necesita ser excepcional para eso, pero sí estudiar bastante claro. ( y el segundo 8 de 20 puntos).


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Hasta ahora ha sido así, han comido ellos, no han dado de comer a la vaca, pero la han seguido ordeñando. Ahora esta famélica. Si los autónomos palman los funcionarios se quedan sin ingresos y el descuadre de gastos-ingresos es brutal.











A pesar de la pandemia, 2021 cerró con 57.000 autónomos más


A pesar de la pandemia, 2021 cerró con 57.000 autónomos más y 776.400 nuevos puestos de trabajo. Según ATA, son "buenos datos de empleo".




www.autonomosyemprendedor.es




Hasta el año pasado, no parece esa la tendencia.

Por ciento , en España tenemos más autónomos que EEUU, Japón y Alemania. Tal vez lo que necesitaríamos son normativas para que las empresas pueden crecer más.


----------



## Sekisber (29 Abr 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Sólo he opinado basándome en el temario de las oposiciones a Ingeniero Industrial del Estado. Si piden eso entiendo que será porque es lo que usarán en la administración pública. Son requisitos más propios de un abogado y un perfil así es inútil en el sector privado a nivel de ingeniería, no vale nada.



Me da la impresión que eres del lado de la informática y los sistemas computacionales. Un ingeniero - que no sea informático ni se dedique a nada de software ni computer science - en España puede completar su vida laboral sin desarrollar una sola skill de ingeniero. Los ingenieros que diseñan, elaboran prototipos, testean, étc; son cuatro gatos. No se construyen tantas lineas de alta y media tensión para dar trabajo a todos (las calculan y diseñan los mismos cuatro).

En la parte técnica, la mayoría de ellos son una especie de abogado + redactor + delineante o calculista (cualquier simio con un CI de 100 puede usar las herramientas de cálculo y diseño CAD que usan los ingenieros, por eso cobran en cacahuetes).

Y eso los que tocan algo técnico, que la mayoría en cuanto puede se quita de esa labor ingrata y se meten a comerciales técnicos o jefes de proyecto, y lo más técnico que hacen es abrir el outlook.

Por no hablar del ejercito de no-ingenieros con título que hay en consultoría y auditoría de banca, sobretodo en Madrid.

En cuanto al sueldo de los ingenieros del Estado, es un error pensar en términos brutos, el montante final. El sueldo relativo a la hora efectiva trabajada de un ingeniero del Estado es una función cuya imagen está próxima al infinito.

@Svl


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> Antes en españa era así y no había ni IVA.
> 
> Haz que pase.



¿También eran fáciles las oposiciones a fiscales, abogados del estado jueces y demás? En España había empresas del INI con estabilidad de funcionario, sueldos mayores y deficitarias, que por cierto se entraba con enchufe.


----------



## hijodepantera (29 Abr 2022)

Con lo simple que seria dejar de votar a la izquierda.


----------



## notengodeudas (29 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Que no, que no, que todos los funcionarios somos unos mediocres que no valemos para el sectro privado, que lo ha dicho lumbreras este...



El problema es que por muy indespedibles que seáis para no depender de los vaivenes políticos y poder denunciar irregularidades, al final ni lo uno ni lo otro. Acabáis de mamporreros de la mafia del BOE. El 20% haciendo el 80% del trabajo, el 80% rascándose los huevos para hacer el 20% restante y mientras tanto todo pagado obligatoriamente bajo amenaza de confiscación.


----------



## notengodeudas (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Los servicios africanos incluye ser el tercer país con más autopistas y autovías del mundo? ¿Seguro que en Escandinavia funciona mejor la sanidad que aquí?



El otro día murió una compañera de curro con 45 años. Varias visitas al médico con dolores negándole pruebas. Cáncer pillado tarde, evitable si en la segunda visita se hubiera actuado correctamente. Ni en África.

Autopistas dice...

Mira la evolución de la deuda y dile a tus nietos que callen y paguen


----------



## Guillotin (29 Abr 2022)

mol dijo:


> Donde esta el limite? llevo leyendo este tipo de posts en el foro desde hace mucho tiempo. Pero parece que no hay techo en el aumento de opositores junto a la decadencia de la empresa privada.



Parce que nadie lo quiere ver, la decadencia en la empresa privada aumenta exponencialmente desde hace décadas.

Cuando el palillero ya no sabe ni que preguntar en la entrevista de trabajo con tal de poder decirte lo de "Bueno, te vamos a probar por un tiempo" recurren al:

"¿No ha dado ustec por culo a un negro mientras volaba en un globo aerostático? Es algo imprescindible que todos nuestro empleados ya han hecho antes de poder acceder a nuestra empresa"


----------



## Pili33 (29 Abr 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> Esas oposiciones son jodidas y requieren mínimo 3-4 años de dedicación full time, además de carrera universitaria.
> 
> Las oposiciones a las que se presenta el 90% de gente son del *grupo C*, que evidentemente son mil veces más fáciles y no es necesario ser universitario, pero están petadas de opositores.



Hace tiempo que ya no existen los "grupos C" ni los "grupos D".
Solo existen: grupos A1, A2, C1 y C2.


----------



## lapetus (29 Abr 2022)

Sekisber dijo:


> Me da la impresión que eres del lado de la informática y los sistemas computacionales. Un ingeniero - que no sea informático ni se dedique a nada de software ni computer science - en España puede completar su vida laboral sin desarrollar una sola skill de ingeniero. Los ingenieros que diseñan, elaboran prototipos, testean, étc; son cuatro gatos. No se construyen tantas lineas de alta y media tensión para dar trabajo a todos (las calculan y diseñan los mismos cuatro).
> 
> En la parte técnica, la mayoría de ellos son una especie de abogado + redactor + delineante o calculista (cualquier simio con un CI de 100 puede usar las herramientas de cálculo y diseño CAD que usan los ingenieros, por eso cobran en cacahuetes).
> 
> ...



Así es.


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Abr 2022)

Sekisber dijo:


> Me da la impresión que eres del lado de la informática y los sistemas computacionales. Un ingeniero - que no sea informático ni se dedique a nada de software ni computer science - en España puede completar su vida laboral sin desarrollar una sola skill de ingeniero. Los ingenieros que diseñan, elaboran prototipos, testean, étc; son cuatro gatos. No se construyen tantas lineas de alta y media tensión para dar trabajo a todos (las calculan y diseñan los mismos cuatro).
> 
> En la parte técnica, la mayoría de ellos son una especie de abogado + redactor + delineante o calculista (cualquier simio con un CI de 100 puede usar las herramientas de cálculo y diseño CAD que usan los ingenieros, por eso cobran en cacahuetes).
> 
> ...



No soy ingeniero pero por mi actividad profesional me toca tratar con ellos.

Lo que dices es perfectamente compatible con lo que estoy diciendo: un ingeniero público hace labores más propias de un abogado, todos los proyectos con componente de ingeniería se externalizan al sector privado.

A nivel de ingeniería real se hace muy poco en España. Si nos centramos en la media gana la opción pública para un trabajador pero si es de nivel alto es otra historia. Los sueldos en perfiles altos son bastante mayores y es de lo que hablaba el artículo: esta clase de trabajadores no está interesado en ser funcionario porque ganan mucho menos.


----------



## Artorias (29 Abr 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> Hace tiempo que ya no existen los "grupos C" ni los "grupos D".
> Solo existen: grupos A1, A2, C1 y C2.



El grupo B sigue existiendo.

Y supongo que el otro forero al decir grupo C se referia a ambos, C1 y C2.

Es mas, si nos ponemos tecnicos, lo correcto es decir grupo C, el C1 y C2 son subgrupos. Y cuidado con esto que preguntas de estas "con truco" suelen caer en las oposiciones..., grupos, propiamente dichos, hay 3 : A, B y C.

Sacado del TREBEP:

*Artículo 76. Grupos de clasificación profesional del personal funcionario de carrera.*
_Los cuerpos y escalas se clasifican, de acuerdo con la titulación exigida para el acceso a los mismos, en los siguientes grupos:

Grupo A: Dividido en dos Subgrupos, A1 y A2.

Para el acceso a los cuerpos o escalas de este Grupo se exigirá estar en posesión del título universitario de Grado. En aquellos supuestos en los que la ley exija otro título universitario será éste el que se tenga en cuenta.

La clasificación de los cuerpos y escalas en cada Subgrupo estará en función del nivel de responsabilidad de las funciones a desempeñar y de las características de las pruebas de acceso.

Grupo B. Para el acceso a los cuerpos o escalas del Grupo B se exigirá estar en posesión del título de Técnico Superior.

Grupo C. Dividido en dos Subgrupos, C1 y C2, según la titulación exigida para el ingreso.

C1: Título de Bachiller o Técnico.

C2: Título de Graduado en Educación Secundaria Obligatoria._


----------



## Vulcan86 (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En ningún país de la OCDE existen trabajadores públicos, claro que no.



Podrán pagárselos


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> El otro día murió una compañera de curro con 45 años. Varias visitas al médico con dolores negándole pruebas. Cáncer pillado tarde, evitable si en la segunda visita se hubiera actuado correctamente. Ni en África.
> 
> Autopistas dice...
> 
> Mira la evolución de la deuda y dile a tus nietos que callen y paguen



Muy lamentable, la sanidad sí que es manifiestamente mejorable y en esos casos no queda otra que ir a la medicina privada a hacerse las pruebas y luego cuando uno se cure bien, demandar lo demandable a la sanidad pública. No es el primer caso que oigo, y espero que denuncien al desgraciado del médico, y si los familiares fuesen de sangre caliente... en fin.

La deuda crece y crece, no hay más remedio que empezar a eliminar organismos públicos absurdos y subvenciones a organizaciones absurdas, entre otras cosas.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Podrán pagárselos



¿Podemos pagar nosotros el mantenimiento de autopistas y autovías? ¿El de policías?


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

Arnicio dijo:


> Ya lo expliqué en otro topic , es la zanahoria del burro para ingenieros.
> 
> Si tan interesados están en adjudicar las plazas que bajen la nota para obtener plaza o pongan exámenes más sencillos.
> 
> ...



tienen que mantener el nivel, que demuestren los ingenieros lo que valen estudiando lo que una plaza se merece. Ahí hay que estudiar de verdad y demostrar que se sabe, que luego llega Rivendel.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Por alusiones, un smigo que se presentó a oposiciones de informática, dice que muchas preguntas eran sandeces o curiosidades de FRIKAZOS con poca utilidad real y con programasy material ya muy obsoletos .



Si son las de TAI o A2 da igual, yo las he aprobado este año, y ni soy un frikazo ni estudié informática en la FP ni en la universidad, hice unos cursos de programación y ya, pero claro se ve los exámenes de otros años, si tienens lagunas vas a academia y a estudiar lo que toca, no te van a regalar la plaza. Ah, y muchos compañeros trabajando y con hijos se han sacado la plaza este año holgadamente, y al año que viene hay más plazas.

Tu amigo se justificó en eso para no reconocer que no estudió mucho y era bastante vago.


----------



## Vulcan86 (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Podemos pagar nosotros el mantenimiento de autopistas y autovías? ¿El de policías?



No


----------



## Gubelkian (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> A pesar de la pandemia, 2021 cerró con 57.000 autónomos más
> 
> 
> A pesar de la pandemia, 2021 cerró con 57.000 autónomos más y 776.400 nuevos puestos de trabajo. Según ATA, son "buenos datos de empleo".
> ...



Pero los autónomos USA yo diría que tienden a ser de verdad.

En España existe una inmensa masa de autónomos que son in realidad empleados encubiertos dependientes de un sólo empleador.

También puede ser que en USA tengan más incentivos para constituírse en empresa que como autónomos, por ejemplo, en el caso de oficios como fontaneros o electricistas.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Son difíciles porque no necesitan gente de verdad.
> 
> Cuando de verdad les interesaba contratar funcionarios en los 80s, metían a cualquiera
> 
> ...



Son difíciles porque no les da la gana bajar el nivel, en las A2 de gestión se cubre todas o casi todas las plazas, porque allí no son conocimientos tan específicos y la gente estudia de verdad.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> No



Pues entonces, no le parecerá tan mal la idea del peaje de las autopistas y autovías.


----------



## anduriña (29 Abr 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> No soy ingeniero pero por mi actividad profesional me toca tratar con ellos.
> 
> Lo que dices es perfectamente compatible con lo que estoy diciendo: un ingeniero público hace labores más propias de un abogado, todos los proyectos con componente de ingeniería se externalizan al sector privado.
> 
> A nivel de ingeniería real se hace muy poco en España. Si nos centramos en la media gana la opción pública para un trabajador pero si es de nivel alto es otra historia. Los sueldos en perfiles altos son bastante mayores y es de lo que hablaba el artículo: esta clase de trabajadores no está interesado en ser funcionario porque ganan mucho menos.



Pero es que en muchísimos casos los altos funcionarios no llegarían a puestos altos en la empresa privada. El grupo A1 en la función pública (hablo de la AGE, aunque esto también se puede aplicar a medicina) se está convirtiendo en el lugar de colocación de las niñas de papá.



la_trotona dijo:


> Son difíciles porque no les da la gana bajar el nivel, en las A2 de gestión se cubre todas o casi todas las plazas, porque allí no son conocimientos tan específicos y la gente estudia de verdad.



Depende de la oposición A1. @Sr. Breve intuye la verdad y tiene razón.


----------



## notengodeudas (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> La deuda crece y crece, no hay más remedio que empezar a eliminar organismos públicos absurdos y subvenciones a organizaciones absurdas, entre otras cosas.



...montados por y llenas de... 




¡¡¡EXACTO!!!


----------



## Gubelkian (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Todo el mundo preparando oposiciones al salir de la universidad y luego...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esas oposiciones tienen su truco:

O tienen un tiempo de preparación muy largo (TECOS)
O los puestos no son atractivos, y la mejora salarial con el tiempo es ridícula (Ingenieros)

En el primero caso, requieren mucho esfuerzo.

En el segundo, es fácil sacárselas en un año en serio y entrar en el A1, pero las condiciones son de unos 38-40 K iniciales, con poca movilidad y no muy mejorables.

Eso sí, es una vida muy tranquila de 8 a 3 y si tienes tiempo por las tardes, puedes monetizarlo bien.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> ...montados por y llenas de...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, muchos organismos públicos no son funcionarios, son trabajadores laborales o similares, y la parte del león son las subvenciones a organizaciones de todo tipo, para mantener una gran red clientelar (los chiringuitos de VOX).


----------



## Lionelhut (29 Abr 2022)

La empresa privada o se renueva o no encontrará perfiles. Siempre me he preguntado como deben estar de personal los de las torres altas (big4), consultorías etc. Cada vez menos gente pasa por el aro.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Pero es que en muchísimos casos los altos funcionarios no llegarían a puestos altos en la empresa privada. El grupo A1 en la función pública (hablo de la AGE, aunque esto también se puede aplicar a medicina) se está convirtiendo en el lugar de colocación de las niñas de papá.
> 
> 
> 
> Depende de la oposición A1. @Sr. Breve intuye la verdad y tiene razón.



Por eso Pablo Isla y el actula CEo de Inditex, son abogados del estado, a tito Amancio le gusta tirar el dinero.


----------



## Vulcan86 (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pues entonces, no le parecerá tan mal la idea del peaje de las autopistas y autovías.



A mi estepais como si arde


----------



## Esparto (29 Abr 2022)

Economista_paco dijo:


> Un apunte matemático, sin haber comprobado si lo que dices es cierto y dando por hecho que sí, con la pirámide poblacional actual y la edad de jubilación media de los últimos 10 años, si se presentan los mismos proporcionalmente son más al disminuir la cantidad de población activa.
> 
> También dicen eso los datos de Gasto Público en SYS de funcionarios del Estado y las CCAA



La pirámide al final es un poco una milonga. Con pirámide poblacional de país occidental viejuno, hemos pasado de 39M en los 90 a los 47M actuales, con mucha más población activa.

Luego posiblemente los inmigrantes opositan menos, un recién llegado no está para preparar oposiciones y menos si le exigen nacionalidad. Pero los de 2ª generación nos copian en estas cosas a poco que se les dé bien estudiar.


----------



## jimmyjump (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Pero no resultaba que los sueldos del sector público eran muy superiores al sector privado? A ver si va a resultar que en el sector público hay mucha más gente con formación alta ejerciendo como tal y eso se nota.



Hasta los niveles C ganan más en lo público...


----------



## jimmyjump (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Los servicios africanos incluye ser el tercer país con más autopistas y autovías del mundo? ¿Seguro que en Escandinavia funciona mejor la sanidad que aquí?



Dudo que en Escandinavia tengan listas de espera de año y medio para la primera visita al especialista, + 9 meses para una resonancia + 7 meses para que te vuelva a ver + 1 año para que te operen. La sanidad en España hace tiempo que es una bazofia endiosada


----------



## El gostoso (29 Abr 2022)

Que este país arda en llamas durante mil años es lo mejor que nos puede pasar


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Dudo que en Escandinavia tengan listas de espera de año y medio para la primera visita al especialista, + 9 meses para una resonancia + 7 meses para que te vuelva a ver + 1 año para que te operen. La sanidad en España hace tiempo que es una bazofia endiosada



Familiares en Madrid han tenido problemas de salud, y era el cardiólogo y neumólogo, y era 2 o 3 meses al especialista así como las pruebas, hace poco además. Eso es una pasada.

Pero en varios países de Escandinavia, para ir al médico antes te tiene que ver una enfermera y decidir si te ve el médico o te hace ella el tratamiento.


----------



## jimmyjump (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Familiares en Madrid han tenido problemas de salud, y era el cardiólogo y neumólogo, y era 2 o 3 meses al especialista así como las pruebas, hace poco además. Eso es una pasada.
> 
> Pero en varios países de Escandinavia, para ir al médico antes te tiene que ver una enfermera y decidir si te ve el médico o te hace ella el tratamiento.



En Madrid no sé pero en mi taifa foral es así. En este mismo foro hay un usuario que es celador en un hospital de CyL y le dieron cita para la operación a 4 años vista.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> En Madrid no sé pero en mi taifa foral es así. En este mismo foro hay un usuario que es celador en un hospital de CyL y le dieron cita para la operación a 4 años vista.



Pero si dicen que en Navarra y el país Vasco está la sanidad de lo mejor, pues sí que estamos bien.


----------



## jimmyjump (29 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Cuando existe competencia tienes que aportar un diferencial. Un valor añadido que te distinga del resto. Este diferencial es el que se busca con los examenes del sistema de oposiciones frente al sistema educativo tradicional. No vale con alcanzar un mínimo para aprobar, tienes que demostrar (además de alcanzar el mínimo exigible) que sobresales del resto.



Qué valor ni qué cojones, eso depende del ratio. Si hubiera las mismas plazas que gente aprobada bastaría con un 5


----------



## jimmyjump (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pero si dicen que en Navarra y el país Vasco está la sanidad de lo mejor, pues sí que estamos bien.



Muerte a la espera de un cardiólogo


----------



## El gostoso (29 Abr 2022)

Funcivaguear manda, betillas.


----------



## Dj Puesto (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> A pesar de la pandemia, 2021 cerró con 57.000 autónomos más
> 
> 
> A pesar de la pandemia, 2021 cerró con 57.000 autónomos más y 776.400 nuevos puestos de trabajo. Según ATA, son "buenos datos de empleo".
> ...




Bueno se habla mucho de autónomos pero en realidad habría que hablar de empresas, un autónomo per se no es un gran generador de riqueza, de hecho a partir de ciertos ingresos o por otras causas o simplemente porque la gente le mola decir "soy empresario" ya se constituye mínimo una SL y deja de ser un autónomo estrictamente hablando.

Sin duda el atasco del país es que no existe tejido industrial, además creo que cada día echan el cierre la friolera de 100 empresas, grandes o pequeñas, este país mientras no haya empresas que empiezan siendo 2, luego 5, luego, 10, luego 50 está condenado no va a tener ni empleo ni PIB ni nada de nada, se lo están cargando los comunistas con sus regulaciones anti empresario. De hecho incluso aunque te vaya bien dejar de ser PYME y pasar a ser "gran empresa" es un drama, de contratar o hacer indefinida a gente sabiendo como es la legislación laboral pues otro drama....... el crecimiento no es por falta de ganas, es porque se favorece a los salteadores de caminos.


----------



## GatoGris (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En ningún país de la OCDE existen trabajadores públicos, claro que no.



Los hay. En Alemania por ejemplo. Y cobran menos que en la empresa privada (ya que no generan beneficios).


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

GatoGris dijo:


> Los hay. En Alemania por ejemplo. Y cobran menos que en la empresa privada (ya que no generan beneficios).



Sobre funcionarios en Alemania


No sé si sería brutos o neto, pero algunos niveles llevan a 10.000 euros al mes, que en Alemania aún siendo bruto, es un sueldo muy, muy respetable, no sé yo si estarán tan mal pagados.








Beamtenbesoldung: Wie hoch ist das Gehalt?


Beamte erhalten Bezüge aus Besoldungstabellen. Die Besoldungsgruppe und die Erfahrungsstufe entscheiden über die Höhe des Beamtengehalts.




www.academics.de





Y Grundgehalt me suena que sería salario base, no está nada mal aunque se incluso brutos.


B-Besoldung: Grundgehälter

BesoldungsgruppeGrundgehalt (in Euro, pro Monat)B17.038,72B28.176,63B38.658,13B49.161,83B59.739,93B610.289,32B710.819,10B811.373,67B912.061,37B1014.197,53B1114.749,49


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Abr 2022)

¿Coómo no va queres la gente "opositar"

Dos datos sacados en Navarra: El sueldo más bajo en la administracion regional navarra es de 26.500 (creo qu eno llega a quinientos pero por encima de 400) para un puesto de...¡CELADOR DE HOSPITA! ¡Ole con un par!
Otro sueldo curioso: Conductor municipla de autobus ayuntamiento de Pamplona, hace unos cuantos años se pusieron enhuelga y por una sentencia de un jue se supo que el sueldo mínimo que cobraba u conductor de autobus era de 33.000 cuando en el sector privado el convenio marcaca 22.000. Los marisuqeors se sintieron ofendiitos con el jue por informar en su sentencia de la tabla salarial...¡Los muy capullos! Curiosamente fue Ada Colau la que en una huelga de conductores del metro hio lo mismo como medida de presion, decir loq ue cobraba un conductor (que andaban po r 35.000 nada mas y nada menos) para que la gente que cobra si es que cobra 24.000 se enfadara con los conductores

Hemos llegado así por los políticos del régimen del 78 no lo olviden


----------



## la_trotona (29 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¿Coómo no va queres la gente "opositar"
> 
> Dos datos sacados en Navarra: El sueldo más bajo en la administracion regional navarra es de 26.500 (creo qu eno llega a quinientos pero por encima de 400) para un puesto de...¡CELADOR DE HOSPITA! ¡Ole con un par!
> Otro sueldo curioso: Conductor municipla de autobus ayuntamiento de Pamplona, hace unos cuantos años se pusieron enhuelga y por una sentencia de un jue se supo que el sueldo mínimo que cobraba u conductor de autobus era de 33.000 cuando en el sector privado el convenio marcaca 22.000. Los marisuqeors se sintieron ofendiitos con el jue por informar en su sentencia de la tabla salarial...¡Los muy capullos! Curiosamente fue Ada Colau la que en una huelga de conductores del metro hio lo mismo como medida de presion, decir loq ue cobraba un conductor (que andaban po r 35.000 nada mas y nada menos) para que la gente que cobra si es que cobra 24.000 se enfadara con los conductores
> ...



En ciertas CA que quieren ir de especiales pagando sueldos anormales. ¿Qué le vamos a hacer? A disfrutar de lo votado.


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En ciertas CA que quieren ir de especiales pagando sueldos anormales. ¿Qué le vamos a hacer? A disfrutar de lo votado.



Sí cierto, presumiendo de que hacen máquian herramienta cuando otros hacen huerta pero resulta que la huerta se vende en Alemania y con la maquina herramienta ni en sus sueños húmedos venden en Alemania


----------



## jimmyjump (29 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¿Coómo no va queres la gente "opositar"
> 
> Dos datos sacados en Navarra: El sueldo más bajo en la administracion regional navarra es de 26.500 (creo qu eno llega a quinientos pero por encima de 400) para un puesto de...¡CELADOR DE HOSPITA! ¡Ole con un par!
> Otro sueldo curioso: Conductor municipla de autobus ayuntamiento de Pamplona, hace unos cuantos años se pusieron enhuelga y por una sentencia de un jue se supo que el sueldo mínimo que cobraba u conductor de autobus era de 33.000 cuando en el sector privado el convenio marcaca 22.000. Los marisuqeors se sintieron ofendiitos con el jue por informar en su sentencia de la tabla salarial...¡Los muy capullos! Curiosamente fue Ada Colau la que en una huelga de conductores del metro hio lo mismo como medida de presion, decir loq ue cobraba un conductor (que andaban po r 35.000 nada mas y nada menos) para que la gente que cobra si es que cobra 24.000 se enfadara con los conductores
> ...



Los celadores de mi tarifa son los que más cobran de toda España. Lo que no entiendo es por qué nos aplican los convenios colectivos del sector privado a los trabajadores públicos. Si un administrativo tiene salario del convenio de oficinas, ¿por qué no se aplica a los funcis?


----------



## cooperator (29 Abr 2022)

En mi entorno igual.


----------



## Pichorrica (29 Abr 2022)

En Holanda, más del 50% de funcis que habían eran extranjeros de todo tipo: portugueses, indios, turcos....hasta una colombiana conocí yo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Los celadores de mi tarifa son los que más cobran de toda España. Lo que no entiendo es por qué nos aplican los convenios colectivos del sector privado a los trabajadores públicos. Si un administrativo tiene salario del convenio de oficinas, ¿por qué no se aplica a los funcis?



Porque los convenios marcan lo mínimo y el empresauio no sube los salarios como el político ya que el politico no se juega su dinero, el dinero público no es de nadie ¿Se le había olvidado?


----------



## jimmyjump (29 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Porque los convenios marcan lo mínimo y el empresauio no sube los salarios como el político ya que el politico no se juega su dinero, el dinero público no es de nadie ¿Se le había olvidado?



No, me refiero a que es absurdo, insostenible, inmoral y carece de sentido al desincentivar el empleo privado. No puede ser que haciendo el mismo trabajo, el homólogo publico cobre más


----------



## KUTRONIO (29 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> No, me refiero a que es absurdo, insostenible, inmoral y carece de sentido al desincentivar el empleo privado. No puede ser que haciendo el mismo trabajo, el homólogo publico cobre más



¡EXACTO! Los funcis viven del sector privado y no pueden ganar mas que los del sector privado el problema es que lamisma regla vale para los politicos, ayer por ejemplo me he enterado que una alcadesa de un pueblo de 1500 habitantes tiene un sueldo de 42.000 brutas, ¡Con un par! Es que de entrada ese ayuntamiento debería estar cerrado y fusionado a la ciudad mas grande que tiene 15.000 habitantes y está a 2 KM sería ocmo unbarrio y punto sin alcalde ni concejales


----------



## Vaross (29 Abr 2022)

Para música con las criptos a que te refieres?


----------



## PEPEYE (29 Abr 2022)

Pues vale. Pero ya paso, acordaros de Grecia y seguramente volvera a pasar, esos sueldos son inasumibles.
Y no me sirve el comodin de "los pensionistas" son muchos mas votos los que estan jubilados o proximos a la jubilacion


----------



## samaruc (29 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Los celadores de mi tarifa son los que más cobran de toda España. Lo que no entiendo es por qué nos aplican los convenios colectivos del sector privado a los trabajadores públicos. Si un administrativo tiene salario del convenio de oficinas, ¿por qué no se aplica a los funcis?



La modificación más reciente:

_Visto el texto del Acta de acuerdo de modificación del IV Convenio colectivo único para el personal laboral de la Administración General del Estado *(código de convenio n.º: 90012022011999)*, publicado en el BOE de 17 de mayo de 2019, que fue suscrita en fecha 22 de noviembre de 2021, de una parte por los designados por la Administración del Estado, en representación de la misma, y de otra por las organizaciones sindicales UGT y CSIF en representación del colectivo laboral afectado, y de conformidad con lo dispuesto en el artículo 90, apartados 2 y 3, de la Ley del Estatuto de los Trabajadores, Texto Refundido aprobado por Real Decreto Legislativo 2/2015, de 23 de octubre (BOE del 24), y en el Real Decreto 713/2010, de 28 de mayo, sobre registro y depósito de convenios colectivos, acuerdos colectivos de trabajo y planes de igualdad, _

*Resolución de 7 de marzo de 2022, de la Dirección General de Trabajo, por la que se registra y publica la modificación del IV Convenio colectivo único para el personal laboral de la Administración General del Estado*


Suponiendo que estos celadores sean personal laboral. Si es personal estatutario se les aplica este otro:


----------



## jimmyjump (29 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> La modificación más reciente:
> 
> _Visto el texto del Acta de acuerdo de modificación del IV Convenio colectivo único para el personal laboral de la Administración General del Estado *(código de convenio n.º: 90012022011999)*, publicado en el BOE de 17 de mayo de 2019, que fue suscrita en fecha 22 de noviembre de 2021, de una parte por los designados por la Administración del Estado, en representación de la misma, y de otra por las organizaciones sindicales UGT y CSIF en representación del colectivo laboral afectado, y de conformidad con lo dispuesto en el artículo 90, apartados 2 y 3, de la Ley del Estatuto de los Trabajadores, Texto Refundido aprobado por Real Decreto Legislativo 2/2015, de 23 de octubre (BOE del 24), y en el Real Decreto 713/2010, de 28 de mayo, sobre registro y depósito de convenios colectivos, acuerdos colectivos de trabajo y planes de igualdad, _
> 
> ...



¿Eso no es de la age?


----------



## samaruc (29 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> ¿Eso no es de la age?



Sí.

Imagino que las CCAA tendrán su propio convenio para personal laboral.

Lo del Estatuto Marco del personal estatutario (no es laboral ni funcionario) sí que es el mismo para todo cristo, como el EBEP (funcionarios)


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Abr 2022)

El Camino va a ir un poco por ahí. RBU pagada con moneda digital y sujeta a plazo para consumir dando apenas para comer.

La verdad yo tengo sentimientos encontrados.

Por un lado deseo que el Estado quiebre y deje de dar por culo con tasas y tributos medievales.

Y por otro asusta que el Estado caiga y sus funciones puedan ser sustituidas por el caos o grupos paramilitares.


----------



## samaruc (29 Abr 2022)

Viendo los números de los presentados me da que eso de todo el puto país está opositando será para su taifa o para su hay-untamiento.

_



En total, hay *22 cuerpos de funcionarios* del Estado donde la tasa de *cobertura no llega al 80%* y en *la mitad* de ellos *no se repone ni el 60%* de las plazas.

Desde Función Pública alegan que este desequilibrio responde al hecho de que *no hay suficientes opositores* para cubrir las plazas y que los aspirantes no cumplen con el nivel requerido. “Son los propios tribunales examinadores, con experiencia en cada uno de los cuerpos, los que consideran que no hay el nivel suficiente”, detallan desde el departamento.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_














Ingenieros o inspectores: los altos cuerpos del Estado que se quedan sin cubrir


Hay 13 cuerpos de funcionarios estatales, todos de los grupos A1 y A2, donde no se reponen ni el 60% de las plazas convocadas por oposición




cincodias.elpais.com






*SPAM *









La Seguridad Social incorporará 323 nuevos funcionarios y promocionará a otros 300


La intención es desbloquear la situación de colapso de algunas secciones. Se incorporarán a las más necesitadas, como las vinculadas a la gestión de prestaciones como el ingreso mínimo




www.larazon.es










Nueva oportunidad para trabajar en la Seguridad Social Cómo solicitar cita previa para pensiones y otras prestaciones de la Seguridad Social Conozca el estado de su solicitud del IMV Qué es el número de la Seguridad Social y dónde obtenerlo Guía sobre el nuevo complemento a la infancia del IMV Todos los trámites para dar de alta a un beneficiario a la Seguridad Social Consulte el estado de su solicitud de prestación identificándose vía sms Estos serán los importes del Ingreso Mínimo Vital en 2022 Cómo pedir el nuevo complemento para reducir la brecha de género junto a la solicitud de su pensión Cómo pedir la prestación por nacimiento y cuidado de menor El permiso por nacimiento y cuidado de menor será de 16 semanas para ambos progenitores a partir de enero Ya puedes simular tu futura jubilación identificándote a través de sms - Revista Seguridad Social - Seguridad Social


Nueva oportunidad para trabajar en la Seguridad Social 17/09/2021 Actualidad La recién aprobada Oferta de Empleo Público para 2021 brinda una nueva oportunidad para desarrollar una carrera...




revista.seg-social.es


----------



## Vulcan86 (29 Abr 2022)

Aquí no rema ni Dios !


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Abr 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Aquí no rema ni Dios !



Si, se rema bien.
Pero yo estoy ya planteándome ir haciendo las correspondientes actuaciones para ir pidiendo el IMV.

Veremos a ver, pero con la inflación que viene y el palillerismo imperante ya me toca los cojones.
Yo ya lo que necesito es tiempo y no tanto dinero. Que algún día me casca un cáncer o una embolia y me voy al otro barrio como un esclavo.


----------



## samaruc (29 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Si, se rema bien.
> Pero yo estoy ya planteándome ir haciendo las correspondientes actuaciones para ir pidiendo el IMV.
> 
> Veremos a ver, pero con la inflación que viene y el palillerismo imperante ya me toca los cojones.
> Yo ya lo que necesito es tiempo y no tanto dinero. Que algún día me casca un cáncer o una embolia y me voy al otro barrio como un esclavo.




*La Seguridad Social*_ tiene claro que su operatividad pasa por reforzar su plantilla y para ello *ofertará 323 nuevas plazas y cerca de 300 de promoción interna dentro de la Oferta de Empleo Público (OEP) para 2020 *aprobado por el Gobierno a finales de octubre, según ha informado este Ministerio. Esta convocatoria intentará cubrir los puestos más deficitarios en la actualidad, _*vinculados a la gestión de pensiones y otras prestaciones -como el ingreso mínimo-, afiliación de trabajadores, atención a las empresas en sus cotizaciones, reconocimiento de la cobertura sanitaria, protección social de la flota pesquera, entre otras.*









La Seguridad Social incorporará 323 nuevos funcionarios y promocionará a otros 300


La intención es desbloquear la situación de colapso de algunas secciones. Se incorporarán a las más necesitadas, como las vinculadas a la gestión de prestaciones como el ingreso mínimo




www.larazon.es






Un éxito abrumador (ver tasa cobertura A1 y A2 de cuerpos de la SS)


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> *La Seguridad Social*_ tiene claro que su operatividad pasa por reforzar su plantilla y para ello *ofertará 323 nuevas plazas y cerca de 300 de promoción interna dentro de la Oferta de Empleo Público (OEP) para 2020 *aprobado por el Gobierno a finales de octubre, según ha informado este Ministerio. Esta convocatoria intentará cubrir los puestos más deficitarios en la actualidad, _*vinculados a la gestión de pensiones y otras prestaciones -como el ingreso mínimo-, afiliación de trabajadores, atención a las empresas en sus cotizaciones, reconocimiento de la cobertura sanitaria, protección social de la flota pesquera, entre otras.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disculpe pero no entiendo su mensaje.
Que me ha querido decir ?


----------



## samaruc (29 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Disculpe pero no entiendo su mensaje.
> Que me ha querido decir ?



Pedir el IMV o gestionar el IMV, that's the question.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Abr 2022)

Caer, hacer reformas integrales tanto monta monta tanto.

Por ponerle un ejemplo me dá igual pagarle tributo a un señor feudal o señor de la guerra que a un burócrata incardinado dentro de un aparato estatal.

Pero si, el cambio que se viene va a ser legendario sin duda


----------



## Svl (29 Abr 2022)

Sekisber dijo:


> Me da la impresión que eres del lado de la informática y los sistemas computacionales. Un ingeniero - que no sea informático ni se dedique a nada de software ni computer science - en España puede completar su vida laboral sin desarrollar una sola skill de ingeniero. Los ingenieros que diseñan, elaboran prototipos, testean, étc; son cuatro gatos. No se construyen tantas lineas de alta y media tensión para dar trabajo a todos (las calculan y diseñan los mismos cuatro).
> 
> En la parte técnica, la mayoría de ellos son una especie de abogado + redactor + delineante o calculista (cualquier simio con un CI de 100 puede usar las herramientas de cálculo y diseño CAD que usan los ingenieros, por eso cobran en cacahuetes).
> 
> ...



Ingenieros en España que de verdad trabajen de ingenieros son 4 gatos mal contados.

En Ingeteam (diseñan inversores y otros productos electrónicos) hay 4 Ing. que diseñan y los demás comerciales. Casi es más importante colocar los inversores en las macrogranjas fotovoltaicas que el diseño en sí.

O los que diseñan las plantas fotovoltaicas o termosolares. Os creéis que hacen complicados cálculos como en la carrera con el profesor Paco de termodinámica o elementos mecánicos? No señor, hay 4 programas para tal y cual meto mis especificaciones y a correr.

Eso sí, que esté todo ajustado al BOE ( o al BOJA o la administración autonómica de turno) . Eso SÍ es importante. Por ejemplo las termosolares no son mayores de 50 MMW porque esa era la Potencia máxima a la que daban prima por generación. Que tenemos? Decenas de centrales de 50 MW cuando perfectamente podrían ser de 150 o 200 MW con el aumento de eficiencia y ahorro de costes que es.

Por ejemplo, si queréis montados vuestra central fotovoltaica o termosolar (cilindro parabólica o de Torre) tenéis este estupendo programa del NREL. Este programa (junto con otros como Termoflow) es el que usa luego SENER, ACS o Acciona para hacer sus centrales. Como veréis es relativamente sencillo de manejar.






Home - System Advisor Model - SAM.


The System Advisor Model (SAM) is a performance and financial model designed to estimate the cost of energy for grid-connected power projects based on installation and operating costs and system design in order to facilitate decision making for people involved in the renewable energy industry.




sam.nrel.gov





Al final apenas los 3 programas últimos que te enseñan en 5 (o ahora, en el máster habilitante) te sirven de algo, el resto a la basura.

Lo de la consultoría invadida por ingenieros no es más que la consecuencia de la falta de industria real y que los ingenieros tienen fama de tragar carreras y carretones. Dicho por un Ing. De caminos de la UPM. Que si la mayoría no está de ingeniero de caminos no pasa nada, que los cogen en consultoras y fondos de inversión por su gran capacidad de trabajo ( comer mierda).

No sé, a mi me parece un fracaso estar 5 años calculando estructuras en una Facultad exigente para luego acabar rellenando excels y que con 40 y tantos años ya estés viejo para la consultora y te echen con una muy mala perspectiva laboral. Para eso haces LA DE+ Derecho o alguna así. Mismo resultado y un camino menos tortuoso.

Por mentalidades de mierda como esa tenemos Ing. Firmando castillos y atracciones sin hacer la mínima visita, luego ocurren desgracias y todos a llorar.

Y la administración pues bueno, los 4 ingenieros que vi en el ministerio de industria y consejerías similares en cada comunidad no viven nal pese a todo. Y algunos hasta redactan las leyes del BOE. A la misma Elena Salgado no parece irle nada mal y condiciona la vida de muchos ingenieros remeros.

@species8472


----------



## Svl (29 Abr 2022)

Por cierto el otro día le cotilleé el linkedin a un antiguo jefe de turno de una central eléctrica en la que estuve un tiempo. El hombre más de 12 años de experiencia, Ing industrial y bueno en lo suyo.

Pues se ha sacado una oposición a la Consejería de medio ambiente. Más feliz que una perdiz.

Que un hombre con una experiencia en una central eléctrica en su día de las más innovadoras del mundo haya decidido mandarlo todo a la mierda para meterse a la Junta de Andalucía dice mucho del futuro de los ingenieros españoles.


----------



## OYeah (30 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1041742



Brotal como dicen por aquí.




ahondador dijo:


> En las economias modernas que dilapidan recursos endeudandose, los estados jamas quiebran. Lo que hacen es que empiezan paulatinamente a dar menos servicios, recortar pensiones y a subir los impuestos a los ciudadanos. Así que tan sólo estamos en la primera fase: La de dilapidar recursos. Y no lo olvides, porque como diría zp: "Aún hay margen"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Evidentemente. Los burbujos no lo ven. Los de ahora. Pero antes sí veiamos eso, que la caida es paulatina, nada de quiebras ya, sino empobrecimiento masivo recubierto de mucho neolenguaje. Hasta teniamos un diccionario sobre ello.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (30 Abr 2022)

Defraudar es un deber moral


----------



## -= Kracken =- (30 Abr 2022)

Hace un mes la Junta de Andalucía convocó oposiciones para plazas de categoría A1 y A2. Me dio por mirar el temario de arquitectura, por curiosidad, y era totalmente infumable. Aparte de los temas habituales de la Constitución, violencia de género, etc, el específico de arquitecto, por ejemplo, eran unos 73 temas de toda índole (normativa urbanística, historia de la arquitectura en Andalucía, etc).

Hay academias especializadas en preparar a la gente para esta oposición y el temario específico cuesta una pasta...

¿Realmente merece la pena todo ese esfuerzo y sacrificio para obtener una de esas plazas?. Yo creo que no.

Además, este tipo de oposiciones favorece claramente a las mujeres, que los expertas en memorizar tochos y luego vomitarlos punto por punto.

Creo recordar que la oposición constaba de 3 exámenes, siendo el primero de temas comunes (Constitución, leyes, etc) y el segundo para desarrollar dos temas específicos de los 73 de los que constaba el temario. Yo eso lo veo infumable y del todo imposible para mi, al menos.

Así está el panorama, por lo que creo que es lógico que muchas plazas de categoría A no se cubran y cada vez lo tendrán más complicado a no ser que bajen la dificultad de la prueba. Las nuevas generaciones de arquitectos e ingenieros son cada vez más flojos y están peor preparados. En breve veremos caer puentes y edificios...


----------



## SoloLeo (30 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Evidentemente. Los burbujos no lo ven. Los de ahora. Pero antes sí veiamos eso, que la caida es paulatina, nada de quiebras ya, sino empobrecimiento masivo recubierto de mucho neolenguaje. Hasta teniamos un diccionario sobre ello.



En circunstancias normales sí, sería una decadencia. Pero han contribuído causas externas y se ha disparado el gasto.
Los ERTES, la inmigración descontrolada, la impresión de dinero sin ton ni son... Puede verse en que la subida de los precios en dos años ha sido superior a la de los últimos 10 (Comida, luz, combustible).

Esto ya no es una lento resbalón. Es una caída a plomo y en picado.
¿Qué pasará si el BCE deja de inyectar dinero? Si se atreve y lo hace de verdad (Que yo creo que sí). 
Y, en el caso de que no lo haga, ¿Qué pasará cuando la subida de impuestos sea tan alta, que de verdad no compense remar?.

Este sistema está condenado.


----------



## OYeah (30 Abr 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> En circunstancias normales sí, sería una decadencia. Pero han contribuído causas externas y se ha disparado el gasto.
> Los ERTES, la inmigración descontrolada, la impresión de dinero sin ton ni son... Puede verse en que la subida de los precios en dos años ha sido superior a la de los últimos 10 (Comida, luz, combustible).
> 
> Esto ya no es una lento resbalón. Es una caída a plomo y en picado.
> ...




La caida ha tomado velocidad, la agenda 2030 se va a cumplir mucho antes, y acabaremos como en mi firma, pero no se va a permitir el descontrol total que pensáis.

Al contrario, el control va a ser absoluto, de hecho por ello lo necesitan, para aterrizar el avión de emergencia sin lios en cabina ni pasajeros.

Vamos al modelo chino. Italia ya ha aprobado el carnet de buen ciudadano.

La guerra contra Rusia ha acelerado el proceso por la dependencia energética, pero íbamos ya a ello. Somos un Ryanair sin apenas combustible ya.


----------



## Esparto (30 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Por cierto el otro día le cotilleé el linkedin a un antiguo jefe de turno de una central eléctrica en la que estuve un tiempo. El hombre más de 12 años de experiencia, Ing industrial y bueno en lo suyo.
> 
> Pues se ha sacado una oposición a la Consejería de medio ambiente. Más feliz que una perdiz.
> 
> Que un hombre con una experiencia en una central eléctrica en su día de las más innovadoras del mundo haya decidido mandarlo todo a la mierda para meterse a la Junta de Andalucía dice mucho del futuro de los ingenieros españoles.



Es un caso parecido al mío. Ingeniero informático que ha trabajado en varios países, en las consultoras grandes con una evolución laboral bastante buena, y un día pido la baja voluntaria resultando que es porque al día siguiente de despedirme empiezo como informático del estado.

Pero creo que esto es propio de nuestra comunidad autónoma. Algunos andaluces tenemos un gen catastrofista por el que valoramos mucho el empleo estable, en mi caso es por haberme criado con tanto tercermundismo alrededor de gente que un día trabaja a 2€/hora, luego se queda en el paro, luego unos meses con 2 trabajos que hay que aceptar porque no nos vamos a ver en otra, después al paro, el tiempo libre a la finca, no tener jamás vacaciones, etc. y así toda la vida. Si se cría uno así es muy difícil que por muy bien que vayan las cosas dejar de pensar en estas circunstancias.


----------



## SoloLeo (30 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> La caida ha tomado velocidad, la agenda 2030 se va a cumplir mucho antes, y acabaremos como en mi firma, pero no se va a permitir el descontrol total que pensáis.
> 
> Al contrario, el control va a ser absoluto, de hecho por ello lo necesitan, para aterrizar el avión de emergencia sin lios en cabina ni pasajeros.
> 
> Vamos al modelo chino. Italia ya ha aprobado el carnet de buen ciudadano.



Yo no lo tengo tan claro, la verdad.
No espero ver tipos con cresta y chupa de cuero enzarzados en batallas campales montados en coches tuneados, pero las matemáticas son las que son, por más que el dinero salga de la nada.

Si hay, a bulto, 45 millones de españoles, de los cuales 16 curran, y de esos 16, 6 son funcionarios, tienes 10 millones de personas manteniendo a 35.
Si a esos tipos que curran los puteas y el sueldo de hace 10, o 20 años incluso, se les queda en nada, al final dejan de currar. Ahora toca la jubilación de un montón de personas que llevan toda la vida currando. Eso es más plomo para la caída. 
Súmale el déficit desbocado, dependencia absoluta del BCE, pagas a tutiplén, y que te has dedicado durante dos años a meter miedo, y tienes un sistema económico destruído y a la gente en un estado nervioso en el que cualquier cosa puede pasar.

El carnet de buen ciudadano. Bien. Que se implemente en Italia es su problema. Muchas otras salvajadas que hemos leído de otros países se han azuzado para meter miedo, y nada de nada. Y esto no es "novaapasarnadismo", es ser prudente y ver por donde salen.

A título personal: ¿Cómo crees que controlarán una caída de esta magnitud?.
Yo creo que no son capaces, pero me gustaría leer una opinión precisa, no simplemente - sin acritud - el manido "ellos no van a permitir que suceda".


----------



## Funci-vago (30 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Por cierto el otro día le cotilleé el linkedin a un antiguo jefe de turno de una central eléctrica en la que estuve un tiempo. El hombre más de 12 años de experiencia, Ing industrial y bueno en lo suyo.
> 
> Pues se ha sacado una oposición a la Consejería de medio ambiente. Más feliz que una perdiz.
> 
> Que un hombre con una experiencia en una central eléctrica en su día de las más innovadoras del mundo haya decidido mandarlo todo a la mierda para meterse a la Junta de Andalucía dice mucho del futuro de los ingenieros españoles.



tipo listo, algo me dice no es calbo


----------



## Murray's (30 Abr 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Yo no lo tengo tan claro, la verdad.
> No espero ver tipos con cresta y chupa de cuero enzarzados en batallas campales montados en coches tuneados, pero las matemáticas son las que son, por más que el dinero salga de la nada.
> 
> Si hay, a *bulto, 45 millones de españoles, de los cuales 16 curran, y de esos 16, 6 son funcionarios, tienes 10 millones de personas manteniendo a 35.*
> ...




Una pequeña corrección, realmente hay 10 millones de españoles manteniendo a 47 millones, ya que quienes trabajan y reman también se están manteniendo ellos mismos.

En lo demás muy de acuerdo.

La pirámide socio laboral en España queda asi:

Trabajan 10 millones ( aquellos con trabajo serio indefinido, jornada completa+ autónomos).

Otros 6 millones son: funcionarios ,personal laboral, interinos , enchufados, confianza, cargos libre designación, sindicatos y otros empleos públicos....pero todos viven de la teta estatal/autonómica/provincial/municipal.


4millones restantes de cotizantes, malviven con trabajos de mierda, en el infraempleo o subempleo que no debería ser considerado trabajo.

13millones de adultos en edad de trabajar, *no trabajan *( porque no encuentran curro, pasan de buscar, son inempleables, estudian algo...son pensionistas de algo, paguiteros...amas de casa..

9 o 10 millones restantes son pensionistas de+65 años.

El resto menores de 15 años


----------



## SoloLeo (30 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Una pequeña corrección, realmente hay 10 millones de españoles manteniendo a 47 millones, ya que quienes trabajan y reman también se están manteniendo ellos mismos.
> 
> En lo demás muy de acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Sí, tiene razón.


----------



## OYeah (30 Abr 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Yo no lo tengo tan claro, la verdad.
> No espero ver tipos con cresta y chupa de cuero enzarzados en batallas campales montados en coches tuneados, pero las matemáticas son las que son, por más que el dinero salga de la nada.
> 
> Si hay, a bulto, 45 millones de españoles, de los cuales 16 curran, y de esos 16, 6 son funcionarios, tienes 10 millones de personas manteniendo a 35.
> ...




Hace muchos, muchos años, mandé un email a SNB, y me contestó. Por entonces Centeno y SNB se pasaban por este foro.

Me dió un consejo muy muy bueno, que me ha salvado el culo. No diré cual.

Siempre me parecieron acertadas las tendencias que sugería y con ese consejo ya me ganó.

Y él lo tiene claro, como yo lo tengo claro: vamos a un empobrecimiento masivo e incluso recorte muy significativo de la esperanza de vida pero revestido de neologismos y tretas para hacerlo más llevadero. Nos quieren encerrados, no quieren darnos trabajo, esa etapa del capitalismo ya cumplió su función. Lo que quieren es que NO consumamos, que nos quedemos en casa, sin coche, enganchados a Netflix y el gramo de marihuana, la soma de Huxley que llevan en realidad muchos años ya dando (benzos, antidepresivos, etc...). Nos darán también algo de entretenimiento y alternativas, pero muy básicas. Coliving, Cohousing, pago por uso y no por propiedad, etc...

Todo al milímetro. Al gramo.

Y en cuanto a los unos y ceros que tanto os preocupan, esa contabilidad financiera, esas deudas, olvidaros: se llegarán a pactos, se cambiarán Constituciones (oh, wait, ¿no pasó eso ya en Ispain?) para deshacerse de la mejor manera posible de esa deuda, porque al fin y al cabo el dinero sigue por ahí escondido, y las deudas futuras quedan muy lejos. Se pueden pagar hasta con islas (¿playas de Canarias en alquiler, Ceuta y Melilla para el sátrapa?) o muchas otras alternativas.

No va a implosionar como os imaginaís. Pero si que echarán mano de todos los ahorros en los bancos, ya lo están haciendo ahora mediante una inflación que en otros tiempos volveria locos a los alemanes, ahora callados como putas. ¿No te hace pensar eso?

Otro ejemplo es el encubrimiento de la indigencia permitiendo la okupación: trasladar a quien tiene algo a los que no tienen nada. Reparto a la fuerza, violento, de lo poco que pueda haber.


Lo estaban empezando a controlar absolutamente todo para el aterrizaje pero esta guerra gusana en Europa lo ha acelerado, nos ha restado combustible, y ahora hay que hacerlo de emergencia. Pero se conseguirá.

Ahora, al salir del avión, preparaos. Vamos a ser realmente pobres.


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Hace muchos, muchos años, mandé un email a SNB, y me contestó. Por entonces Centeno y SNB se pasaban por este foro.
> 
> Me dió un consejo muy muy bueno, que me ha salvado el culo. No diré cual.
> 
> ...



No digas el consejo, no sea que te atragantes.

Ni que te hubiera enseñado la fórmula de hacer cocaína a partir de agua.


----------



## Murray's (30 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Hace muchos, muchos años, mandé un email a SNB, y me contestó. Por entonces Centeno y SNB se pasaban por este foro.
> 
> Me dió un consejo muy muy bueno, que me ha salvado el culo. No diré cual.
> 
> ...


----------



## la_trotona (30 Abr 2022)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> Hace un mes la Junta de Andalucía convocó oposiciones para plazas de categoría A1 y A2. Me dio por mirar el temario de arquitectura, por curiosidad, y era totalmente infumable. Aparte de los temas habituales de la Constitución, violencia de género, etc, el específico de arquitecto, por ejemplo, eran unos 73 temas de toda índole (normativa urbanística, historia de la arquitectura en Andalucía, etc).
> 
> Hay academias especializadas en preparar a la gente para esta oposición y el temario específico cuesta una pasta...
> 
> ...



Si ser funcionario es tan maravilloso, hay que demostrar que al menos se domina la materia. Simplemente convocan cada año oposiciones y aunque entren pocos, pocos entraran. FAvorece la constancia y saber dominar la normativa que luego vas a tener que aplicar de cara a revisar proyectos de arquitectos.

Si no quieres estudiar tanto, no te quejes entonces de las condiciones de la empresa privada, o emigra.


----------



## ahondador (30 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Defraudar es un deber moral




Lo contrario es COLABORACIONISMO


----------



## la_trotona (30 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


>



Los cubanos emigran como pueden a EEUU, aquí es mucho más fácil con el tratado Schengen emigrar a paraísos como Austria, Alemania o Dinamarca.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Disculpe pero no entiendo su mensaje.
> Que me ha querido decir ?



Imagino que querrá decir, si tan mal le parece remar en la privada, y seguramente tendrá titulación universitaria, a darle a los codos e ir a alguno de los maravillosos cuerpos A1 y A2 de la AGE, que por lo visto es Rivendel.


----------



## SoloLeo (30 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Hace muchos, muchos años, mandé un email a SNB, y me contestó. Por entonces Centeno y SNB se pasaban por este foro.
> 
> Me dió un consejo muy muy bueno, que me ha salvado el culo. No diré cual.
> 
> ...



Partes del mismo esquema que he leído muy a menudo: "Ellos".
Yo no hablo de "ellos", hablo de los que están abajo. A los que sí les preocupan los 0 y 1 que, al final, son los que hacen que todo esto funcione.

Si piensas, por un solo momento, que el chaval que se ha criado con sus padres en una casa, con unas comodidades, coche, etc. va a pasar por el aro de compartir piso toda la vida, sin tener nada, etc... Pues no se qué conocidos tendrás. Desde luego en mi entorno ya te digo que no.
Ya no digo nada de los que se jubilan. O de los que estamos trabajando. Exactamente, ese plan maestro, ¿A qué parte de la población va?. Para eso hace falta algo más que neologismos molones, te pongas como te pongas.

Y vuelvo a lo que digo. Hablas de "ellos". Y a mi me da la sensación de que "ellos" no saben ni como salir.
Hace algún tiempo leí una de las opiniones de burbuja que me pareció interesante por plausible, y es la de que se fuerce un estallido para que, después del caos, sean los propios ciudadanos los que pidan un NOM.

Creo que ahí tenemos opiniones muy disparejas. Tú (Y muchos otros) contáis a la población como numeritos en una ecuación perfecta, y yo no lo veo así. Si a la gente se lo quitas todo, la gente te puede salir por peteneras. Quizá en otros países no, donde estén más acostumbrados a un régimen dictatorial que no se camufla, pero Europa es otro cantar bastante distinto.

Lo de la inflación, sí, sin duda. Ahí estoy de acuerdo contigo.
Y lo del consejo, pues haz como veas. Es un foro de economía, y se ha leído ya de todo. A mi en el momento en que dices "no lo voy a decir pero me ha salvado el culo" a lo que me suena es a crecepelos, la verdad.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Abr 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> En circunstancias normales sí, sería una decadencia. Pero han contribuído causas externas y se ha disparado el gasto.
> Los ERTES, la inmigración descontrolada, la impresión de dinero sin ton ni son... Puede verse en que la subida de los precios en dos años ha sido superior a la de los últimos 10 (Comida, luz, combustible).
> 
> Esto ya no es una lento resbalón. Es una caída a plomo y en picado.
> ...



Cuando pase eso, llegará el PP con la caballería al gobierno, recortarán en unos cuantos chiringuitos y demás y empezará a disminuir la deuda pública. Y la función pública seguirá de forma similar, recuerda que Buxadé y Olona entre otros son abogados del estado, no van a ir contra su propio colectivo.


----------



## OYeah (30 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


>




Esa es una reducción muy torpe. Siento deciros que la época de crecimiento (consumo) infinito ya pasó, los recursos son los que son, ya se sabía pero la guerra otanesca en Ucrania lo ha acelerado, pues los anglos después de unirse (Brexit) no querian una Europa fuerte unida a Rusia.

Con los recursos escasos, se tiende al comunismo o a la argentinización. Yo me quedo con el comunismo, pero las élites decidieron hace mucho tiempo que ni una cosa ni la otra, el modelo chino es el que manda: grandes corporaciones que llevan todo al milímetro y un Estado que si pecas te castigará severamente.

Los que tanto apoyáis el capitalismo a la antigua usanza deberiaís preguntaros qué ha pasado con Ucrania que ha sido capitalista todos estos años, controlada desde Washington y Londres. Creo que era el pais más corrupto y pobre de Europa.


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Abr 2022)

Una auténtica vergüenza.


----------



## OYeah (30 Abr 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Partes del mismo esquema que he leído muy a menudo: "Ellos".
> Yo no hablo de "ellos", hablo de los que están abajo. A los que sí les preocupan los 0 y 1 que, al final, son los que hacen que todo esto funcione.
> 
> *Si piensas, por un solo momento, que el chaval que se ha criado con sus padres en una casa, con unas comodidades, coche, etc. va a pasar por el aro de compartir piso toda la vida, sin tener nada, etc... Pues no se qué conocidos tendrás. Desde luego en mi entorno ya te digo que no.
> ...




No sé en qué sociedad te mueves, pero gran parte de la población ya se ha desecho del coche y no piensa en comprar casa en propiedad, y solo quieren ser funcionarios o paguiteros. Están enganchados a ansiolíticos y a Netflix. 

No sé de dónde sales pero eso en el foro está ya claro y basta tener ojos para verlo: patinetes por todos lados, coches de alquiler para el fin de semana, senderismo.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Abr 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Partes del mismo esquema que he leído muy a menudo: "Ellos".
> Yo no hablo de "ellos", hablo de los que están abajo. A los que sí les preocupan los 0 y 1 que, al final, son los que hacen que todo esto funcione.
> 
> Si piensas, por un solo momento, que el chaval que se ha criado con sus padres en una casa, con unas comodidades, coche, etc. va a pasar por el aro de compartir piso toda la vida, sin tener nada, etc... Pues no se qué conocidos tendrás. Desde luego en mi entorno ya te digo que no.
> ...



No sé si el mensaje será dirigido a mi. Si tienes unas comodidades y de repente no las puedes tener si te quieres independizar, dudo mucho que tus compañeros de generación quieran arriesgar la vida y hacer la revolución para que no compartas piso, cuando muchos de ellos lo ven normal.

¿Ha habido graves disturbios (los campamentos del 15-M parece que era más bien una ocasión de juntarse y en muchos casos intentar ligar, me acuerdo que empezó antes en grupos de facebook reuniéndose para protestar por la situación) cuando aumentó mucho el paro y la vivienda se puso por las nubes? ¿Que sólo afectaba a los jóvenes y los que tenían vivienda les parecía genial? Se supone que son los jóvenes los que arman jaleo, pero claro, teniendo dinero para el finde, el móvil y poder intentar ligarte a alguna además de un plato de comida, no parece que se tenga tantas ganas de arriesgarte a que te den de leches la policía, ya no hablamos de arriesgar la vida.

Mucha gente , aún endeudado, está emparejado y bastantes con algún hijo. ¿Tienen esos muchas ganas de arriesgar? ¿O es que quieren que los jóvenes se jueguen el tipo por ellos porque les han subido la gasolina?

Me parece que de momento, dudo mucho que se monte jaleo de verdad.


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Imagino que querrá decir, si tan mal le parece remar en la privada, y seguramente tendrá titulación universitaria, a darle a los codos e ir a alguno de los maravillosos cuerpos A1 y A2 de la AGE, que por lo visto es Rivendel.



Ah no, el hombre luego me citó y lo que me quería decir, es que muchas plazas de funcionarios no son repuestas.


----------



## -= Kracken =- (30 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si ser funcionario es tan maravilloso, hay que demostrar que al menos se domina la materia. Simplemente convocan cada año oposiciones y aunque entren pocos, pocos entraran. FAvorece la constancia y saber dominar la normativa que luego vas a tener que aplicar de cara a revisar proyectos de arquitectos.
> 
> Si no quieres estudiar tanto, no te quejes entonces de las condiciones de la empresa privada, o emigra.



Yo no me quejo. De hecho, trabajo en la privada con un sueldo similar o superior a un A1 con varios trienios.

Sólo que me entró la curiosidad y estuve ojeando los temas que entraban en la oposición y me parecieron un bluf. Para alguien que acaba de terminar la carrera y que se le de bien memorizar y vomitar tochos puede ser interesante pero para un titulado con experiencia no interesa demasiado, a no ser que vayas buscando calidad de vida por el horario y la seguridad de tener trabajo seguro hasta el día de la jubilación.


----------



## Hyperion (30 Abr 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Ingenieros en España que de verdad trabajen de ingenieros son 4 gatos mal contados.
> ...
> 
> ltad exigente para luego acabar rellenando excels y que con 40 y tantos años ya estés viejo para la consultora y te echen con una muy mala perspectiva laboral. Para eso haces LA DE+ Derecho o alguna así. Mismo resultado y un camino menos tortuoso.
> ...



Eso no sucede sólo en España, sucede en todos el mundo. El trabajo en las disciplinas STEM en general está tan segmentado que al final cada uno se dedica a una parcela muy muy pequeña de trabajo y resulta que los supuestamente empleos taaan cualificados, son cuatro y hace tiempo que están todos pillados.

El verdadero curro de ingeniero o científico al final lo hacen los cuatro de los dept. de I+D de las multinacionales super-top y los catedráticos de las universidades.

No sólo es el software, que ha facilitado mucho el tema de los cálculos, es todo: que si se subcontrata la parte teórica a las universidades (esto lo he visto en muchos proyectos), que si esta empresa hace una cosa, que si esta hace lo otro, que si el visado y revisiones lo hace la administración pública del país de turno, que si no certifican X e Y personas de W y Z empresas el producto o servicio es inválido, etc.

Los sanitarios y abogados se lo han montado mejor, definieron mucho mejor hace décadas las fronteras de cada institución (universidad, empresa, estado), parcelaron mucho mejor las disciplinas (en STEM cada cual parcela como le da la gana y no hay líneas claras en la mayoría de países), y regularon mejor la cantidad de personas por disciplina que sale, así no se forman burbujas y aunque te especialices en áreas ya vetustas siempre tendrás empleo.

En STEM...a hacer caso a la doctrina neolibeggal y a despreciar la producción e I+D en pos de la gestión. Y a excretar titulados y abrir facultades a partir de finales de los 90 (seguramente porque Silicon Valley y Wall Street necesitaban carne barata, todo esto comenzó en el mundo anglo y el resto como paletos retrasados lo copiamos). Luego pasa lo que pasa, en EEUU puedes titularte en ciencias o ingeniería sin haber cursado asignaturas troncales tipo mecánica clásica en mecánica y civil, procesado de señal y control en eléctrica, electrodinámica y relatividad en física, etc.


----------



## DVD1975 (30 Abr 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Logico.
> 
> Yo estuve mas de 10 años en el sector privado y llevo algo mas de 3 de funcionario.
> 
> ...



Ya ya dejad el trabajo a ti te salió bien pero sino apruebas puedes verte sin trabajo y sin ser funci.


----------



## samaruc (30 Abr 2022)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> Hace un mes la Junta de Andalucía convocó oposiciones para plazas de categoría A1 y A2. Me dio por mirar el temario de arquitectura, por curiosidad, y era totalmente infumable. Aparte de los temas habituales de la Constitución, violencia de género, etc, el específico de arquitecto, por ejemplo, eran unos 73 temas de toda índole (normativa urbanística, historia de la arquitectura en Andalucía, etc).
> 
> Hay academias especializadas en preparar a la gente para esta oposición y el temario específico cuesta una pasta...
> 
> ...




Actualmente el sistema de pruebas está planteado tal que así:



_*Primer ejercicio:*
a) Para los aspirantes que accedan por el sistema de acceso libre consistirá en
desarrollar por escrito, en el plazo máximo de cuatro horas, dos temas propuestos por el
Tribunal, susceptibles de tratamiento multidisciplinar, uno relacionado con el programa de
la parte general, y un segundo a elección del opositor, elegido de entre dos propuestos por
el Tribunal y que tengan relación con el grupo de materias específicas del Anexo II. 

*Segundo ejercicio:* consistirá en realizar, por escrito, una traducción directa, sin_
_diccionario, durante el tiempo máximo de una hora, de un texto determinado por el Tribunal
así como, en la elaboración de un resumen, en castellano, de un texto que les será leído,
en el idioma elegido, durante un máximo de media hora. El idioma sobre el que versará_
_este ejercicio será el francés o el inglés a elección del opositor._

(Tacho este ejercicio por qué no va de estudios coránicos)

_*Tercer ejercicio:* consistirá en la resolución por escrito de un supuesto práctico, durante
un período de cuatro horas, relacionado con el grupo de materias específicas de Seguridad
Social contenidas en el Anexo II, que será leído necesariamente por el opositor ante el
Tribunal en sesión pública y llamamiento único. 

*Los aspirantes podrán utilizar los textos, libros y apuntes que consideren necesarios,
aportados por ellos mismos antes del acto del examen.*
En esta prueba se valorará el rigor analítico, el conocimiento teórico y práctico de las
materias expuestas, la capacidad de síntesis y exposición escrita, así como las
conclusiones expuestas. 


*Cuarto ejercicio:*
Consistirá en exponer oralmente en el plazo máximo de una hora, cuatro temas
extraídos al azar de los que forman la parte específica contenidos en el Anexo II:
• Dos temas del epígrafe: «Seguridad Social», (temas 1 al 50).
• Un tema correspondiente al epígrafe «Derecho Administrativo» (temas 51 al 67) y
• Un tema correspondiente al epígrafe «Derecho del Trabajo y jurisdicción social»
(temas 68 al 87).
*Los opositores dispondrán de un período de diez minutos para la preparación de este*_
*ejercicio sin que puedan consultar ninguna clase de textos o apuntes. Durante la exposición
podrán utilizar el guion que, en su caso, hayan realizado.
Una vez desarrollado el primer tema o transcurridos diez minutos de la exposición, el
Tribunal podrá decidir que el aspirante abandone la prueba por estimar su actuación
notoriamente insuficiente.
Finalizada la intervención, el Tribunal podrá dialogar con el opositor, durante un
período máximo de diez minutos, sobre aspectos por él expuestos o relacionados con los*
_*temas desarrollados.*
En este ejercicio se valorará el volumen y comprensión de los conocimientos
expuestos, la claridad de exposición y la facilidad de expresión oral. _

Resolución de 20 de noviembre de 2020, de la Subsecretaría, por la que seconvoca proceso selectivo para ingreso, por el sistema general de accesolibre y promoción interna, en el Cuerpo Superior de Técnicos de laAdministración de la Seguridad Social.


100 plazas convocadas

215 presentados

Plazas cubiertas ---> 56

*Ratio presentados ---> 2,15 tíos por plaza

Ratio aprobados --> 0,56 tíos por plaza*























Ingenieros o inspectores: los altos cuerpos del Estado que se quedan sin cubrir


Hay 13 cuerpos de funcionarios estatales, todos de los grupos A1 y A2, donde no se reponen ni el 60% de las plazas convocadas por oposición




cincodias.elpais.com






Se podría resumir así (el orden los factores no altera el producto):

- *Primer examen: *Tochos generalistas infumables. Normalmente tipo test. Objetivo: cribado previo _fuerte _(ostiaaa, ni de coña pierdo tiempo y pasta con esta puta mierda) y cribado posterior _light _(ATPC los por si suena la flauta, para ver como es, etc). Normalmente esta prueba la supera un porcentaje bajo de presentados.

- *Segundo examen: *Tochazos específicos de la materia sin distinguir la paja del grano. Objetivo: valorar el nivel de conocimientos en la materia del personal que ha superado la criba del primer examen. Normalmente esta prueba la supera un porcentaje bastante majo de gente. Ya vienes curado de espantos de los tochos de la primera prueba.

- *Tercer examen:* Al grano. Supuesto práctico. *Aquí es donde acaba de palmar la gente por falta de nivel.* No por no haberte empollado y regurgitado los tochos generales y específicos sino por no saber aplicarlos a las exigencias del puesto. De ahí que queden vacantes tantas plazas.


Y yatá.


----------



## Pichorrica (30 Abr 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> Es un caso parecido al mío. Ingeniero informático que ha trabajado en varios países, en las consultoras grandes con una evolución laboral bastante buena, y un día pido la baja voluntaria resultando que es porque al día siguiente de despedirme empiezo como informático del estado.
> 
> Pero creo que esto es propio de nuestra comunidad autónoma. Algunos andaluces tenemos un gen catastrofista por el que valoramos mucho el empleo estable, en mi caso es por haberme criado con tanto tercermundismo alrededor de gente que un día trabaja a 2€/hora, luego se queda en el paro, luego unos meses con 2 trabajos que hay que aceptar porque no nos vamos a ver en otra, después al paro, el tiempo libre a la finca, no tener jamás vacaciones, etc. y así toda la vida. Si se cría uno así es muy difícil que por muy bien que vayan las cosas dejar de pensar en estas circunstancias.



Por curiosidad:
- ¿Te costó mucho sacarlas?
- ¿Como ves la diferencia en cuanto a estrés y presión de la privada vs funcivago?


----------



## Vulcan86 (30 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Cuando pase eso, llegará el PP con la caballería al gobierno, recortarán en unos cuantos chiringuitos y demás y empezará a disminuir la deuda pública. Y la función pública seguirá de forma similar, recuerda que Buxadé y Olona entre otros son abogados del estado, no van a ir contra su propio colectivo.



Sería la primera vez que hace eso el pp …. Y no creo que vaya a ser con feijoo


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Abr 2022)

Lo que habrá es un cogobierno de PP y PSOE dictando lo que diga "Uropa".


----------



## Guillotin (30 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Hace muchos, muchos años, mandé un email a SNB, y me contestó. Por entonces Centeno y SNB se pasaban por este foro.
> 
> Me dió un consejo muy muy bueno, que me ha salvado el culo. No diré cual.
> 
> ...



SNB acertó en todo lo que nos contó.
Nadie lo quiere ver, pero está pasando, despacito, poco a poco sin desviarse ni una coma de lo que predijo.


----------



## -= Kracken =- (30 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Actualmente el sistema de pruebas está planteado tal que así:
> 
> 
> _
> ...



Yo me refería a la convocatoria para el cuerpo técnico de la Junta de Andalucía, que era similar pero con solo 2 pruebas, creo recordar. Tampoco investigué demasiado...

Aquí está toda la info y los temarios generales y específicos: https://www.juntadeandalucia.es/eboja/2022/47/BOJA22-047-00170-3725-01_00257001.pdf


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Abr 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> SNB acertó en todo lo que nos contó.
> Nadie lo quiere ver, pero está pasando, despacito, poco a poco sin desviarse ni una coma de lo que predijo.



Faltan los porros, la RBU y el ocio barato.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Abr 2022)

Hyperion dijo:


> Eso no sucede sólo en España, sucede en todos el mundo. El trabajo en las disciplinas STEM en general está tan segmentado que al final cada uno se dedica a una parcela muy muy pequeña de trabajo y resulta que los supuestamente empleos taaan cualificados, son cuatro y hace tiempo que están todos pillados.
> 
> El verdadero curro de ingeniero o científico al final lo hacen los cuatro de los dept. de I+D de las multinacionales super-top y los catedráticos de las universidades.
> 
> ...



En España, abogados pocos como que no, y últimamente, con el auge de las privadas ya ni médicos. En médicos se regular el MIR, pero al ser estos más baratos y descansan el sistema públcio en gran parte en ellos, parece también que cada vez habrá más plazas MIR y por tanto más competencia.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Abr 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Sería la primera vez que hace eso el pp …. Y no creo que vaya a ser con feijoo



Según cuantos diputados tenga VOX, como les aprieten un poco, al final tendrán que aplicar el sentido común.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Ya ya dejad el trabajo a ti te salió bien pero sino apruebas puedes verte sin trabajo y sin ser funci.



En TAI mucha gente ha aprobado las oposiciones trabajando, y no creo que sea la única. Eso sí es sacrificado, pero quien algo quiere algo le cuesta.


----------



## frankie83 (30 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Un familiar autónomo que se dedicaba al diseño gráfico, incluso a veces de falso autónomo, visto lo de Escrivá y la cuota, lo ha dejado y se está preparando varias opos nivel C. Otros autónomos me dicen que les da gana de darse de baja y que le jodan a todo. No suficiente con eso, donde trabajo están el 80% estudiando algún tipo de oposición, y me consta que en el resto de empresas es similar. A eso sumad que muchos chavales en cuanto terminan la universidad automáticamente se meten a preparar oposiciones.
> 
> Enhorabuena a los gobernantes que han fomentado la casta funcionarial a la que todo dios desea pertenecer



Pues fíjate que ni ganas de hacer eso tengo 

con lo aburrido que es


----------



## SoloLeo (30 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> No sé en qué sociedad te mueves, pero gran parte de la población ya se ha desecho del coche y no piensa en comprar casa en propiedad, y solo quieren ser funcionarios o paguiteros. Están enganchados a ansiolíticos y a Netflix.
> 
> No sé de dónde sales pero eso en el foro está ya claro y basta tener ojos para verlo: patinetes por todos lados, coches de alquiler para el fin de semana, senderismo.



Pues no lo se. Nos juntaremos con grupos distintos, e imagino que vivir en un pueblo también da una percepción distinta. En las ciudades ahora mismo no te sabría decir más que en Zaragoza, y veo algunos casapapis, pero en general es gente que se busca la vida y vive por su cuenta.

En cualquier caso, vuelvo a decir, lo de vivir del estado, son matemáticas. Ya puedes inventarte todo el dinero que quieras de la nada, que al final eso estalla por inflación e IPC.
Se están haciendo malabares para taparlo todo, pero en un momento dado deja de sonar la música y todos los números, neologismos y adoctrinamiento se va al suelo.



la_trotona dijo:


> No sé si el mensaje será dirigido a mi. Si tienes unas comodidades y de repente no las puedes tener si te quieres independizar, dudo mucho que tus compañeros de generación quieran arriesgar la vida y hacer la revolución para que no compartas piso, cuando muchos de ellos lo ven normal.
> 
> ¿Ha habido graves disturbios (los campamentos del 15-M parece que era más bien una ocasión de juntarse y en muchos casos intentar ligar, me acuerdo que empezó antes en grupos de facebook reuniéndose para protestar por la situación) cuando aumentó mucho el paro y la vivienda se puso por las nubes? ¿Que sólo afectaba a los jóvenes y los que tenían vivienda les parecía genial? Se supone que son los jóvenes los que arman jaleo, pero claro, teniendo dinero para el finde, el móvil y poder intentar ligarte a alguna además de un plato de comida, no parece que se tenga tantas ganas de arriesgarte a que te den de leches la policía, ya no hablamos de arriesgar la vida.
> 
> ...



No creo que haya "jaleo" de disturbios, la verdad. O, mejor dicho, no creo que haya jaleo... Para todo el mundo. 
De hecho, eso ya lo he dicho yo mismo.
Yo lo que creo es que van a hacer un griego. Duro, lento y hasta el fondo. Si es el caso, las consecuencias son inciertas a todos los niveles, pero los primeros "interesados" van a ser los que viven de las pagas del estado, ya sean "trabajadores" o no.

Quizá solo sea un deseo. Este año veremos por donde salen. A fin de cuentas, los confinamientos también deberían de haber sido una herramienta de perder votos, y fue al revés. Un recorte masivo de sueldos y pagas públicas les daría votos de otros sectores que están hasta las narices de las cigarras. Aunque se mantuvieran los impuestos que sirven para "mantener el estado de bienestar".

Si todo sigue igual, pues ya se verá que se hace. Veo tan raro el futuro que los planes que de normal haría me parecen poco viables.


----------



## Satori (30 Abr 2022)

No he leído el hilo salvo la primera página y parte de la segunda, así que no se si ya lo habrán puesto: se están jubilando funcionarios y empleados públicos a porrillo. Supongo que es una buena oportunidad para adelgazar la admistración, aunque con estos zopencos que tenemos en el gobierno y en el primer partido de la oposición más vale no confiar, pero el caso es que va a haber muchísimas opos de aquí en adelante, y como yo lo veo, ahora mismo las opciones de los jóvenes son tres: opositar, montarte por tu cuenta o emigrar, pues trabajar para la empresa privada es una reputisima mierda.

Todos estos funcis que se jubilan ahora son en su mayoría los que el Psoe metió en los 80 (¿os acordáis del grito aquel recurrente en los mítines del Psoe de ¨¡Felipe colócanos"!) que multiplicó los funcis y empleados públicos en un 300% o más. Recuerdo que mi padre tenía un conocido trabajando de administrativo en el ayuntamiento de mi pueblo, donde había tres personas currando, y con Felipe en el poder pasaron a ser casi quince personas, casi todas del Psoe y sus parejas. Además con la desfachatez de que como en realidad no había curro para tanta gente, aprovecharon para sacarse carreras en el tiempo teórico de trabajo, normalmente la carrera de Derecho, y fueron yendo promocionando en el escalafón, con mucha mejor paga, y en la mayoría de los casos trabajando entre poquito y nada.


----------



## Marvelita (30 Abr 2022)

Como se suele decir: hasta que la empresa privada no mejore als condiciones del funcionariado la gente querrá ser funcionario; esto es, trabajo estable y bien remunerado, con sus horas y ni una mas, etc.


----------



## samaruc (30 Abr 2022)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> Yo me refería a la convocatoria para el cuerpo técnico de la Junta de Andalucía, que era similar pero con solo 2 pruebas, creo recordar. Tampoco investigué demasiado...
> 
> Aquí está toda la info y los temarios generales y específicos: https://www.juntadeandalucia.es/eboja/2022/47/BOJA22-047-00170-3725-01_00257001.pdf





Básicamente el mismo esquema.

---> Teórico general

---> Teórico específico

---> Práctico


*Donde suele caer el personal es en el práctico y en la defensa de los conocimientos teóricos específicos aplicados a las funciones del puesto al que optas *



2.1. *Primer ejercicio.*
Tendrá carácter eliminatorio y consistirá en contestar por escrito un *cuestionario
de carácter teórico-práctico*, compuesto de *dos partes*, que se realizarán en la misma
sesión, siendo ambas obligatorias y eliminatorias. 

La *primera parte de carácter teórico *consistirá en contestar por escrito un
cuestionario elaborado por la comisión de selección que contendrá 105 preguntas tipo
test con cuatro respuestas alternativas, siendo solo una de ellas la correcta. 


La *segunda parte de carácter práctico* consistirá en contestar por escrito un
cuestionario elaborado por la comisión de selección que contendrá 28 preguntas tipo test
con cuatro respuestas alternativas, siendo solo una de ellas la correcta. Las 25 primeras
preguntas serán ordinarias y evaluables y las 3 últimas de reserva. 


.2.* Segundo ejercicio.*
Tendrá carácter eliminatorio y consistirá en desarrollar por escrito, durante un tiempo
máximo de tres horas, dos temas elegidos por cada aspirante de entre tres extraídos
al azar, de los comprendidos en el temario específico del cuerpo, opción y/o subopción
correspondiente al que hace referencia el apartado 5 de la base primera y que consta en
el Anexo II, tal como se indica en el cuadro que figura en el apartado 1 de dicha base. 




https://www.juntadeandalucia.es/eboja/2022/47/BOJA22-047-00170-3725-01_00257001.pdf


----------



## la_trotona (30 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Actualmente el sistema de pruebas está planteado tal que así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A estudiar y a darle caña, que os han puesto ejemplos de oposicones con muy buen ratio de presentados/plaza. Luego dentro de 20 años dirán que que suerte con la función pública, que prácticamente regalaban las plazas en muchos cuerpos.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Básicamente el mismo esquema.
> 
> ---> Teórico general
> 
> ...



Es decir, lo que menos tiene de coránico la oposición, es que entender y comprender lo que se estudia.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Abr 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Pues no lo se. Nos juntaremos con grupos distintos, e imagino que vivir en un pueblo también da una percepción distinta. En las ciudades ahora mismo no te sabría decir más que en Zaragoza, y veo algunos casapapis, pero en general es gente que se busca la vida y vive por su cuenta.
> 
> En cualquier caso, vuelvo a decir, lo de vivir del estado, son matemáticas. Ya puedes inventarte todo el dinero que quieras de la nada, que al final eso estalla por inflación e IPC.
> Se están haciendo malabares para taparlo todo, pero en un momento dado deja de sonar la música y todos los números, neologismos y adoctrinamiento se va al suelo.
> ...











España creó 101.000 nuevas empresas el año pasado, la cifra más alta desde 2008


El número de nuevas sociedades mercantiles se disparó un 27,7% en 2021 respecto al año anterior, hasta sumar un total de 101.134 empresas, la mayor cifra




www.elindependiente.com





A la vista de los datos, ni tanta gente está solo opositando (otra cuestión es mucha gente que trabaja y que se va preparando oposiciones por si suena la flauta, que de estos hay bastante), ni parece que no se creen nuevas empresas ni disminuya el número de autónomos. ¿Están aumentando los impuestos? Sí, considerablemente, pero el gobierno de momento no se atreve a reducir deuda, se supone que con cambio de gobierno ya lo hará.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Abr 2022)

Satori dijo:


> No he leído el hilo salvo la primera página y parte de la segunda, así que no se si ya lo habrán puesto: se están jubilando funcionarios y empleados públicos a porrillo. Supongo que es una buena oportunidad para adelgazar la admistración, aunque con estos zopencos que tenemos en el gobierno y en el primer partido de la oposición más vale no confiar, pero el caso es que va a haber muchísimas opos de aquí en adelante, y como yo lo veo, ahora mismo las opciones de los jóvenes son tres: opositar, montarte por tu cuenta o emigrar, pues trabajar para la empresa privada es una reputisima mierda.
> 
> Todos estos funcis que se jubilan ahora son en su mayoría los que el Psoe metió en los 80 (¿os acordáis del grito aquel recurrente en los mítines del Psoe de ¨¡Felipe colócanos"!) que multiplicó los funcis y empleados públicos en un 300% o más. Recuerdo que mi padre tenía un conocido trabajando de administrativo en el ayuntamiento de mi pueblo, donde había tres personas currando, y con Felipe en el poder pasaron a ser casi quince personas, casi todas del Psoe y sus parejas. Además con la desfachatez de que como en realidad no había curro para tanta gente, aprovecharon para sacarse carreras en el tiempo teórico de trabajo, normalmente la carrera de Derecho, y fueron yendo promocionando en el escalafón, con mucha mejor paga, y en la mayoría de los casos trabajando entre poquito y nada.



En cietos niveles, al menos en la AGE, están disminuyendo número de funcionarios, a pesar de la cantidad de plazas que se ofertan, apenas sirve para reponer parte de las jubilaciones. Están disminuyendo pero poco a poco.


----------



## pacomer (30 Abr 2022)

La empresa privada en isPain es un juguete roto en parte por ese mismo Estado inflado que la parasita y por la otra por la mentalidad pacopalillera del empresauriado ispainol que innova una puta mierda y explota en plan negrero a los currantes. Entre los unos y los otros la han matado y rematado.

Y asi tenemos que el que vale se mete de funcionario y el matao rebotado tiene que joderse y quedarse en la privada con salarios cada vez más cuencoarrocistas y horas extras sin pagar. El infierno en la Tierra una puta empresa privada ispainola.


----------



## romeoalfa (30 Abr 2022)

este país es de funcis, paguiteros o jubiletas….los demás a remar cada dia más fuerte


----------



## Lounge Bar (30 Abr 2022)

Alguna opo asequible con bachillerato?


----------



## samaruc (30 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Es decir, lo que menos tiene de coránico la oposición, es que entender y comprender lo que se estudia.



La parte coránica es para desanimar. Para que en lugar de 20.000 tíos se presenten 200. Y funciona. La mejor batalla es la que se gana sin pegar un solo tiro. De entrada te quitas a 19.800 tíos que van a bulto. Con los 200 que te quedan ya puedes evaluar tranquilamente si valen o no valen para el trabajo que hay que hacer.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Abr 2022)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Alguna opo asequible con bachillerato?



Si te gusta la informática TAI,pero hay que estudiar bastante.


----------



## Lounge Bar (30 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si te gusta la informática TAI,pero hay que estudiar bastante.



Gracias por responder. He visto el temario y parece un híbrido de los FP de ASIR y DAM/DAW. No parece muy asequible la verdad. Y hay que buscarlo todo por tu cuenta en google.


----------



## Gubelkian (30 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Los celadores de mi tarifa son los que más cobran de toda España. Lo que no entiendo es por qué nos aplican los convenios colectivos del sector privado a los trabajadores públicos. Si un administrativo tiene salario del convenio de oficinas, ¿por qué no se aplica a los funcis?



Los funcionarios no tienen una relación laboral con su empleador (el Estado). Y no se rigen por las normas de los trabajadores. No tiene sentido aplicarles convenios laborales. Un funcionario, por ejemplo, no firma un contrato de trabaj, sino que tiene un nombramiento.

Los funcionarios tienen su propia normativa que tiene relación con la naturaleza jurídica de su condición.


----------



## Gubelkian (30 Abr 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Hasta los niveles C ganan más en lo público...



Depende: los niveles bajos suelen ganar más que sus contrapartidas equivalentes en la privada.

Los A1 menos.


----------



## samaruc (30 Abr 2022)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Gracias por responder. He visto el temario y parece un híbrido de los FP de ASIR y DAM/DAW. No parece muy asequible la verdad. Y hay que buscarlo todo por tu cuenta en google.



Es la gracia que tienen las oposiciones: te lo tienes que currar antes de empezar. No te vale una academia con 1.000 temarios clónicos con 950 tíos diciendo que _han aprobado sin plaza_ (han superado la nota de corte del primer ejercicio y a la hora de la verdad no han dado el puntito de más que supone buscarte la vida que sí han tenido los 50 que han _aprobado con plaza_). Esto de buscarte la vida ya no lo dejas hasta la jubilación. Esto no es el colegio donde te lo dan todo mascadito y lo que no se ha visto en clase no entra en el examen. Esto es la vida real que se te plantea un caso que no has visto en la puta vida y que tienes que resolver. La casuística que te vas a encontrar es enorme y la resolutividad está muy valorada. De hecho, si te fijas, hay oposiciones en los que el la normativa se cierra pocos días antes de la convocatoria del examen.













Seguridad Social: Información Útil


HOME. Apartados y Secciones destacables del portal web.




www.seg-social.es


----------



## Esparto (30 Abr 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Por curiosidad:
> - ¿Te costó mucho sacarlas?
> - ¿Como ves la diferencia en cuanto a estrés y presión de la privada vs funcivago?



No he hecho un cálculo de horas de estudio, pero muchas menos de las que leía por ahí (básicamente me guié por el foro preparatic), me presenté una vez por probar y otra más en serio pero vamos que en mi entorno ni sabían que estaba estudiando salvo unos pocos familiares. Hay que decir que es una especie de edad dorada de la informática tanto para trabajar como para opositar y que en mi familia a los varones se nos da bien estudiar (hay varios primos/hermanos con ingenierías a curso por año con notas >8.5).

Sobre estrés. Soy informático que vive en Madrid hace más de una década y he trabajado en Inglaterra, hace muchos años que vivo entre el pleno empleo donde si me despedían (nunca ocurrió) a la semana estaba trabajando en otro sitio por más sueldo, vamos que no estaban los jefes como para apretar a nadie. El estrés resolviendo algo (incluso mis primeros tiempos de consultoría) no tiene ni punto de comparación a cuando en Andalucía hacía cienes de entrevistas fracasadas y tenía que comerme la primera mierda que encontraba con la amenaza del desempleo constantemente.

Lo que sí tengo mejor respecto a las empresas es el horario, 37.5h/semana en jornada continua y flexible (con fichajes). Básicamente oposité por esto, para compaginarlo con mis trabajillos aparte.


----------



## Vulcan86 (30 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Según cuantos diputados tenga VOX, como les aprieten un poco, al final tendrán que aplicar el sentido común.



No ,el pp pactará con el psoe


----------



## Vulcan86 (30 Abr 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> España creó 101.000 nuevas empresas el año pasado, la cifra más alta desde 2008
> 
> 
> El número de nuevas sociedades mercantiles se disparó un 27,7% en 2021 respecto al año anterior, hasta sumar un total de 101.134 empresas, la mayor cifra
> ...



La última vez que entro el pp subió la deuda un 50%


----------



## la_trotona (30 Abr 2022)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Gracias por responder. He visto el temario y parece un híbrido de los FP de ASIR y DAM/DAW. No parece muy asequible la verdad. Y hay que buscarlo todo por tu cuenta en google.



Hay academias y hay gente que incluso trabajando se lo ha sacado, la mejor sin duda Z-Brain, pero como veas.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Es la gracia que tienen las oposiciones: te lo tienes que currar antes de empezar. No te vale una academia con 1.000 temarios clónicos con 950 tíos diciendo que _han aprobado sin plaza_ (han superado la nota de corte del primer ejercicio y a la hora de la verdad no han dado el puntito de más que supone buscarte la vida que sí han tenido los 50 que han _aprobado con plaza_). Esto de buscarte la vida ya no lo dejas hasta la jubilación. Esto no es el colegio donde te lo dan todo mascadito y lo que no se ha visto en clase no entra en el examen. Esto es la vida real que se te plantea un caso que no has visto en la puta vida y que tienes que resolver. La casuística que te vas a encontrar es enorme y la resolutividad está muy valorada. De hecho, si te fijas, hay oposiciones en los que el la normativa se cierra pocos días antes de la convocatoria del examen.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042769
> ...



En ciertas academias te preparan hasta el caso práctico, como en Z-Brain A2 de informa´tica la gente suele aprobar bien (y estudiando claro).


----------



## Svl (30 Abr 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> tipo listo, algo me dice no es calbo



Es calvo redimido. Cuando entró en este sitio de la presión laboral y el ambiente de mierda se quedó calvo. Un compañero suyo se suicidó y otros acabaron metiéndose polvos de talco por diversos orificios para mantener el ritmo. 

Al final se hizo un injerto pero se le nota. Le quedó el pelo en plan muñeco nenuco.


----------



## Barruno (30 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No están los tiempos idóneos para la iniciativa en este país.



Ves?
Funciona.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Abr 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> La última vez que entro el pp subió la deuda un 50%



Esperemos que esta vez no le quede más remedio que pactar con VOX, y bajen la deuda.


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

Este hilo es oro


----------



## Barruno (10 May 2022)

Hoy he oido de otros dos que han dejadp los trabajos y se ponen a opositar.
Y tambien camareros que cobran 2.000 en invierno y 2.600 em verano por famta de camareros. Costa del Sol


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

Komanche O_o dijo:


> No a todo el mundo le regalan u n Bmw y una Start up por su 18 cumpleaños, como a D. Cayetanín Junior.
> Dile a PACO que invierta 30.000E o que rehipoteque su piso por la cultura del esfuerzo y el emprendimiento...



@javiwell te buscan


----------

